# The Dark Knight Rises (July 2012) - Part 1



## Tazmo (May 7, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## masamune1 (May 7, 2012)

*The Dark Knight Rises (July 2012)*

Tazmo is on a purging spree and I refuse to have the old thread replaced with something as lame as "Batman 3- Part 1", so I'm making this as a pre-emptive measure. Probably about time we accepted the name anyway, even if we don't have to like it.

If you want to view the old thread you can do so here:



Here's the blurb.



> Every hero has a journey. Every journey has an end. Christopher Nolan returns to complete the epic Gotham trilogy that launched with Batman Begins and reached the stratosphere with the billion-dollar blockbuster The Dark Knight.
> 
> Batman is now hunted by the law led by his friend Commisioner Gordon for taking the blame of Harvey Dent's murders and protecting his reputation. He must quickly deal with the arrival of new villain Bane who is bent on the destruction and chaos of Gotham City, face old wounds and get a handle on the enigmatic Selina Kyle before his city is lost for good.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqF8lcKTLw0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GokKUqLcvD8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8evyE9TuYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Bad timing crazy.


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

The Fire Rises


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

@ all the people that typed major responses on the last page.  You guys should know better by now.


----------



## James Bond (May 7, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises will make 1 trillion dollars on its opening weekend


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Rukia, I expect TDKR to make about $200 million if not more in the opening weekend.  The hype for this movie should be greater than the hype that the DK had and if this movie is anywhere near as good as that movie it will dominate the box office.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> Perhaps dwarf was a little excessive, but it'll beat it; the amount of hype this film will have ... ;O
> 
> After the Avengers we'll see Spidey, so there'll be a quiet before the storm, so to speak :WOW



The problem is we've had virtually no merchandizing and a complete lack of real advertising for Dark Knight Rises, where as with Avengers we were gettting stuff like what four five months in advance? we had merchandizing and advertising out the ass for Avengers.

but Dark Knights Rises is only like two months away now and if it really wants to pull what you suggest off, it needs to start making some noise. and alot of it


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

_The Dark Knight Rises_ will earn about 250 million during it's opening weekend.



Emperor Joker said:


> The problem is we've had virtually no merchandizing and a complete lack of real advertising for Dark Knight Rises, where as with Avengers we were gettting stuff like what four five months in advance? we had merchandizing and advertising out the ass for Avengers.
> 
> but Dark Knights Rises is only like two months away now and if it really wants to pull what you suggest off, it needs to start making some noise. and alot of it



Early days yet :3

Did the Avengers even have a viral marketting scheme? ;D


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

The movie will make close to 200 million as possible, probably wont gross pass Avengers.


----------



## James Bond (May 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> _The Dark Knight Rises_ will earn about 250 million during it's opening weekend.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

$180 million!


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

I don't see that goob.

The Avengers scored over 200 million and it is the only time that has ever happened.  The Avengers has some natural advantages over Rises.  3D = higher ticket prices.  Half of the people that saw the film... saw it in 3D.  The Avengers is more appealing to young children.  The 13 and under crowd will be completely absent from Rises.

The Avengers got great reviews.  Rises might get great reviews, but it also might not.  Rises has been poorly advertised and the trailers have not been exciting.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> _The Dark Knight Rises_ will earn about 250 million during it's opening weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh i'm guessing more like a little over 200 mil. not counting international sales. 

Early days would have been four months ago. we're close to the final stretch for DKR


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

James Bond said:


>





Amuro said:


> $180 million!





Rukia said:


> I don't see that goob.
> 
> The Avengers scored over 200 million and it is the only time that has ever happened.  The Avengers has some natural advantages over Rises.  3D = higher ticket prices.  Half of the people that saw the film... saw it in 3D.  The Avengers is more appealing to young children.  The 13 and under crowd will be completely absent from Rises.
> 
> The Avengers got great reviews.  Rises might get great reviews, but it also might not.  Rises has been poorly advertised and the trailers have not been exciting.





Emperor Joker said:


> Eh i'm guessing more like a little over 200 mil. not counting international sales.
> 
> Early days would have been four months ago. we're close to the final stretch for DKR


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

The reason it might get close to 200 is because it is in July what other movie is it showing in july to give it a run ?


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The reason it might get close to 200 is because it is in July what other movie is it showing in july to give it a run ?



Well the Amazing-Spiderman's showing but there's a reason why that's in early July


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Total Recall.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I don't see that goob.
> 
> The Avengers scored over 200 million and it is the only time that has ever happened.  The Avengers has some natural advantages over Rises.  3D = higher ticket prices.  Half of the people that saw the film... saw it in 3D.  The Avengers is more appealing to young children.  The 13 and under crowd will be completely absent from Rises.
> 
> The Avengers got great reviews.  Rises might get great reviews, but it also might not.  Rises has been poorly advertised and the trailers have not been exciting.



I'm counting on the fact that it is the sequel to one of the most beloved movies in recent times to propel it to over $200 million, more people would be wanting to watch it in the first weekend than they did for the DK.  Yes, the trailers were a bit uninteresting but the latest one I think should be enough to catch the attention of most people.  The media blitz should start eventually. :/ 

But yes, it has pretty good chances of not making it to 200 million.


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Total Recall.



Ooooooooooo ;O


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Total Recall.



I don't expect that movie to hinder TDKR too much.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Total Recall.



I believe Ice Age is also out and it is released in 3D


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Total Recall.



Man, I'd watch 'The Dark Knight Rises' before I'd ever watch Liseman's hackery.

At the very least, TDKR will have the first teaser for 'Pacific Rim' attached to it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Phil Collins alone will ensure TDKR will get 1 billion dollars on opening weekend then.


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

Also what many people have failed to point out,

The teaser for _Man of Steel_ inevitably being attached to _TDKR_ ;P


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I believe Ice Age is also out and it is released in 3D



Ted as well. so that will be two crowds (kids and Family Guy fanboys) that will be giving thier money to those movies instead of DKR probably


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> Also what many people have failed to point out,
> 
> The teaser for _Man of Steel_ inevitably being attached to _TDKR_ ;P



I am coming for you if that is not the case .


----------



## James Bond (May 7, 2012)

DKR dropped the ball advertising wise, be lucky to break 100 million on opening weekend.


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I am coming for you if that is not the case .



_*hides*_

But seriously it'll be attached to TDKR; that trailer alone will draw _Superman_ fans to watch the film like hot cakes ;O


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Cant believe Super Douche has a fan base .


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Cant believe Super Douche has a fan base .



Huey


----------



## James Bond (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Cant believe Super Douche has a fan base .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywo6F4xYTvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Juggling planets Bart


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

James Bond said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywo6F4xYTvA[/YOUTUBE]



Lol ^^



Huey Freeman said:


> Juggling planets Bart



_*Points to the Hulk*_


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywo6F4xYTvA[/YOUTUBE]



The only reason one needs to be a fan of Supes. :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywo6F4xYTvA[/YOUTUBE]



He killed everyone in those 6  Skyscrapers who was on that floor . Super Douche .

Also Jobbersied means nothing .


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Batman's Best Moment:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bOJ3uR0s2s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> He killed everyone in those 6  Skyscrapers who was on that floor . Super Douche .
> 
> Also Jobbersied means nothing .



They were already evacuated ;D


----------



## TSC (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The reason it might get close to 200 is because it is in July what other movie is it showing in july to give it a run ?



Spider Man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Batman takes down reality warpers .


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2012)

Like a true fucking boss.


----------



## Glued (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dG4Yu0-n7vk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Batman and Robin Bane > Dark Knight Rises Bane


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

The Incredible Bane


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2012)

That Bane sucked


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2012)

My guess Spider-man around 100 million. Batman around 160-170 million.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Of course he sucked.  I wouldn't use him in the formula if he were decent.


----------



## Glued (May 7, 2012)

Again with spider-man, can someone tell me what comes with Great power again, I've only heard it a hundred times.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Again with spider-man, can someone tell me what comes with Great power again, I've only heard it a hundred times.



Great responsibility.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Again with spider-man, can someone tell me what comes with Great power again, I've only heard it a hundred times.



When Gotham is ashes you have my permission to take responsibility with great power.


----------



## TSC (May 7, 2012)

Parallax said:


> That Bane sucked



which one?


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Spider-man isn't making 100 million during it's opening weekend.  I think there is a lot of audience fatigue with the franchise.  60 million seems about right.


----------



## ovanz (May 7, 2012)

Bale's should do the the fighting, but Kevin Conroy should do the talking.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2012)

It's not like you can see who's fighting half the time anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Spider-man isn't making 100 million during it's opening weekend.  I think there is a lot of audience fatigue with the franchise.  60 million seems about right.



It's Spider-man. 100 million really isn't hard at all for the franchise. Seeing as it's one of the biggest around.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Spidey will break 100 mil no sweat . This is why they made sure that the new Ultimate Spiderman show from disney sucked so hard. So us Spidey fans are force to go see this for a new Spidey entertainment.


----------



## Immortal (May 8, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> When Gotham is ashes you have my permission to take responsibility with great power.



I just died with laughter.


----------



## Immortal (May 8, 2012)

Does anyone think TDKR will have a larger opening weekend than the Avengers?


----------



## whamslam3 (May 8, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Does anyone think TDKR will have a larger opening weekend than the Avengers?



it wont cuz avengers has a wider range of audience and also it was the first of its kind


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Does anyone think TDKR will have a larger opening weekend than the Avengers?



It has a chance but it seems unlikely.


----------



## Bart (May 8, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Does anyone think TDKR will have a larger opening weekend than the Avengers?



Definitely will; and the funny thing is that if Nolan released it in 3D _(which he naturally wont)_ it would have made more; but IMAX is the way :3

Several reasons,

1. It's the last film in the series.
2. The rather interesting viral marketting so far.
3. Coming straight after The Amazing-Spider 
4. If the MoS trailer's shown before it then it'll bring in Superman fans.
5. Etc.


----------



## Federer (May 8, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Again with spider-man, can someone tell me what comes with Great power again, I've only heard it a hundred times.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQybE0uorUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Federer (May 8, 2012)

Bart said:


> Definitely will; and the funny thing is that if Nolan released it in 3D _(which he naturally wont)_ it would have made more; but IMAX is the way :3
> 
> Several reasons,
> 
> ...



Don't know whether it can break the Avengers record, Bart.

TDK had a much better villain, the Joker > Bane anytime
TDK had a much better trailer
Heath Ledger's death hyped the movie more (death celeb > succesful celeb)


----------



## Bart (May 8, 2012)

Federer said:


> Don't know whether it can break the Avengers record, Bart.
> 
> TDK had a much better villain, the Joker > Bane anytime
> TDK had a much better trailer
> Heath Ledger's death hyped the movie more (death celeb > succesful celeb)



Heeey Federer :3

1. Perhaps but Nolan's reinventing Bane, and he's a lot better than the Chitauri who lacked screentime.
2. Debatable.
3. If Ledger's death did such a thing then why didn't Doctor Parnassus surpass the Dark Knight?


----------



## Slice (May 8, 2012)

Bart said:


> 3. If Ledger's death did such a thing then why didn't Doctor Parnassus surpass the Dark Knight?



Hype. Terry Gilliam movies usually dont come with a lot of it.

TDK had the bonus of profiting from a lot of hype and still beeing a good movie. Also Batman is a wide recognized figure and its hard to beat that with an original fantasy tale.

I dont think TDKR will beat Avengers opening but i think it has the potential to  take in more in the long run.


----------



## josh101 (May 8, 2012)

It won't beat it's opening figures, but it'll be the better movie.


----------



## Bart (May 8, 2012)

Slice said:


> Hype. Terry Gilliam movies usually dont come with a lot of it.
> 
> TDK had the bonus of profiting from a lot of hype and still beeing a good movie. Also Batman is a wide recognized figure and its hard to beat that with an original fantasy tale.
> 
> I dont think TDKR will beat Avengers opening but i think it has the potential to  take in more in the long run.



Well yeah; but what I'm trying to state is that it's success wasn't purely based on Ledger's death; the amount of positive reviews it got prior to release was something that dwarfed even what Avengers is getting right now.



josh101 said:


> It won't beat it's opening figures, but it'll be the better movie.



It'll beat it :3


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 8, 2012)

Obviously TDKR gonna beat all the box office records.




whamslam3 said:


> it wont cuz avengers has a wider range of audience and also it was the first of its kind


err...no.

Avengers audience:
1. comic book geeks
2. dumb action geeks

TDKR audience:
Everyone


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Obviously TDKR gonna beat all the box office records.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except children who would rather go see Ice Age or Spider-Man because the movie won't hold interest for them. and the Family Guy fanbase who will go see Ted multiple times to ensure it doesn't bomb


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

You underestimate the mid of a 12-14yr olds


----------



## Glued (May 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Obviously TDKR gonna beat all the box office records.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hulk has fans beyond the comic book because of the old tv show.

Ang Lee was a huge fan of the Hulk. For better or worse.

1) Monster fans love the Hulk
2) Women love Iron Man
3) Little children love the Hulk
4) Patriotic fans love Captain America
5) Buffy Fans love Joss Whedon
6) Mythology nuts love Thor.
7) Angry nerds and geeks (not just comic book types) love the Hulk


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

This thread seriously lacks Anne Hathaway. 




A woman so great even the cosmos pay tribute.


----------



## TSC (May 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This thread seriously lacks Anne Hathaway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't look like a horse.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

That isn't a tribute.


----------



## James Bond (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That isn't a tribute.



Thats a matter of opinion.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Didn't know galactus is into horses .


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Thats a matter of opinion.



That's not a tribute and you know it.


----------



## James Bond (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's not a tribute and you know it.



Ah, fuck! Good God, God lovin',
So surprised to find you can't stop it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

We been through this I am Hispanic !


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Didn't know galactus is into horses .


I've seen the Avengers of course.  I don't know why.  But I sort of expected to discover that it was Galactus giving Loki orders.  So imagine my surprise when they made the big Red Skull reveal at the end.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I've seen the Avengers of course.  I don't know why.  But I sort of expected to discover that it was Galactus giving Loki orders.  So imagine my surprise when they made the big Red Skull reveal at the end.


Exceeded your expectations ? The Avengers are going to get curb stomp .


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Obviously TDKR gonna beat all the box office records.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolz what? Comic book fans and geeks? Guess 200+ millions is just comic book fans. Man, comic book sales must be doing so well! Oh wait...

No avengers has a wider audience just for the fact it's combining a all star cast on top of being fun and light hearted so the kids will obviously enjoy it more on top of having every old fan of the materials like Hulk and Captain America wanting to see their heroes on screen in a great movie. 

So no, Dark Knight does not have a bigger audience. 

I figure Dark will do around 160, same as harry.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2012)

Young children are an obvious demo advantage.  I also think women are more likely to agree to see the Avengers.  Rises will lose some key demos and will have a hard time cracking 150 million.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Young children is an obvious demo advantage.  I also think *young* women are more likely to agree to see the Avengers than Rises.



Remember there are women who love drama .


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

Women are gonna hate DKR, except for the dumbasses who think Catwoman is woman empowerment.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

I say we get some NF women to check this theory.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2012)

Yeah their was a shitload of kids watching avengers

I don't think The Dark Knight Rises would be able to keep their attention.

but who knows, from the trailers it seem to have alot more action than it's predecessors


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Why would women hate TDKR?


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> *Everyone is* gonna hate DKR, except for the dumbasses who think Catwoman is woman empowerment.


Wearing a terrible costume = empowerment?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Women love Action flicks duh .


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

Mama told me never to get in to a car with strangers, har har so witty. I hope Bane punches her in the face for that line. What is this 90210?


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2012)

Batten down your hatches, Ennoea.  The Nolan fanboys are gonna get you now.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Batton down your hatches, Ennoea.  The Nolan Hueys are gonna get you now.



Fixed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

*I am bringing the party to you*
*I dont see how that is a party*

*Give me a boost *
*Are you sure?*
*Yea, it be fun*



All day , All day .


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

> Wearing a terrible costume = empowerment?



The delusion that she's gonna go toe to toe with Batman when she's dressed up as broke dominatrix making jokes about being a pussy.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Women will boost this movie to well over $200 million.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Batten down your hatches, Ennoea.  The Nolan fanboys are gonna get you now.



His punishment must be more severe .


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Trust me I have read all the Brochures on film making, I am well verse because <insert random camera brand> was use to film catwoman and  <insert random film company here along with a list of films that use this company services > was use to enhance her scenes that women will like this because  me and <insert credible website revolving movies> says so.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

What is Catwoman going to do in this film? Isn't Nolan going for realism? Well then one punch and she should go down. But here she'll do some cartwheels and knock out an extra, while she spreads her legs and says something corny like "Don't anger the Pussy".


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Yes, but what is your point are you trying to insinuate Widow should be taken more seriously?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> "Don't anger the Pussy".



I would totally go see this piece of shit if that was actually a part of the film. 

Unfortunately, Nolan doesn't understand what the term "humor" is and how it's vital to a film's screenplay, even in the most serious of circumstances.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

Black Widow has been trained, not to mention she has a weapon, no matter how puny. Catwoman has shitty claws and a whip, unless she's about to fuck Charlie Sheen, not much worth in a battle. Also I didn't bring Avengers in to this since I'm not some Avengers fan either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What is Catwoman going to do in this film? Isn't Nolan going for realism? Well then one punch and she should go down. But here she'll do some cartwheels and knock out an extra, while she spreads her legs and says something corny like "Don't anger the Pussy".



Funniest post I've read in awhile.

Nolan said she won't be as sexy as most catwoman depictions .


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

Ofcourse she won't be sexy, he casted a Horse for the role.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Black Widow has been *trained*, not to mention she has a weapon, no matter how puny. Catwomn has shitty claws and a whip, unless she's about to fuck Charlie Sheen, not much worth in a battle. Also I didn't bring Avengers in to this since I'm not some Avengers fan either.



I see you have not read anything concerning catwoman, or must have seen this movie to show me that she has not been train.

In the comics since I have not seen this movie she is a professional cat burglar who is a master of stealth , great hand to hand combatant and outstanding acrobat with near superhuman agility. 

Claws in the comics are use to climb walls and the whipe weapon of choice I have yet to see both in trailers so again if you have fill me in. 

I only brought Avengers in here because you mention women would hate catwoman and love Avengers (implied since we were doing a comparison) so I wonder why they would not hate Avengers for the same reason (also implied on my part).


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2012)

Who were Hathaway's rivals in the castings again?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 8, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Who were Hathaway's rivals in the castings again?



Probably women who could actually act.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Who were Hathaway's rivals in the castings again?



Seabiscuit, Ed and Hidalgo


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

Does Anne Hathaway look like a master of stealth to anyone? They'll hear her galloping a mile away.

Also don't forget they're going for realism, no matter how strong, when she's up against some 300 pound gangster, pussy is gonna get a beating.



> Probably women who could actually act.



Blake Lively tried to get the role


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Also don't forget they're going for realism, no matter how strong, when she's up against some 300 pound gangster, pussy is gonna get a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> Blake Lively tried to get the role



I hope that she fights Bane. 

Lol Lively.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I would totally go see this piece of shit if that was actually a part of the film.
> 
> Unfortunately, Nolan doesn't understand what the term "humor" is and how it's vital to a film's screenplay, even in the most serious of circumstances.





The dark knight was actually funny. This film makes me feel like I'll leave the theater depressed though.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

She's so terrible yet she screened for some really popular roles, even Daisy from Gatsby. Oh well atleast she got Green Lantern


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> She's so terrible yet she screened for some really popular roles, even Daisy from Gatsby. Oh well atleast she got Green Lantern



She knows that to really make some big money she needs those kinds of roles.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2012)

Hard to be the master of stealth when you're wearing heels.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

In the comics catwoman get away with  steel ( not realy steel) toe boots. So heels is a step up  .


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

The only way Anne Hathaway could kill someone if someone fell off her while riding her.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hard to be the master of stealth when you're wearing heels.



She is just handicapping herself.


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2012)

okay, I checked the castings, don't how accurate this is, but apparently

Naomi Watts, Rachel Weisz, Blake Lively, Natalie Portman, Anne Hathaway and Keira Knightley were among the candidates

a more complete list:

Eva Green, Angelina Jolie, Blake Lively, Rhona Mitra, Charlize Theron, Abbie Cornish, Vera Farmiga, Jessica Biel, Natalie Portman, Gemma Arterton, Kate Mara, Charlotte Riley, Emily Blunt and Keira Knightley all auditioned for the role of Selina Kyle. After the initial audition process, Biel and Mara all screen tested.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Rachel Weisz would have been nice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2012)

Rachel Weisz looks like a catwoman.

I might be alittle biased though.

edit: it's not just me then


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

He screen tested Biel from all those girls, just shows how off his casting game Nolan is.

I'd drink Weisz's Bath Water. But her american accent isn't good.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2012)

List is fake.  I personally added Rhona Mitra's name to IMDB and wikipedia.  Why?  Because I like her.  I think she would have been great.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2012)

Yikes, after studying that list, Hathaway doesn't seem so bad.

some of these "candidates" already starting to get wrinkles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

The circle come full swing again, tomorrow will be bane, then I hear how much Nolan suck base on the wiki facts .


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yikes, after studying that list, Hathaway doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> some of these "candidates" already starting to get wrinkles.


I agree that some of them are too old.

Arterton, Mitra, Knightley, Cornish, and Blunt would have all been better choices though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Biel could be the body double though .


----------



## ovanz (May 8, 2012)

I doubt it will make more money than avengers. Avengers did a great advertising stunt by showing bits and the end of each movie (iron-man, thor, hulk, captain america).

Ledger acting/death was that made TDK popular. The bad part is this is a third superheroe movie (anyone remember superman 3, x-men 3, spiderman 3?).

I'm gonna watch it in theaters and all that shit, but going with the idea that no way in hell is gonna top TDK.


----------



## Federer (May 8, 2012)

Horse jokes 

We are probably gonna hear them till the end of the world.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

CMX sure does love casting Hathaway in a bad light.


----------



## ovanz (May 8, 2012)

This catwoman origin


----------



## Immortal (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Forbidden love.


----------



## Bart (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Vault (May 8, 2012)

Bart you have a strong heart  Lesser individuals would have gone insane by now.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Bart is a post whore.


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2012)

Says you  soon you are going to eclipse me. Im really not looking forward to that.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

I've stopped being a post whore.


----------



## Bart (May 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> Bart you have a strong heart  Lesser individuals would have gone insane by now.



It's both a burden and a curse ;(



Eternal Goob said:


> Bart is a post whore.



You're not meant to tell everyone 



Vault said:


> Says you  soon you are going to eclipse me. Im really not looking forward to that.



Vault has a point ^^


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2012)

Half of Bart's posts are Dark Knight quotes.  Dude is a major troll.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Oops, I didn't know that Bart.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The only way Anne Hathaway could kill someone if someone fell off her while riding her.



Christopher Reeves broke his neck falling off of Anne Hathaway.


----------



## FeiHong (May 8, 2012)

With all this hate of Nolan movies. I'm surprised you guys aren't doing a "OCCUPY NOLAN"


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

That would mean they need to move away from the keyboard you cant type your long list of reasons why you hate Nolan for the 4532445632343543 time when you are away .


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2012)

Nolan fucking sucks.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2012)

I respectfully disagree. :byakuya

/eternalgoob


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Yeah he does but Batman gets mad bitches though .


----------



## Glued (May 8, 2012)

FeiHong said:


> With all this hate of Nolan movies. I'm surprised you guys aren't doing a "OCCUPY NOLAN"



Honestly, I'm really scared the new movie will have Batman attacking poor Occupiers.

In the last movie he was doing an allegory for the patriot act by spying on everyone via cellphones.


----------



## FeiHong (May 8, 2012)

There isn't a list of why. Unless the list is full of "fucking sucks"


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I respectfully disagree. :byakuya
> 
> /eternalgoob



That's how one should always disagree.


----------



## Bart (May 9, 2012)

Just thinking of it but imagine the potential a film on _Captain Marvel_ would have if done right ;O


----------



## Glued (May 9, 2012)

Bart said:


> Just thinking of it but imagine the potential a film on _Captain Marvel_ would have if done right ;O



Too much like Superman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2012)

Nolan sucks ....oh we are not doing that yet ? My mistake , Marvel would hate a Captain Marvel film .


----------



## Glued (May 9, 2012)

He's Captain Shazam now.

Besides Ms. Marvel's name has been changed to Captain Marvel


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Bart said:


> Just thinking of it but imagine the potential a film on _Captain Marvel_ would have if done right ;O



Heh, could be decent.


----------



## masamune1 (May 9, 2012)

A _Captain Marvel_ film has been in development hell for a long time. The Rock was set to play Black Adam at one point.


----------



## ovanz (May 9, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Honestly, I'm really scared the new movie will have Batman attacking poor Occupiers.
> 
> In the last movie he was doing an allegory for the patriot act by spying on everyone via cellphones.



I'll love batman kicking some hippie ass and protecting his millonarie buddies lol


----------



## Bart (May 9, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Too much like Superman.



Not really ;O



Huey Freeman said:


> Nolan sucks ....oh we are not doing that yet ? My mistake , Marvel would hate a Captain Marvel film .



Oooooo? ;O



Ben Grimm said:


> He's Captain Shazam now.
> 
> Besides Ms. Marvel's name has been changed to Captain Marvel



What? ;S



Eternal Goob said:


> Heh, could be decent.



Yeah; that does have a lot of potential ;O



masamune1 said:


> A _Captain Marvel_ film has been in development hell for a long time. The Rock was set to play Black Adam at one point.



Hmm I remembered that whole thing, nothing against the Rock or anything but you'd seen Nolan-esque casting, sort of what's been seen in his Batman films or what'll be seen in _Man of Steel_.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2012)

Bart said:


> Not really ;O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marvel has an issue with Captain Marvel name.


----------



## Bart (May 9, 2012)

It's only a name ^^

But yeah the more I think about it the it could be a marvellous film


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2012)

They need to make a Batman Family film.


----------



## ovanz (May 9, 2012)

Well they need to put huntress on it


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

That they certainly do need to do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Bat woman and Renee make it happen DC


----------



## ovanz (May 10, 2012)

If spiderman is fighting the lizard, then batman should fight killer croc.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> They need to make a Batman Family film.



Please. And cut the super realism shit. Best part of Batman is all of the crazy personalities.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2012)

Eh I don't know if Robin will ever transition well on the big screen...

Maybe if they start him off as nightwing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Please. And cut the super realism shit. Best part of Batman is all of the crazy personalities.



This, so much this. I like Nolan's movies don't get me wrong, but I'm very excited about the potential of a Batman that's unrealistic enough (closer to comic book levels) to coexist with the justice league.




~Gesy~ said:


> Eh I don't know if Robin will ever transition well on the big screen...
> 
> Maybe if they start him off as nightwing.



If they're going to start him off as Nightwing what's the point? The entire point of Robin is that at a time where Bruce was totally and utterly focused on his mission, to the point where he doesn't care if he lives or dies, he brings someone into his life that he's forced to be an actual human being for.

I think if the movie wasn't hyper realistic, they introduced Robin at age 15 or so, and heavily play up that he is an athletic prodigy unlike any other, it could work.


----------



## James Bond (May 10, 2012)

All I read on these forums is "name" wont transistion well to film.. so many naysayers, why cant there just be sayers?


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Naysayers have more fun.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

This is what it boils down to ,  we want comic book Bats , they get that and complain about the cheesinesss. , too much fan service ala Scott Pilgrim , and butchering the serious tone . Realism we get this which is bad because you limit the characters. 

Before anyone mention Tim Burton - army of penguins .


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2012)

Use current Batman stories to reboot that shit. Court of Owls


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> Use current Batman stories to reboot that shit. Court of Owls



It might happen.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> Use current Batman stories to reboot that shit. Court of Owls



That be perfect...even could be used to integrate other Bat origin stories into it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Is this movie out yet? I'm bored talking about it.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Won't be out until July 20th, CMX.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is this movie out yet? I'm bored talking about it.



I am bored of you , you are dismiss .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> This is what it boils down to ,  we want comic book Bats , they get that and complain about the cheesinesss. , too much fan service ala Scott Pilgrim , and butchering the serious tone . Realism we get this which is bad because you limit the characters.
> 
> Before anyone mention Tim Burton - army of penguins .



Batman Forever/& Robin is not "comic book" bats. 

And Batman 89' and Returns is comicbooky, but it's more like an elseworlds story.



Eternal Goob said:


> It might happen.



A trilogy based around court of owls would actually be pretty awesome, and it'd be a great way to introduce Dick Grayson since his background is so tied in to the court.

Have the first one be Dick's origin, with the Court pulling the strings from the shadows (no talons). Second one would be Bruce vs. Dick's great grampappy. Third one would be Night of Owls.

Space them out a bit so that by movie 3 Dick is Nightwing and I'd be set.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> Use current Batman stories to reboot that shit. Court of Owls


That would be awesome.

And I also want to use some of Masamune's ideas.  We don't need an origin story.  We don't need to be introduced to Batman's allies or enemies either.  Just start the story and non-comic fans can learn them along the way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Won't be out until July 20th, CMX.



Okay, I quit.

See ya, guys.



Not posting here no more.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Bye, CMX.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Good , that chick horse lover was stealing my swag .


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> And I also want to use some of Masamune's ideas.  We don't need an origin story.  We don't need to be introduced to Batman's allies or enemies either.  Just start the story and non-comic fans can learn them along the way.



Yes, that masamune chap is clever one, isn't he?

I want to see stronger continuity and more than 3 films. Its unlikely, but I like to see something like 9-12 of them, and divide the series into interconnected trilogies, each set of 3 set in a particular period of Batman's career and dealing with particular themes. Like, say, in the first 3 films its about the mob losing ground to Batman but also to the emerging supervillains; also, Batman could be trying to find out why his parents were killed (in several earlier stories, it was a mob hit and the guy was never caught, but Batman runs into him later).

I think I'd like to start with an adaptation of _Batman: Prey_ with elements of other stories. Its still early in Batman's career, but he's been around for, say, 6-18th months and criminals  fear him, and Captain James Gordon reluctantly leads the task force assigned to track him down, a force with personalities ranging from the volatile to the corrupt. Hugo Strange is an advisor but, here, I'd give him stronger links with organized crime and make him a mastermind. Probably throw in some _Monster Men_ stuff to distance it from Nolan's realist take.

And I'd make it more ensemble, so Bruce and Batman are the stars but a lot more attention is given to the rest of the cast, which included heroes and villains (say, Catwoman and the Penguin), and everyone has story arcs lasting several movies. Make it more about Gotham, which needs to be a lot more Gothic, dark and grimy, with its unique architecture that Nolan cut out.

And I'd like to add little details like Alfred disguising himself as Bruce Wayne and attending parties as him to make Bruce and Batman seem like they have to be different people (and setting up dates for him 'cause he thinks his master needs to get laid). Also needs more Leslie Thompkins and others- Batman needs to be more awesome, but he's really a team effort in the end.

Maybe do a hybrid _Year 2_ and _Long Halloween_ for the 2nd, and _Dark Victory_ for the 3rd introducing Dick Grayson. Leads into a 4th movie which starts a new trilogy and features a timeskip, and if Dick is Robin he's been it for years and is set to become Nightwing, along with other sidekicks like Batgirl. And go on from there. And as you say, not worry about intros and origins too much.


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2012)

Captain Marvel :3


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

I get the feeling Nolan should have done Private eye Bats alternate version in his movies .


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2012)

*Christopher Nolan:* "We feel a tremendous challenge and responsibility to finish our story. We have to give the audiences something they haven't seen before, but also fulfill their expectations of what they enjoyed in the first two films. That's the tricky balance."

"With a sequel there is always the challenge of trying to meet or indeed exceed expectations. And some of those are based on the size, scale and world of the film. We traveled to many different places because we wanted to give it a broader canvas."

The whole part where Nolan stated, _"We have to give the audiences something they haven't seen before"_; I was thinking Gladiator haha and pretty much goodbye Avengers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Who this guy think  he is Da Vinci?


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Christopher Nolan:* "We feel a tremendous challenge and responsibility to finish our story. We have to give the audiences something they haven't seen before, but also fulfill their expectations of what they enjoyed in the first two films. That's the tricky balance."
> 
> "With a sequel there is always the challenge of trying to meet or indeed exceed expectations. And some of those are based on the size, scale and world of the film. We traveled to many different places because we wanted to give it a broader canvas."
> 
> The whole part where Nolan stated, _"We have to give the audiences something they haven't seen before"_; I was thinking Gladiator haha and pretty much goodbye Avengers.



Can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2012)

Bart said:


> Hmm I remembered that whole thing, nothing against the Rock or anything but you'd seen Nolan-esque casting, sort of what's been seen in his Batman films or what'll be seen in _Man of Steel_.



Not all of Nolans casting was _that_ good. And to be honest, Rock isn't winning an Academy Award anytime soon, but I honestly can't imagine _any_ other actor playing Black Adam.

And if not....well, I'm sure it can at least be _funny...._

*Black Adam:* Captain Marvel, Billy Baxton! Now Black Adam understands what took place- the day Shazam gave you your powers, you got down on your knees, put your little hands together, and you said a prayer and it sounded like this:

*"Billy": *_"Oh, dear God. You see, my names Billy, and just got superpowers, but theres just one problem- everybody still think that_ I absoultely suck!

*Adam:* And then at that point Billy, your house started to shake, the heavens opened up, and God Himself spoke to you and said this- 

*"God": *_Bob. _

*"Billy":*_But my names Billy...._

*"God:"* _IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOUR NAME IS! (beat) You are absolutely right, you do suck! But there is one thing and one thing only you can do! You must go find the hero who is simply electrifying! You must go find Black Adam!_

*"Billy":* _Oh but God, anybody but Black Adam!_

*"God":* _KNOW YOUR ROLE AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH!_

*Adam:* And then Billy, as fear went through your body, tears went down your cheek, and piss rolled down your leg! Your house started to shake again, the clouds parted, the heavens opened, and what seemed like Millions... 

*?* _And millions!_

*Adam:* And millions! of voices in unison, jabroni- _IF YA SMEELLLL.....WHAT TETH-ADAM....IS COOKING!_


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Can't wait to see how it ends.



Exactly :3



masamune1 said:


> Not all of Nolans casting was _that_ good. And to be honest, Rock isn't winning an Acedemy Award anytime soo, but I honestly can't imagine _any_ other actor playing Black Adam.
> 
> And if not....well, I'm sure it can at least be _funny...._
> 
> ...



Apart from Katie Holmes his casting was good; but not forgetting that the casting of Holmes was pushed upon him in the first place, as he didn't have a lot of freedom to a degree in comparison to his other films.

Well yes, but there are a great deal of other actors, and most importantly you'd want things to be taken seriously; hence why I'm really interested in WB.'s take on Lobo given out of any of the vast properties of DC their going with him after Superman.

Lmao at the rest


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

>Uses Batman and Robin as more faithful to Batman comics

Confirmation Tetra and his sources does not know nothing of Batman, his continuity and his comics. 



Just to cement my point to destroy yours. In the previous films Batman kills all those henchmen , Batman does not kill in Nolan movies.


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2012)

But he doesn't have to saved you.


----------



## josh101 (May 10, 2012)

What exactly is wrong with that scene?


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2012)

That no more dead cops video you posted is hilarious


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2012)

Oh dear                    ...


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2012)

That's more on the nitpicking side of things but he has a point, these cops in Nolan's Batman films have some of the most hilariously bad dialogue in film. I remember Begins  Oh and TDK too.


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2012)

I like how people are nitpicking like, Vault said ;O

I mean pointing that out and forgetting the dialogue in the Avengers ... that's a treasure trove of nitpicking right there


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> That's more on the nitpicking side of things but he has a point, these cops in Nolan's Batman films have some of the most hilariously bad dialogue in film. I remember Begins  Oh and TDK too.



Years and years from now, both 'Batman Begins' and 'The Dark Knight' will be films that people reflect back upon and say _"I can't believe I ever thought the dialogue in those films were any good."_ There's a lot of corny writing in Nolan's films, which is why I always laugh at his vapidly dolt fanbase for trying to call him philosophical or intellectual, when he's anything BUT that.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

All I know is that I enjoyed watching TDK.


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Years and years from now, both 'Batman Begins' and 'The Dark Knight' will be films that people reflect back upon and say _"I can't believe I ever thought the dialogue in that film was any good."_ There's a lot of corny writing in Nolan's films, which is why I always laugh at his vapidly dolt fanbase for trying to call him philosophical or intellectual, when he's anything BUT that.



What on earth ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Thats has to do more with the director .  The man has improve what came before it and this Batman has been more faithful to its comic counterpart in terms of Batman personality and elements for the most part anyone who disagrees is just blinded by their Nolan hate.

 In 2 years from Now people will be like el oh el Avengers.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

I've never met a Nolan fan who called his writing "philosophical". I suppose that makes me fortunate.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Guys , Guys

We have a hulk

Best Movie Line EVA.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Years and years from now, both 'Batman Begins' and 'The Dark Knight' will be films that people reflect back upon and say _"I can't believe I ever thought the dialogue in those films were any good."_ There's a lot of corny writing in Nolan's films, which is why I always laugh at his vapidly dolt fanbase for trying to call him philosophical or intellectual, when he's anything BUT that.



Name one comic book movie without one bit of corny dialogue? Considering the medium they are adapting from I think a little cheese is aloud, besides Nolan does better dialogue than other comic book movies.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Name one comic book movie without one bit of corny dialogue? Considering the medium they are adapting from I think a little cheese is aloud, besides Nolan does better dialogue than other comic book movies.



Yeah, but I don't care for most comic book movies in general, so your point is moot.

Besides, the guy is notorious for implementing corny ass dialogue in his other films as well, case in point: 'Inception'...

"WHAT LIKE A WORK PLACEMENT PROGRAM?"


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2012)

Tetra, what films are you into then?


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

RoboCop.**


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Bart said:


> Tetra, what films are you into then?



I don't know... ones that I find good, I guess.

I don't really do "best of" lists, but if you'd like me to compile some titles out of my bluray and DVD collections, I'll gladly post em' on your page.


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2012)

Ah right ;O

Just asked becuase I'm just wondering why you'd say that about Nolan ;O becuase his writing's been pretty stellar to be honest; not many films are like his, and I dare not even draw comparisons to the dialogue attached to the Avengers ;S


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Bart said:


> Ah right ;O
> 
> Just asked becuase I'm just wondering why you'd say that about Nolan ;O becuase his writing's been pretty stellar to be honest; not many films are like his, and I dare not even draw comparisons to the dialogue attached to the Avengers ;S



Nolan is not a good writer at all.

What dialogue is so overbearingly awful in the 'Avengers'? Better yet, say there are some minor blurbs here and there, how is it not compensated for by the rest of the witty and clever dialogue sprinkled in throughout the film? Whedon has always been notorious for being a pop-culture innovator, even with the material of his that I strongly dislike (_'Buffy' and 'Angel' immediately come to mind_). So if you (_or anyone else for that matter_) is going to rebut my comments by using Whedon's shortcomings as a way to disprove my argument, you'll be in for a long day.

Joss Whedon is nowhere near being one of the my favorite directors... or writers for that matter--BUT he certainly delivered on all fronts with the 'Avengers', which is saying much more for him than it does the fraudulent-philosophical, exposition-heavy phony in Christopher Nolan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Whedon delivers straight out of Bays play book oooooh yeaaaah .


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Nolan is not a good writer at all.
> 
> What dialogue is so overbearingly awful in the 'Avengers'? Better yet, say there are some minor blurbs here and there, how is it not compensated for by the rest of the witty and clever dialogue sprinkled in throughout the film? Whedon has always been notorious for being a pop-culture innovator, even with the material of his that I strongly dislike (_'Buffy' and 'Angel' immediately come to mind_). So if you (_or anyone else for that matter_) is going to rebut my comments by using Whedon's shortcomings as a way to disprove my argument, you'll be in for a long day.
> 
> Joss Whedon is nowhere near being one of the my favorite directors... or writers for that matter--BUT he certainly delivered on all fronts with the 'Avengers', which is saying much more for him than it does the fraudulent-philosophical, exposition-heavy phony in Christopher Nolan.



Overbearingly awful? ;O

I only brought up the Avengers as I thought you'd be one of the people who praise Whedon and slight Nolan; but oo ;O Interesting comments though :WOW


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2012)

Lmao Tetra you like the biggest nutrider of Nolan of all time. There's super fans, but super haters, as strong as you are on this man's nuts, I almost never see. Congrats, ride that millionaire's dick some more


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Bart said:


> Overbearingly awful? ;O
> 
> I only brought up the Avengers as I thought you'd be one of the people who praise Whedon and slight Nolan; but oo ;O Interesting comments though :WOW



Naw, as much as I enjoyed the 'Avengers', Whedon has a long way to go before I dub him the "second coming" or anything to such a hyperbolic extent.

I did enjoy 'Firefly' and 'Serenity', though.

'Dollhouse' wasn't too bad either, but nothing extraordinary.


----------



## Immortal (May 10, 2012)

Serenity was really good


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2012)

I don't understand how bashing Avengers will make DKR look good. Also comparing Whedon to Bay is incredibly stupid. For one, Whedon actually has passion for his projects.


----------



## josh101 (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Nolan is not a good writer at all.
> 
> What dialogue is so overbearingly awful in the 'Avengers'? Better yet, say there are some minor blurbs here and there, how is it not compensated for by the rest of the witty and clever dialogue sprinkled in throughout the film? Whedon has always been notorious for being a pop-culture innovator, even with the material of his that I strongly dislike (_'Buffy' and 'Angel' immediately come to mind_). So if you (_or anyone else for that matter_) is going to rebut my comments by using Whedon's shortcomings as a way to disprove my argument, you'll be in for a long day.
> 
> Joss Whedon is nowhere near being one of the my favorite directors... or writers for that matter--BUT he certainly delivered on all fronts with the 'Avengers', which is saying much more for him than it does the fraudulent-philosophical, exposition-heavy phony in Christopher Nolan.


"We have a Hulk"

"We need a plan of Attack, I have a plan... Attack!"

"Hulk... Smash."

All made me cringe.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't understand how bashing Avengers will make DKR look good. Also comparing Whedon to Bay is incredibly stupid. For one, Whedon actually has passion for his projects.



Actually its the other way around, with people bashing Nolan and Tdkr and his previous work. I am guessing its due to fear of Tdkr surpassing the Avengers ( a very feasible feat quality wise if you ask me) heaven forbid both movies do well.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Also comparing Whedon to Bay is incredibly stupid. For one, Whedon actually has passion for his projects.



Bay has passion for his explosions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2012)

This argument has been going on for 3 or so days.

Usually at this point people would just agree to disagree no?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

josh101 said:


> "We have a Hulk"
> 
> "We need a plan of Attack, I have a plan... Attack!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

Option C.

Enjoy them both.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Option D.

Shut up, Stunna.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Option C.
> 
> Enjoy them both.


You are a dull creature.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You are a dull creature.


And you're a spiteful one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Option C.
> 
> Enjoy them both.



Some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Some people want to be punished sincerely.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

I for one enjoy all TDKR hate dislike, it reminds me about the film .


----------



## James Bond (May 10, 2012)

I like every movie everywhere.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 10, 2012)

Option E

Fuck off Tetra


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Option E
> 
> Fuck off Tetra



You sure put a lot of thought into that one after having to edit your post.


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2012)

Why are people picking out only a few lines from that film? 

The issue turns to subjectivity far more if thats the case :WOW


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Bart said:


> Why are people picking out only a few lines from that film?


We only know a few.  The few we do know are awful.  Absolutely awful.

There are about 5 or 6 Bane quotes.  But in almost every sentence there is at least one word that has yet to be identified.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

By retards.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> By retards.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

This movie is brought to you by




Is it in you?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Nolan's wife is ugly.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nolan's wife is ugly.



Aren't all English women?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Man.  Bane is just going to seem incredibly lame after Hiddleston's virtuoso performance as Loki.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Well one can say Bane will smash Loki performance .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Man.  Bane is just going to seem incredibly lame after Hiddleston's virtuoso performance as Loki.



Hiddleston fucking destroyed Ledger's Joker and we all know that Ledger was the strongest link of 'The Dark Knight.'

As a matter of fact, last October I posted on the 'Bronson' board how Nolan was just going to under-utilize Tom Hardy.

Looks like I'm right.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

I think Bane may be mentally retarded.  It looks like he had a hard time figuring out how to use that detonator.


----------



## josh101 (May 10, 2012)

Lol Hiddlestone put in a better performance than Ledger? Good one. 

And no, English women are not ugly.


----------



## T.D.A (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Hiddleston fucking destroyed Ledger's Joker and we all know that Ledger was the strongest link of 'The Dark Knight.'
> 
> As a matter of fact, last October I posted on the 'Bronson' board how Nolan was just going to under-utilize Tom Hardy.
> 
> Looks like I'm right.



Nothing more pathetic than a fanboy, pretending not to be one.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Soccer is the worst sport ever.

Bunch of midget Europeans who spend the entire game flopping.


----------



## T.D.A (May 10, 2012)

lol oh no you didnt....@josh101 let's do this shit


----------



## josh101 (May 10, 2012)

Better then a bunch of girls gliding around on skates getting in hissy fits with each other.


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2012)

Eyy Tetra  Football is my favourite sport


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Soccer/football is the best sport.



> To promote Christopher Nolan’s ‘The Dark Knight Rises,’ Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures have announced the launch of a special Batman-themed “Tumbler Tour.” The tour gives fans the opportunity to get a firsthand look at the Tumbler and the Bat-Pod, which are hitting the road and traveling across North America, sponsored by Mountain Dew and IMAX(R).  Both the Tumbler and the Bat-Pod have served as high-powered modes of transportation for Batman in Christopher Nolan’s earlier blockbusters – with the Tumbler first appearing in ‘Batman Begins,’ and the Bat-Pod being introduced in ‘The Dark Knight.’ They will both be featured in different ways in the hugely anticipated finale to the director’s Batman trilogy, ‘The Dark Knight Rises.’



Link removed


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

What are you guys gonna do, yellow card me to death?


----------



## T.D.A (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> What are you guys gonna do, yellow card me to death?



Hockey players are so manly, with all the padding they wear for protection...


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I think Bane may be mentally retarded.  It looks like he had a hard time figuring out how to use that detonator.



Well the character WAS written by a mentally retarded director, after all.


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> What are you guys gonna do, yellow card me to death?





T.D.A said:


> Hockey players are so manly, with all the padding they wear for protection...


----------



## T.D.A (May 10, 2012)

Bart said:


>



Ever since Batman said that to Tetravaal, he's held a bitter grudge against Nolan and Batman.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

I just got a red card for sliding into a midget's leg.


----------



## josh101 (May 10, 2012)

Better than being sent to the naughty cornerpenalty box when one of the players throws a hissy fit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2012)

lol why don't you guys come at Nolan's mother while you're at it.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol why don't you guys come at Nolan's mother while you're at it.



Oh man... that sentence is gold.


----------



## Glued (May 10, 2012)

Nolan will be producer for Man of Steel, I really hope he doesn't get too involved. 

I don't think I trust him with Superman


----------



## ovanz (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> We only know a few.  The few we do know are awful.  Absolutely awful.
> 
> There are about 5 or 6 Bane quotes.  But in almost every sentence there is at least one word that has yet to be identified.



I'm gonna watch that movie with subtitles so i can understand what is going on whenever bats and bane talk.


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Soccer/football is the best sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Link removed



needs some UK dates


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I'm gonna watch that movie with subtitles so i can understand what is going on whenever bats and bane talk.


That's the plan.  I'm going to rent it and turn the subtitles on.  I may even listen to it in an alternative language if Bane's English voice sucks as much as I expect it to.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That's the plan.  I'm going to rent it and turn the subtitles on.  I may even listen to it in an alternative language if Bane's English voice sucks as much as I expect it to.



Even the subtitles aren't going to understand what the fuck he is saying.

_"YOUR PUNIVSHMENT MOTH BE MHORE SBEVERE."_


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Amuro said:


> needs some UK dates



You guys won't be getting anything as punishment for getting the Avengers early.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Nolan will be producer for Man of Steel, I really hope he doesn't get too involved.
> 
> I don't think I trust him with Superman





Whats the worst that can happen


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

In Canada there are two type of players those who can play football  and those who can't . Those who can't we call hockey players . As you can see from the lack of attendance in the world cup not many of us know how to play football.


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You guys won't be getting anything as punishment for getting the Avengers and Prometheus early.



Fixed


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

No matter what, Man of Steel can't be worse than JJ Abrams' script. 

Amuro, they are getting Prometheus early as well?


----------



## josh101 (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No matter what, Man of Steel can't be worse than JJ Abrams' script.
> 
> Amuro, they are getting Prometheus early as well?


A whole week early. 

But hey, maybe you guys will get a 5 second post-credit scene to make up for it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

This  time Supes is going to rewind time in the universe .


----------



## Doom85 (May 10, 2012)

Nolan isn't the one I'm concerned about being involved with Man of Steel, it's Snyder. The man has never done anything remotely lighthearted (okay, Legend of the Guardians SORTA, but even that was pretty dark all things considered), and while Superman stories can be dark sometimes the overall feel should be optimistic as opposed to cynical and I can only hope Snyder understands that.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Nolan will be producer for Man of Steel, I really hope he doesn't get too involved.
> 
> I don't think I trust him with Superman



Wait so does that mean you trust Snyder?


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2012)

Kal El wasnt even an alien in Nolan's first idea, just some random guy who builds a suit which absorbs sun's radiation or some shit like that. Yeah im glad that never took off.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Nolan isn't the one I'm concerned about being involved with Man of Steel, it's Snyder. The man has never done anything remotely lighthearted (okay, Legend of the Guardians SORTA, but even that was pretty dark all things considered), and while Superman stories can be dark sometimes the overall feel should be optimistic as opposed to cynical and I can only hope Snyder understands that.



Whoa... you might want to do a bit more research on the Superman film, my friend.

Both Goyer and Nolan shaped 'Man of Steel' into a "darker" mold, so I don't know how upbeat it will actually be.


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No matter what, Man of Steel can't be worse than JJ Abrams' script.
> 
> Amuro, they are getting Prometheus early as well?


 
i'll be seeing it on the 31st of this month. 

I'm in no way a Superman fan but at least with Snyder you'll finally get to see him in action. I haven't read Abrams script but surely it can't be worse than Kevin Smith's, they had Nic Cage cast as Superman for fuck sake.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Whoa... you might want to do a bit more research on the Superman film, my friend.
> 
> Both Goyer and Nolan shaped 'Man of Steel' into a "darker" mold, so I don't know how upbeat it will actually be.



Wrong, you seem to be misinformed please refrain from spouting bullshit.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> Kal El wasnt even an alien in Nolan's first idea, just some random guy who builds a suit which absorbs sun's radiation or some shit like that. Yeah im glad that never took off.



Nolan


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Wrong, you seem to be misinformed please refrain from spouting bullshit.





_"This isn?t the first time we?ve heard Man of Steel being compared to the dark and edgier tones of the Nolan Batman films ? star Michael Shannon (General Zod) said the same thing a few months back. The ?danger? of making such comparisons is that they tend to rile up those fans who either A) don?t think the Nolan Bat-films are as great as millions (upon millions) of people think they are, or B) don?t think that a bright and shining hero like Superman should be in any way similar to a dark and brooding guy like Batman."_

You were saying?

Yeah, you ain't shit, dude.


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

it's been said by several of the cast that Man of Steel is a more edgier and realistic take like Nolan's Batman.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

An edgier and realistic MoS is perfectly fine with me as long as Superman isn't emo. :byakuya


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> _"This isn?t the first time we?ve heard Man of Steel being compared to the dark and edgier tones of the Nolan Batman films ? star Michael Shannon (General Zod) said the same thing a few months back. The ?danger? of making such comparisons is that they tend to rile up those fans who either A) don?t think the Nolan Bat-films are as great as millions (upon millions) of people think they are, or B) don?t think that a bright and shining hero like Superman should be in any way similar to a dark and brooding guy like Batman."_
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Yeah, you ain't shit, dude.


Edgier and realistic equates to dark now? Yeah you ain't Shit, dude. Find me a direct quote from the script writer or director stating its a dark Superman film. This was addressed when the first pics of Cavill in the suit first surfaced. And if you can't see why TDK gets mentioned when people talk about this film your a fucking idiot.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Amuro said:


> it's been said by several of the cast that Man of Steel is a more edgier and realistic take like Nolan's Batman.




I was looking forward to it too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Did you just post a blog from a site called screen rant?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Is the new Superman movie going to be another origins story?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Edgier and realistic equates to dark now? Yeah you ain't Shit, dude. Find me a direct quote from the script writer or director stating its a dark Superman film. This was addressed when the first pics of Cavill in the suit first surfaced. And if you can't see why TDK gets mentioned when people talk about this film your a fucking idiot.



So a film which the producers, director, and actors have openly compared to 'The Dark Knight', which you Nolan blowhards claim is inherently "dark" isn't dark now? Give me a fucking break.

I provided a legitimate source and legitimate quotes. This film was obviously shepherded to be done in the same vein as Nolan's previous work, ala "darker", "edgier", and "brooding."

Stop trying to twist the context of straightforward quotes into something you want to make your feeble mind believe.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Is the new Superman movie going to be another origins story?



Yes and no, from what can be gathered we are going to get bits from flashbacks. This film is mainly about Clark's journey before finally deciding to become Superman.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

How good is Henry Cavill as an actor?


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

i think its slightly based of Superman:Birthright which was his origin for all of two years till it was removed by Infinite Crisis.



Eternal Goob said:


> How good is Henry Cavill as an actor?



he was really good in The Tudors can't say i've seen any of the films he's been in


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Oh, he's the main guy in the Tudors?  Hmm, time to see if he can do Superman.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So a film which the producers, director, and actors have openly compared to 'The Dark Knight', which you Nolan blowhards claim is inherently "dark" isn't dark now? Give me a fucking break.
> 
> I provided a legitimate source and legitimate quotes. This film was obviously shepherded to be done in the same vein as Nolan's previous work, ala "darker", "edgier", and "brooding."
> 
> Stop trying to twist the context of straightforward quotes into something you want to make your feeble mind believe.



Your twisting things to suit your own argument and have reached a point where you are bullshitiing. No one has compared this to the Dark knight but you, they have stated elements from the TDK are in the new Superman film. Nothing about the darkness of the Bat films like you initially tried to spin. Also sorry my bad I was unaware Nolan was directing I guess his previous work would come into play since his directing and all that.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Your twisting things to suit your own argument and have reached a point where you are bullshitiing. No one has compared this to the Dark knight but you, they have stated elements from the TDK are in the new Superman film. Nothing about the darkness of the Bat films like you initially tried to spin. Also sorry my bad I was unaware Nolan was directing I guess his previous work would come into play since his directing and all that.



OH RLY?

_"I just finished shooting 'Man of Steel,'"_ said Sprayberry. _"That was in Canada and Chicago. I filmed that all last year. When Zack [Snyder] and I were talking about it the first time, he was saying how Superman, *they want to give it a more edgy feel like 'The Dark Knight'* but also make it more realistic *and emotional* so it’s not just the all-American superhero that saves everyone. He has dilemmas and love and struggles throughout the whole movie, especially when he's a kid."_ -- Link removed

_“['Man of Steel'] is edgy in a way *like when Nolan took over the ‘Batman’ franchise.*”_ -- MICHAEL SHANNON, the fucking VILLAIN of the film itself. 

Schoooooooolin' your ass, son.


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh, he's the main guy in the Tudors?  Hmm, time to see if he can do Superman.



well he's one of the main guys, i think he'll do fine it's not that hard a role to grasp imo


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob;42982540[B said:
			
		

> ]Oh, he's the main guy in the Tudors[/B]?  Hmm, time to see if he can do Superman.



No his part of the main cast but not the main guy, Cavill is alright he was lacking in Immortals and well cold light of day just sucks. I think he has potential and that he shines in this film because if this flops no more Supes on the big screen for a good long while.


----------



## Glued (May 10, 2012)

You see this 1 minute fan film of Superman made by a guy from disney

[Youtube]T2WVlmNqMMs[/Youtube]

Everything about Superman in a single minute, how can anyone Snyder or Nolan screw it up?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

So let me get this straight as long as I post something, anything from a website, with no credibility of it being true, I have a solid argument .

Man the more you know .


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> OH RLY?
> 
> _"I just finished shooting 'Man of Steel,'"_ said Sprayberry. _"That was in Canada and Chicago. I filmed that all last year. When Zack [Snyder] and I were talking about it the first time, he was saying how Superman, *they want to give it a more edgy feel like 'The Dark Knight'* but also make it more realistic *and emotional* so it?s not just the all-American superhero that saves everyone. He has dilemmas and love and struggles throughout the whole movie, especially when he's a kid."_ -- Link removed
> 
> ...



 Purpose of this post please as its confusing as fuck, what exactly are you schooling me on..........."dad"? Also you haven?t answered my question from a few posts ago, when did edgy equate to dark?


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Amuro said:


> well he's one of the main guys, i think he'll do fine it's not that hard a role to grasp imo





Tempproxy said:


> No his part of the main cast but not the main guy, Cavill is alright he was lacking in Immortals and well cold light of day just sucks. I think he has potential and that he shines in this film because if this flops no more Supes on the big screen for a good long while.



Ah, thanks.  

Tempproxy, I hope so too.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Purpose of this post please as its confusing as fuck, what exactly are you schooling me on..........."dad"? Also you haven’t answered my question from a few posts ago, when did edgy equate to dark?



When it comes to Nolan, shouldn't "edgy" be synonymous with "dark" since you Nolan blowhards are always so quick to claim that his Batman trilogy is dark? Clever how since because these statements don't straightforwardly say _"oh it's so dark and complex"_ you try to minimize the quotes into something that's more tame. How fitting. If those quotes I provided, from the mouth of two actors who WORKED ON THE FILM aren't enough to make you admit you're wrong and shut your ass up, then it just goes to show that you'll grasp for any thinly-veiled reason to try and justify such a weak ass counterargument.

Keep swinging there, Mark Reynolds.


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> You see this 1 minute fan film of Superman made by a guy from disney


----------



## josh101 (May 10, 2012)

I see. So you can make the most out of these quotes, assuming this and assuming that and when people try to disagree with that, they are simply "minimizing" the quotes?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Claiming Batman is dark just like you guys claiming a movie you have not seen will suck !


----------



## Glued (May 10, 2012)

Batman is dark, the guy wears more black than a widow at a funeral.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I see. So you can make the most out of these quotes, assuming this and assuming that and when people try to disagree with that, they are simply "minimizing" the quotes?



So when you have David Goyer and Christopher Nolan, who constructed the story for 'Man of Steel' (_not to mention the screenplays of Nolan's 'Batman' trilogy_), as well as two actors straight up saying that this film compares to Nolan's 'Batman' trilogy in tone, how does that not equate to this being a darker take on Superman.

Fuck, you're dense.


----------



## Glued (May 10, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Man that was cool, you know it'd be pretty awesome if they scrapped the modern setting and went for something like the 1940's



You should check out the animation they had for 1940s fliescher Superman. 

[YOUTUBE]ysg5KMCJzQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Oh, and not to mention that there's this: 

_"The new logo is a sufficiently dark look for what passes as a modern reboot."_

I guess the blind lead the blind on this part of the forum.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> When it comes to Nolan, shouldn't "edgy" be synonymous with "dark" since you Nolan blowhards are always so quick to claim that his Batman trilogy is dark? Clever how since because these statements don't straightforwardly say _"oh it's so dark and complex"_ you try to minimize the quotes into something that's more tame. How fitting. If those quotes I provided, from the mouth of two actors who WORKED ON THE FILM aren't enough to make you admit you're wrong and shut your ass up, then it just goes to show that you'll grasp for any thinly-veiled reason to try and justify such a weak ass counterargument.
> 
> Keep swinging there, Mark Reynolds.



Your a fool and nothing you have stated makes sense, Edgy and dark are not the same thing and this isn?t Nolans movie. All this would be resolved if you simply answered if edgy and dark are to be viewed in the same light (no pun intended). The fact that you chose to skate around the question is obvious and highlights your plight which you failed at, your hate for Nolan and his work is freighting did someone Sodomise you wearing a Nolan mask or something?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

I remember someone on this board, his username escapes my memory , once told me using other sites reviews to form your own argument means that you cant think for yourself and you are a mindless sheep . 

 This is what I call Irony. .


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh, and not to mention that there's this:
> 
> _"The new logo is a sufficiently dark look for what passes as a modern reboot."_
> 
> I guess the blind lead the blind on this part of the forum.




 Idiot did you read the article or are you just googling man of steel and dark and posting any link? Your a joke, your Nolan hate has blinded you keep trying though.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Your a fool and nothing you have stated makes sense, Edgy and dark are not the same thing and this isn’t Nolans movie. All this would be resolved if you simply answered if edgy and dark are to be viewed in the same light (no pun intended). The fact that you chose to skate around the question is obvious and highlights your plight which you failed at, your hate for Nolan and his work is freighting did someone Sodomise you wearing a Nolan mask or something?



There was no pun there. 

And clearly, you don't know what a synonym is either. Again, to break it down in Layman's terms for your remedial educated ass: All of you Nolan fans claim time and time again that his 'Batman' trilogy is dark. You have Christopher Nolan and David Goyer, the two people who PENNED the screenplays for Nolan's Batman films, also construct the genesis of 'Man of Steel.' You have quotes from multiple actors who compare the themes of the film to Nolan's Batman trilogy. Do you understand now? Do you understand why being "edgy" is synonymous with "dark" in this context?

I don't have any other way of explaining it. It's up to that nimble brain of yours to decide if you can admit you're wrong, but I'm betting that you don't.

Just remember, when the film comes out and you eventually have press stating that it's a darker take on Superman, I'll be sitting here saying I told you so.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

It is funny I have never seen Tetra post outside of KT . At the very least he is free advertisement for TDKR.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

Hey Tetra, do you still think I'm the dumbest member on NF?


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So when you have David Goyer and Christopher Nolan, who constructed the story for 'Man of Steel' (_not to mention the screenplays of Nolan's 'Batman' trilogy_), as well as two actors straight up saying that this film compares to Nolan's 'Batman' trilogy in tone, how does that not equate to this being a darker take on Superman.
> 
> Fuck, you're dense.



Oh I missed this gem, Lies folks his lying. The said Edgy and a more realistic take. Also would love to see where you got what Nolan and Goyer said? Because so far Nolan has been preety silent about his involvement with MOS the moment Synder was brough aboard. This man lies and twists things to try and aid his bullshit arguments do not believe a word he says.


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> So let me get this straight as long as I post something, anything from a website, with no credibility of it being true, I have a solid argument .
> 
> Man the more you know .




It's the internet. How did you think things worked?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Hey Tetra, do you still think I'm the dumbest member on NF?



Fuck no.

This guy makes you look like a quantum physicist.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Hey Tetra, do you still think I'm the dumbest member on NF?


I see that Oxymoron there .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Oh I missed this gem, Lies folks his lying. The said Edgy and a more realistic take. Also would love to see where you got what Nolan and Goyer said? Because so far Nolan has been preety silent about his involvement with MOS the moment Synder was brough aboard. This man lies and twists things to try and aid his bullshit arguments do not believe a word he says.



What lies? You're supposed to be some well-versed Nolan fan, yet you don't even know that BOTH Nolan AND Goyer penned the original outline for 'Man of Steel', which then lead to Goyer penning the entire script? Holy fuck... this fucking board features some really stupid shit sometimes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> It's the internet. How did you think things worked?



Where the posters who post like guys are guys   .


Love the set btw.


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BpgDtoj73DQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

This movie will make at least $700 million.


----------



## FeiHong (May 10, 2012)

Yo Tetra. I demand you write a script about Batman, and bring it to Hollywood. Because your Occupy NOLAN seems to be picking up and every post I'm reading here is Nolan sucks and the 1% doesn't know what to do but feed oil to the fire. 

I mean if you hate the guy so much for writing his interpretation of batman. Why don't you do it? I think I read somewhere that you were a film major? You should be able to write a script right? I mean if people like Nolan can sell it to Hollywood. Why not you? You obviously think he can do a better job.

I mean heck! I want to know how badly you hate Michael Bay. I'll be very surprised if it turns out that you like him. Because the guy is changing Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles to just Ninja Turtles. Wait, scratch that... ALIEN!!! Turtles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

On opening night in the US Goob !


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> There was no pun there.
> 
> And clearly, you don't know what a synonym is either. Again, to break it down in Layman's terms for your remedial educated ass: All of you Nolan fans claim time and time again that his 'Batman' trilogy is dark. You have Christopher Nolan and David Goyer, the two people who PENNED the screenplays for Nolan's Batman films, also construct the genesis of 'Man of Steel.' You have quotes from multiple actors who compare the themes of the film to Nolan's Batman trilogy. Do you understand now? Do you understand why being "edgy" is synonymous with "dark" in this context?
> 
> ...



Oh great teacher sorry to inform you but edgy isn?t a synonym to dark. Also I am 100% certain you don?t even read the articles you post as you would have seen the interviewed went on to elaborate on what he said you silly cunt. And I quote "When Zack [Snyder] and I were talking about it the first time, he was saying how Superman, *they want to give it a more edgy feel like The Dark Knight but also make it more realistic and emotional so it?s not just the all-American superhero that saves everyone. He has dilemmas and love and struggles throughout the whole movie*, especially when he?s a kid." Just in case you miss the part where he elaborated on his statement I have highlighted it for you.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> What lies? You're supposed to be some well-versed Nolan fan, yet you don't even know that BOTH Nolan AND Goyer penned the original outline for 'Man of Steel', which then lead to Goyer penning the entire script? Holy fuck... this fucking board features some really stupid shit sometimes.



Do you lack reading comprehension? I clearly stated a few posts above about Nolans involvement in this movie so don?t know what crap you are spewing now. Obviously you was to busy typing into google Man of steel and dark and might have missed that one.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> On opening night in the US Goob !



That's a crazy prediction.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's a crazy prediction.



You see how TDKR marketing is working on here imagine on the rest of the world.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You see how TDKR marketing is working on here imagine on the rest of the world.



I don't see TDKR marketing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't see TDKR marketing.



You are seeing the results .


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't see TDKR marketing.



touche


----------



## Thefirst. (May 10, 2012)

FeiHong said:


> Yo Tetra. I demand you write a script about Batman, and bring it to Hollywood. Because your Occupy NOLAN seems to be picking up and every post I'm reading here is Nolan sucks and the 1% doesn't know what to do but feed oil to the fire.
> 
> I mean if you hate the guy so much for writing his interpretation of batman. Why don't you do it? I think I read somewhere that you were a film major? You should be able to write a script right? I mean if people like Nolan can sell it to Hollywood. Why not you? You obviously think he can do a better job.
> 
> I mean heck! I want to know how badly you hate Michael Bay. I'll be very surprised if it turns out that you like him. Because the guy is changing Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles to just Ninja Turtles. Wait, scratch that... ALIEN!!! Turtles.



^Agreed dude is on one big ego trip what a douche if he could do it better he would be making the millions not fighting on the internet. Yo Temp just ignore his stupid ass and he will get bored and piss of.


----------



## Thefirst. (May 10, 2012)

Superman, Batman,Spidyman, Avengers who gives a fuck if its good and fun me and my buddies will see it.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

'Fun' is something that Nolan's Batman films lack.  Twenty characters frown at each other for three hours.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> 'Fun' is something that Nolan's Batman films lack.  Twenty characters frown at each other for three hours.



CMX frowns all the time and is just as fun .


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

I don't recall the last time I heard a valid criticism of the series from Rukia.


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

Alfred is the only fun part of these films, needs more screentime.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Alfred is the only fun part of these films, needs more screentime.



Alfred is my favorite part of the Batman animated series.


----------



## アストロ (May 10, 2012)

*JGL* There have been speculations for his character. Although this is Nolan's last installment for the film, within the trailer you notice the young detective is behind a 'home for boys' bus. Perhaps implying he helps orphans find homes and what not. And if you look a little further into the trailer, he is probably one of the volunteers / helpers that aids these children. Note that the Robins throughout the Batman series (despite which universe) were all orphans and brought up under Bruce Wayne's care. Fans have been wondering if JGL going to inherit or become part of that... but i don't know! Sounds outlandish... Oh and by the way I'm wondering if this will beat out Avengers in terms of box office money...


----------



## FeiHong (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> 'Fun' is something that Nolan's Batman films lack.  Twenty characters frown at each other for three hours.



Fun is subjective. Some people say solving mathematically equations is fun. Some people think playing beer ping pong is fun. I don't think the character Batman has any fun in him. That's the Joker's department


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Oh great teacher sorry to inform you but edgy isn’t a synonym to dark. Also I am 100% certain you don’t even read the articles you post as you would have seen the interviewed went on to elaborate on what he said you silly cunt. And I quote "When Zack [Snyder] and I were talking about it the first time, he was saying how Superman, *they want to give it a more edgy feel like The Dark Knight but also make it more realistic and emotional so it’s not just the all-American superhero that saves everyone. He has dilemmas and love and struggles throughout the whole movie*, especially when he’s a kid." Just in case you miss the part where he elaborated on his statement I have highlighted it for you.



Obviously, you're not familiar with the brilliant concept of "context", which allows someone to make reference to a meaning in one's words.

With the quotes you've provided, you pretty much proved my point. Is there anything more humbling than self-owning yourself? Isn't the alleged concept of Nolan's 'Batman' films to be _"grounded it in reality"_ and make it feel real? Isn't that why you blowhards throw such superlative praise towards his mediocre series in the first place? So for the billionth time, you have the two primary writers from Nolan's trilogy conjuring up the surface of Man of Steel's narrative, yet you're saying "edgy" is not synonymous with "dark" in this regard? Give me a break.

You're hanging all of your statements on a facade. You're trying to be practical by saying that since one little adjective isn't present, it some how means 'Man of Steel' won't be dark. Yet, you have comments from two actors that run contrary to what you're saying. You even have them saying that this film will focus on Clark's emotional struggles, so that brooding element is most certainly there.

The key sentence which is in the quote both of us provided is how this is apparently supposed to run in stark contrast from the standard "feel good" superhero movie.

I can't break it down any simpler for you. Even Stunna can acknowledge my straightforward points, because he clearly possesses enough common sense to understand what simple context means.



Tempproxy said:


> Do you lack reading comprehension? I clearly stated a few posts above about Nolans involvement in this movie so don’t know what crap you are spewing now. Obviously you was to busy typing into google Man of steel and dark and might have missed that one.



You wanna talk about reading comprehension, yet you're entirely oblivious to any fundamentally sound point that is brought your way. You've built a facade of an argument around a grand delusion that because one simple term isn't present, that this film some how won't be dark because of that. Yeah... right.

Like I said, when the film comes out and people are calling it "dark", at least in comparison to its source material, I'll just say I told you so.

Have fun being oblivious to all things logical for the rest of your existence.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> 'Fun' is something that Nolan's Batman films lack.  Twenty characters frown at each other for three hours.



Nolan's having fun.

Bet he's laughing his ass off at what he did to Bane and Catwoman, knowing people are still gonna give him money for this crap 

My theory is that Nolan died after TDK and that Michael Bay secretly replaced him. The only parts of the movie without something blowing up will be the ones showed in the trailers. 4 hours of explosions my friends, with midget-bane mumbling in the background.


----------



## Glued (May 11, 2012)

Why is everyone calling Bane a midget?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

These guys are 10 feet tall , everyone is a midget to them.


----------



## josh101 (May 11, 2012)

Tom Hardy the actor is relatively short and I think Bane in comic books was huge. 

I really don't see how a film with 2 or 3 trailers out can be so slated, shut the fuck up and wait for it to come out. Talking about how "idiots" will pay to see this "crap" yet I can guarantee you all will buy a ticket to it in the end.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Talking about how "idiots" will pay to see this "crap" yet I can guarantee you all will buy a ticket to it in the end.



No, I won't be buying a ticket.

I know you're basing such a misguided assumption off the fact that this film will inevitably do good business, but that will be the product of repeated viewership from the Nolan drones more than anything else.


----------



## Glued (May 11, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Tom Hardy the actor is relatively short and I think Bane in comic books was huge.
> 
> I really don't see how a film with 2 or 3 trailers out can be so slated, shut the fuck up and wait for it to come out. Talking about how "idiots" will pay to see this "crap" yet I can guarantee you all will buy a ticket to it in the end.



Bane is pretty huge in comics, superhuman even. The guy walks around with a Luchadore mask He's an evil wrestler


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

Name one 6 6 giant who is hispanic and can act with a fluent spanish english accent through a mask who so happens to be ripped to shit with 24 inch biceps. I got all day.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Surely there must be at least one. :/


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Bane is pretty huge in comics, superhuman even. The guy walks around with a Luchadore mask He's an evil wrestler



This is the fucking Bane that we should see: 

If ever there was a character that the SIMULCAM motion-capture technology was made for, it's _that_ very Bane right there. I would totally love to see that take brought to life. It certainly wouldn't be any worse than this midget, metallic face-hugging mask shit that Nolan has come up with.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

That Bane is a hell of a lot more menacing than what we are getting.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

Cant wait till Tetra make it in Hollywood so I can  watch his google adaptation of Batman .


----------



## josh101 (May 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> No, I won't be buying a ticket.
> 
> I know you're basing such a *misguided assumption* off the fact that this film will inevitably do good business, but *that will be the product of repeated viewership from the Nolan drones more than anything else.*


Thank the lord. We might get some time to actually discuss the movie without hearing why you hate Nolan, or what CGI shit could of improved the movie. 

bolded part:


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

In this case, using CGI to fix Bane would be a major upgrade.

Just because you go practical, it doesn't mean it's better; a terrible design is a terrible design, practical or digital.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2012)

Not Bane's size again ...


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

Bart said:


> Not Bane's size again ...



We need to see Bane in a suit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

Bart said:


> Not Bane's size again ...



You were expecting a new argument?


----------



## ovanz (May 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I can pass the not big muscles, but the mask wtf_f


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

Why is he rubbed down in women's foundation?


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Name one 6 6 giant who is hispanic and can act with a fluent spanish english accent through a mask who so happens to be ripped to shit with 24 inch biceps. I got all day.



Bane is only half-Hispanic and he never speaks with a Spanish accent in the comics, only in the animated adaptations. In the comics he is strongly implied to speak several languages fluently, without trace of a _Central American_ accent.

Also he's 6'8. And I know you didn't say this, but for everyone who did- he's not a wrestler. His mask is part of the Venom delivery system.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Bane is only half-Hispanic and he never speaks with a Spanish accent in the comics, only in the animated adaptations. In the comics he is strongly implied to speak several languages fluently, without trace of a _Central American_ accent.
> 
> Also he's 6'8. And I know you didn't say this, but for everyone who did- he's not a wrestler. His mask is part of the Venom delivery system.



Looks like someone doesn't actually read the comics. 

Dude just got Al Capowned.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Bane is only half-Hispanic and he never speaks with a Spanish accent in the comics, only in the animated adaptations. In the comics he is strongly implied to speak several languages fluently, without trace of a _Central American_ accent.
> R
> Also he's 6'8. And I know you didn't say this, but for everyone who did- he's not a wrestler. His mask is part of the Venom delivery system.




Except for the fact he was born and raise in a prison in Latin America , he does speak with a Spanish accent in TAS , YJ and any animated adaptation. In the comics it is suggested he speak fluently English nothing saying his accent is not there unless you got a scan to proof otherwise . So I am still correct in what I said . 

lol at Tetra realizing the second half is towards him. Guess common sense is not that common  .


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

> Why is he rubbed down in women's foundation?



DKR isn't your average Comic book film, it's Gritty thus he looks like he's got grit on his skin


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> DKR isn't your average Comic book film, it's Gritty thus he looks like he's got grit on his skin



I seriously wonder if Nolan sometimes binge-drinks and sees how far he can push his art department to fuck up the look of these characters.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> DKR isn't your average Comic book film, it's Gritty thus he looks like he's got grit on his skin



Seems reasonable.


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Except for the fact he was born and raise in a prison in Latin America , he does speak with a Spanish accent in TAS , YJ and any animated adaptation. In the comics it is suggested he speak fluently English nothing saying his accent is not there unless you got a scan to proof otherwise . So I am still correct in what I said .



Beyond his origin story there is no hint whatsoever that he speaks with a Hispanic accent. I'm not sure how I am supposed to post scans of accents and I think the burden of proof would be on others to prove that he _has_ such an accent- after all, there are plenty of people for whom English is a second language who do not speak with their native accents, and given that Bane speaks _several_ languages and is highly intelligent and gifted at learning them (and said animated adaptations tend to make him dumber, and only in YJ is he actually voiced by an actor who has a Hispanic accent), it can be inferred that he doesn't have one. The only problem with the film in this regard is that he has a totally different accent.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Beyond his origin story there is no hint whatsoever that he speaks with a Hispanic accent. I'm not sure how I am supposed to post scans of accents and I think the burden of proof would be on others to prove that he _has_ such an accent- after all, there are plenty of people for whom English is a second language who do not speak with their native accents, and given that Bane speaks _several_ languages and is highly intelligent and gifted at learning them (and said animated adaptations tend to make him dumber, and only in YJ is he actually voiced by an actor who has a Hispanic accent), it can be inferred that he doesn't have one. The only problem with the film in this regard is that he has a totally different accent.



I hear a voice... and it sounds like reason.


----------



## Darc (May 11, 2012)

Bane looks like an everyday douche, I hope he gets more buff and we just haven't seen it yet in the trailers. Otherwise I guess he's just a terrorist.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

Darc... my man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Beyond his origin story there is no hint whatsoever that he speaks with a Hispanic accent. I'm not sure how I am supposed to post scans of accents and I think the burden of proof would be on others to prove that he _has_ such an accent- after all, there are plenty of people for whom English is a second language who do not speak with their native accents, and given that Bane speaks _several_ languages and is highly intelligent and gifted at learning them (and said animated adaptations tend to make him dumber, and only in YJ is he actually voiced by an actor who has a Hispanic accent), it can be inferred that he doesn't have one. The only problem with the film in this regard is that he has a totally different accent.



You basically have no proof or direct citation except implication ? Except in the first season of TAS he was not dumb.

Also I am not challenging his intelligence , so dont know what that have to do with anything.

Firm grasp does not mean there is not a slight accent .


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You basically have no proof or direct citation except implication ? Except in the first season of TAS he was not dumb.
> 
> Also I am not challenging his intelligence , so dont know what that have to do with anything.
> 
> Firm grasp does not mean there is not a slight accent .



The intelligence thing was in reply to Eternal Goob, and I was meaning that being highly intelligent and obviously gifted with languages implies he has no accent. The TAS Bane is dumber than his comic book counterpart (even in his first appearance) and is not hinted to be so gifted.

Bane does not have a "firm grasp"- he is fluent, meaning he speaks like a native. He should be the same with all the other dozen or so languages that he speaks (or most of them). 

There is no rock-solid proof that he speaks with an accent one way or the other; the animated versions of him are no more canon than a fanfic where his accent is Chinese, and thus are irrelevant to the issue. 

To be more accurate, then, both of us are wrong- you said he has an accent, I said he does'nt, but really there is no solid proof one way or the other. I just believe that assuming he has an accent because he grew up in Central America is a bit stereotypical, especially since he possesses a gift for languages, because several people in the real world speak English as a second language without a hint of their native accent.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

Exactly my point , we don't know if he does normally in comics you have one to distinguish yourself and since Bane is unique he could have one . I have no doubt he speaks fluently but I am fairly certain it's still kinda distinguishable .


----------



## kaz (May 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Why is he rubbed down in women's foundation?



I'm pretty sure it's to cover up his tattoos.


----------



## ovanz (May 11, 2012)

Bane's dad = the serpent king or whatever was called, sir edmund.


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2012)

King Snake. 

**


----------



## Amuro (May 11, 2012)

Is the Caribbean part of Central America? my geography is sketchy at best


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Is the Caribbean part of Central America? my geography is sketchy at best



Central America is everything between the USA and South America.

So, yes.


----------



## Psychic (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

KL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises - 140 Million.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2012)

That's a truly epic pic


----------



## Federer (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Amuro (May 11, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Central America is everything between the USA and South America.
> 
> So, yes.



That's cool, we didn't really learn much about that side of the world in geography.


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2012)

Rises isn't going to beat The Avengers. The Dark Knight got $158.4 million in America in its opening weekend. In comparison, The Avengers got $207.4 million. So unless Rises annihilates The Dark Knight's success (which isn't likely seeing as how, let's be honest, The Dark Knight got a considerable boost in publicity thanks to Heath Ledger dying).

I'll still be going to see it, of course.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

I think DKR will probably gross more in the US, World wide Avengers has it beat. But really I don't care how much money these films make, I want Prometheus to be a success.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Rises isn't going to beat The Avengers. The Dark Knight got $158.4 million in America in its opening weekend. In comparison, The Avengers got $207.4 million. So unless Rises annihilates The Dark Knight's success (which isn't likely seeing as how, let's be honest, The Dark Knight got a considerable boost in publicity thanks to Heath Ledger dying).
> 
> I'll still be going to see it, of course.


The Dark Knight actually looked good too.  Let's not overlook that.  The trailers for the Dark Knight were exciting.  The Joker looked like a badass.  A few people bitched about the Maggie G casting decision.  But that was pretty much the only thing people were worried about.

Rises has several question marks.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

I've never seen so many people laugh at a female character being blown to smithereens than in DK.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2012)

New Images:


----------



## Glued (May 11, 2012)

From Itsjustsomerandomguy on Youtube series

Spider-man: My Girlfriend died in my arms
Batman: Do you know how many girlfriends have died in my arms.

I love Itjustsomerandomguy


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2012)

Bane looks so ridiculous


----------



## Grape (May 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> New Images:







Best thing posted in this thread.


----------



## Paptala (May 11, 2012)

i enjoyed the dark knight quite a bit - hope this one rises to that same level.


----------



## Grape (May 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Dark Knight actually looked good too.  Let's not overlook that.  The trailers for the Dark Knight were exciting.  The Joker looked like a badass.  A few people bitched about the Maggie G casting decision.  But that was pretty much the only thing people were worried about.
> 
> Rises has several question marks.




And Avengers has 3D and children to boost sales  

There's no way DKR will break 200 million. I can see it getting 175-185..


----------



## Glued (May 11, 2012)

Not unless they kill Batman


----------



## Federer (May 11, 2012)

OPENING WEEKS	The Avengers	$270,019,373
3-DAY GROSSES	The Avengers	$207,438,708
4-DAY GROSSES	The Avengers	$226,337,707
5-DAY GROSSES	The Avengers	$244,014,897
6-DAY GROSSES	The Avengers	$257,627,807
7-DAY GROSSES	The Avengers	$270,019,373


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Rises isn't going to beat The Avengers. The Dark Knight got $158.4 million in America in its opening weekend. In comparison, The Avengers got $207.4 million. So unless Rises annihilates The Dark Knight's success (which isn't likely seeing as how, let's be honest, The Dark Knight got a considerable boost in publicity thanks to Heath Ledger dying).
> 
> I'll still be going to see it, of course.



The price of cinema tickets has rose by nearly a dollar since 2008. Assuming its roughly the same worldwide (it will obviously be more varied) in todays terms TDK made something closer to $175-$180m (if my unreliable math skills are accurate). 

Hence why so many movie records seem to be broken every year.  

Still less than _The Avengers_ (obviously), but the gap is not as wide. The main thing going against it is _Avengers_ is more family-friendly.

Though I should add, _Transformers : RotF_ also broke at least one of _TDK's_ weekend records, but didn't make as much money.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2012)

Avengers has 800+million already, its only been 2 weeks.


----------



## Psychic (May 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> New Images:
> 
> this guy


Thanks Rukia, I went looking for pics of Batman, got Hasselhof instead. 




Federer said:


> OPENING WEEKS The Avengers $207,438,708


Fixed.


----------



## Immortal (May 11, 2012)

Avengers has 3D ticket prices, Batman only has IMAX. 

nuff said.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2012)

Exactly, Immortal :3

What's going to be the funniest thing ever is when the _Dark Knight Rises_ beats _Avengers_ despite not being in 3D


----------



## Federer (May 11, 2012)

Bart said:


> Exactly, Immortal :3
> 
> What's going to be the funniest thing ever is *if* the _Dark Knight Rises_ beats _Avengers_ despite not being in 3D



Can you see the future, Bart?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

Federer said:


> Can you see the future, Bart?


 
I believe in Barterer .


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2012)

Federer said:


> Can you see the future, Bart?



I see many things :3



Huey Freeman said:


> I believe in Barterer .



^^


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2012)

i think this movie will be good last two were great and i think this one will not disappoint


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2012)

Bart said:


> Exactly, Immortal :3
> 
> What's going to be the funniest thing ever is when the _Dark Knight Rises_ beats _Avengers_ despite not being in 3D



You have a lot of faith in Nolan.

...but it isn't as strong as my faith in Whedon.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> You have a lot of faith in Nolan.
> 
> ...but it isn't as strong as my faith in Whedon.



You shall embrace *The* *Dark* side young jedi *Knight* and *Rise* from the hate a Darth Lord of the Sith .


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You shall embrace *The* *Dark* side young jedi *Knight* and *Rise* from the hate a Darth Lord of the Sith .



*Your* strange way of talking about *Jedi* re*mind*s me. The Dark Knight Rises will only be a *trick*le compared to The Avengers - I'm pretty sure it *won't* come close to the amount of *work* it would have taken to pull something like this off, nor will it equal the film *on* Box Office sales. That's just *me*, though.

:ho


----------



## Immortal (May 11, 2012)

Clever. Both of you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> *Your* strange way of talking about *Jedi* re*mind*s me. The Dark Knight Rises will only be a *trick*le compared to The Avengers - I'm pretty sure it *won't* come close to the amount of *work* it would have taken to pull something like this off, nor will it equal the film *on* Box Office sales. That's just *me*, though.
> 
> :ho



* If* only *you * guys can support both films instead of just *strike* it down, you should be like  *me* and get * down *at the fact, These movies will cause good things for future comic fans, *I shall* agree that Avengers has *become* successful upon release but we need *more powerful* support from comic fans all around the world so that future movies becomes just as successful , which is better *than* fans like me and * you* bickering. *Can* we *possibly* just get along  and just *imagine* both movies are going to do well ....


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2012)

What *do* you mean, I should be impartial? *You* can't really *intend* for me *to* leave Whedon's corner and somehow *continue* to maintain a straight face. *This* would be a terrible way to repay Whedon for all the awesome things he's put *on* TV. Many a day have gone by where Buffy has kept me up *all night*.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2012)

Really people blaming the avengers success on 3D? Their has been many 3D films before it.


People have already went to see avengers 3 or 4 times, Dark Knight was a good film but it lacked replayability . I have the DVD but couldn't bring myself to watch it more than twice more.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2012)

No fun to be had in The Dark Knight.  Watching it is a chore.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> You have a lot of faith in Nolan.
> 
> ...but it isn't as strong as my faith in Whedon.



Indeedy I do :3

Wait a moment ;O Someone has more faith in Whedon than Nolan ... Eeeeeeek ;O Comparing the cinematic genius that is Christopher Nolan to Joss Whedon; I'll need to find my spinning-top, Velocity ;O



Rukia said:


> No fun to be had in The Dark Knight.  Watching it is a chore.



Rukia for someone who views it as a chore _The Dark Knight_ you still post in the thread of it's successor


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2012)

I want to know if Stunna is going to cosplay for The Dark Knight Rises?  Is his Lucius Fox costume prepared?


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I want to know if Stunna is going to cosplay for The Dark Knight Rises?  Is his Lucius Fox costume prepared?



You mustn't be afraid to dream a little bigger, darling.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

Did you cosplay for Jurassic park 3 Rukia ? .


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2012)

What Huey said      ^^


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I want to know if Stunna is going to cosplay for The Dark Knight Rises?  Is his Lucius Fox costume prepared?


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2012)

I'm gonna be Billy Dee Williams if he became Two-Face.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2012)

No, I wanna see your comment Tetra. You've never withdrawn your wrath before.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> No, I wanna see your comment Tetra. You've never withdrawn your wrath before.



It wasn't anything bad, I'm just trying to figure out what the fuck your friend is wearing.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2012)

His attempt at 616 Nick Fury.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

I thought it was Captain America.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2012)

Google didnt tell you it was continuity Nick Fury ?


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I thought it was Captain America.


I thought it was Michael Cera.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I thought it was Michael Cera.



You just fucked my night up.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 12, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Purpose of this post please as its confusing as fuck, what exactly are you schooling me on..........."dad"? Also you haven?t answered my question from a few posts ago, when did edgy equate to dark?



Semantics. Just except that you were wrong. It's not a hard thing to do.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 12, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Semantics. Just except that you were wrong. It's not a hard thing to do.



No because I am not wrong, this is an old argument and I am tired of it but treating Superman more seriously and adding a bit of drama to it does not correspond to dark. Snyder has said that the core of the character still remains in tact. Guess we will see who is right very soon.


----------



## Bart (May 12, 2012)

And moving onto _The Dark Knight Rises_ ...


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2012)

If the dialogue is as terrible as the trailers make it out to be, then it's good they have the horrible Bane voice so we'll be spared most of it.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 12, 2012)

Bart said:


> And moving onto _The Dark Knight Rises_ ...



Yeah can't wait for the movie and to see sexy Anne in that skin tight outfit. Once this film comes out the word epic will be associated with TDKR and Nolan would have broken the curse of the third film.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> If the dialogue is as terrible as the trailers make it out to be, then it's good they have the horrible Bane voice so we'll be spared most of it.



Really I thought the dialogue was ok, it will obviously be better when seen entirely.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> If the dialogue is as terrible as the trailers make it out to be, then it's good they have the horrible Bane voice so we'll be spared most of it.



Bane's voice is pretty understandable and clear.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2012)

He might as well hold a cat and say, "No Batman I expect you to die".


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2012)

Is Batman going to burst out laughing the first time he sees Bane?


----------



## Amuro (May 12, 2012)

I expect him to burst out laughing when he see's Catwoman.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2012)

At least Arkham City Catwoman looked cool.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Is Batman going to burst out laughing the first time he sees Bane?



No because Bane is going to pummel Batman, Bruce won't have any time to laugh.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> At least Arkham City Catwoman looked cool.



She certainly did.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No because Bane is going to pummel Batman, Bruce won't have any time to laugh.



The only way I'll be impressed with Bane is if he strips nude, rubs himself down in a slippery substance, and attempts to let prison guards try to pin him down.


----------



## Amuro (May 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> At least Arkham City Catwoman looked cool.



  exactly my friend


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2012)

Bane looks like a bald Leon Kennedy with a duck face.

Bane won't be hard to beat, just hold his head like Scrappy Doo.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The only way I'll be impressed with Bane is if he strips nude, rubs himself down in a slippery substance, and attempts to let prison guards try to pin him down.



Well, looks like you won't be impressed.


----------



## Whimsy (May 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The only way I'll be impressed with Bane is if he strips nude, rubs himself down in a slippery substance, and attempts to let prison guards try to pin him down.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 12, 2012)

You win for getting the reference.

So unfortunate that Nolan is going to squander the talent of that man.


----------



## Bart (May 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> If the dialogue is as terrible as the trailers make it out to be, then it's good they have the horrible Bane voice so we'll be spared most of it.



Seriously what on earth people would have thought when first hearing Vader in ANH I do not know ... ;O



Tempproxy said:


> Yeah can't wait for the movie and to see sexy Anne in that skin tight outfit. Once this film comes out the word epic will be associated with TDKR and Nolan would have broken the curse of the third film.



Okaaaaay lol ;O & well originally it was meant to end with The Dark Knight so there's obviously a reason he's coming back and I doubt he would if the script hadn't surpassed its predecessors.



Eternal Goob said:


> Bane's voice is pretty understandable and clear.



This ^^



TetraVaal said:


> You win for getting the reference.
> 
> So unfortunate that Nolan is going to squander the talent of that man.



Saying that's also suggesting that Hardy would be would be prone to being squandered in the first place so that's sort of slighting him ;O


----------



## Whimsy (May 13, 2012)

YOU FUCKIN' WOT?!

Vader's voice was cool and sinister. And comprehensible.

Bane's....isn't, it just sounds a bit lame.

Also, has anyone come across any buzz for this movie at all IRL? I certainly haven't. I remember much more buzz for TDK, and a decent amount for Avengers.


----------



## TSC (May 13, 2012)

One thing I don't get about Nolan's Catwoman is that he claim for his films on realism and such but if you ask me, this Catwoman is much more realism than the one we have for the film:

*Spoiler*: __ 








The boots are more functional type and the head gear is more spy-ish/burglar-ish with touch of cat theme, while TDKR one look more like upgrade version of the Adam west series one- a Halloween cat costume


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2012)

I got to agree with that, I wanted something like the New 52 look.


----------



## Whimsy (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, the catwoman costume is pretty shit


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2012)

Okay the Avengers has passed 1 billion 

The funny thing is that it takes 6 heroes to do that compared to 1; but nevertheless, it'll be amusing when a non-3D film disassembles _(see what I did there)_ the Avengers on the 20th of July :WOW


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> The funny thing is that it takes 6 heroes to do that compared to 1; but nevertheless, it'll be amusing when a non-3D film disassembles (see what I did there) the Avengers.



I see what you did.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2012)

He saw what I did there ^^


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Well, DKR will certainly need to step up its advertising if it wants to do that.


----------



## Federer (May 13, 2012)

Bart said:


> Okay the Avengers has passed 1 billion
> 
> The funny thing is that it takes 6 heroes to do that compared to 1; but nevertheless, it'll be amusing when a non-3D film disassembles _(see what I did there)_ the Avengers on the 20th of July :WOW



It's a fair fight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2012)

The  Nolanites Haters dislikers will be here soon.  .


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, DKR will certainly need to step up its advertising if it wants to do that.



Definitely Goob, ^^

And now's the time to use it; but there's so much the _DKR_ has in it's advantage, from many probably not knowing the Joker's not going to be in it _(funny I know)_ to the _Man of Steel_ trailer being attached to it.



Federer said:


> It's a fair fight.



Exactly :3


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Federer said:


> It's a fair fight.



Yes, it certainly is.  The Dark Knight Rises is the sequel to a very popular movie.


----------



## Federer (May 13, 2012)

Batman has no friends, ergo it doesn't matter whether it's 6 vs 1.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, it certainly is.  The Dark Knight Rises is the sequel to a very popular movie.



Indeedy :3



Federer said:


> Batman has no friends, ergo it doesn't matter whether it's 6 vs 1.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2012)

That is Batman best friends Supes, Flash, Wondy and Martian Manhunter can all solo the Avengers .


----------



## Federer (May 13, 2012)

Superman ain't soloing shit, the others don't even have movies.

Batman is DC's trumph card.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2012)

Federer said:


> Superman ain't soloing shit, the others don't even have movies.
> 
> Batman is DC's trumph card.



Batman junior savings solos if you want to talk about income .


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2012)

Federer, quality over quantity


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Federer said:


> Batman has no friends, ergo it doesn't matter whether it's 6 vs 1.



Superman is an awesome friend for Batman.


----------



## Federer (May 13, 2012)

Bart said:


> Federer, quality over quantity



I agree, Avengers > DC.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2012)

Federer said:


> I agree, Avengers > DC.



Yep Thank you M Bay without your stencil Avengers would not have been possible .


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2012)

Federer said:


> I agree, Avengers > DC.



Elektra, The Fantastic Four films, X3 and Spidey 3 ...

Hence DC has quality over quantity :WOW



Huey Freeman said:


> Yep Thank you M Bay without your stencil Avengers would not have been possible .



Ooooooooo


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2012)

Federer said:


> I agree, Avengers > DC.



imo i think batman alone > then all the Marvel movies so far


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2012)

*Ra's al Ghul:* _If you make yourself more than just a man, if you devote yourself to an ideal... you become something else entirely. A Superman, Mr. Kent, a Superman!_


----------



## アストロ (May 13, 2012)

^: I actually hope with the new Superman reboot coming up he has some form of a mentor. I would like him to discover his powers gradually, but him training himself on his own seems a little i don't know... Perhaps his father training him or he traces his steps back to his roots and recalls what someone told him...


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> ^: I actually hope with the new Superman reboot coming up he has some form of a mentor. I would like him to discover his powers gradually, but him training himself on his own seems a little i don't know... Perhaps his father training him or he traces his steps back to his roots and recalls what someone told him...



Well I'd like to think that Zod would sort of mirror Ra's in a way, but merely as an obstacle and a philosopher; and I think it's sort of been suggested that even when Clark becomes Superman he hasn't discovered all of his abilities (I won't say any more).


----------



## Whimsy (May 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yep Thank you M Bay without your stencil Avengers would not have been possible .



TDK is basically a Michael Mann film with Batman in it


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> TDK is basically a Michael Mann film with Batman in it



The entire time I was watching it, I was waiting for Val Kilmer and Robert DeNiro to show up.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2012)

Batman has some friends.  Zatanna.


----------



## TSC (May 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The entire time I was watching it, I was waiting for Val Kilmer and Robert DeNiro to show up.



And Val Kilmer was Batman before 



Rukia said:


> Batman has some friends.  *Zatanna*.



Who is sexy and FINE as hell.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 14, 2012)

ok, um, this has probably been discussed before, but i don't pay much attention to this thread as opposed to the neighbour one 


from imdb @ DKR


> Liam Neeson 	... 	Ra's Al Ghul


Ra's ? They mean in flashbacks, right ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ok, um, this has probably been discussed before, but i don't pay much attention to this thread as opposed to the neighbour one
> 
> 
> from imdb @ DKR
> Ra's ? They mean in flashbacks, right ?



Probably...the Lazarus pits and Ra's coming back from the dead, wouldn't really fit with Nolan's world


----------



## Bart (May 14, 2012)

The Fire Rises ...


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2012)

The lazarus pit would be too interesting for a Nolan movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2012)

People coming back from the dead is just like time travel ,things you dont want to see on the big screen when it comes to comics.


----------



## Bart (May 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The lazarus pit would be too interesting for a Nolan movie.





Huey Freeman said:


> People coming back from the dead is just like time travel ,things you dont want to see on the big screen when it comes to comics.


----------



## masamune1 (May 15, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> People coming back from the dead is just like time travel ,things you dont want to see on the big screen when it comes to comics.



Yeah...I wouldn't really mind seeing either of those.

Besides, while Lazurus Pits _can_ bring someone back from the dead, they are usually used just to rejuvenate.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah...I wouldn't really mind seeing either of those.
> 
> Besides, while Lazurus Pits _can_ bring someone back from the dead, they are usually used just to rejuvenate.



Yeah but Raz is dead since BB .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 15, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> People coming back from the dead is just like time travel ,things you dont want to see on the big screen when it comes to comics.



Screw that, if it's done well and believably (rare with resurrections but can happen) who cares?

And I want my Booster Gold movie.


----------



## masamune1 (May 15, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yeah but Raz is dead since BB .



Yeah but lets think ahead of the Nolan films and start looking forward to the next batch.

Directed by a talented newcomer called masamune1.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Screw that, if it's done well and believably (rare with resurrections but can happen) who cares?
> 
> And I want my Booster Gold movie.



Noooo, that would lead to parallel earths , they will ruin it all  .



masamune1 said:


> Yeah but lets think ahead of the Nolan films and start looking forward to the next batch.
> 
> Directed by a talented newcomer called masamune1.



As long as you make Harley QUin, Poison Ivy and Huntress all sexy ass Ladies with very seductive and revealing costumes .


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2012)

Summer Glau as Huntress.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Screw that, if it's done well and believably (rare with resurrections but can happen) who cares?
> 
> And I want my Booster Gold movie.



We're getting a Booster Gold TV show instead...on SyFy


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Summer Glau as Huntress.



I support this.


----------



## Bart (May 15, 2012)

More to the question, can _Summer Glau_ act?


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2012)

So Batman will probably die in this movie.  I think that opens the door to introduce other elements of Gotham.  Birds of Prey movie please.  I have been very patient.


----------



## アストロ (May 15, 2012)

or end up in a wheel chair.


----------



## Bart (May 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So Batman will probably die in this movie.  I think that opens the door to introduce other elements of Gotham.  Birds of Prey movie please.  I have been very patient.



This is Nolan we're talking about; makes no sense whatsoever if people can guess the ending, and Bruce dying is so predictable from the posters (which is obviously what Nolan exactly wants) - and given what was stated in _Batman Begins_ the symbol of Batman cannot die.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Summer Glau as Huntress.



Her performance would be stilted.


----------



## ovanz (May 15, 2012)

Batman won't die but retire by back break.

edit:

it was only news for me then lol.


----------



## アストロ (May 15, 2012)

^that was third trailer sir :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2012)

Bart said:


> More to the question, can _Summer Glau_ act?



Dont know but the Indies think so.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Who cares if she can act or not, she's hot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Who cares if she can act or not, she's hot.



If you had guy street cred still, I would understand your point but you are confusing me now .


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

My guy street cred is an ocean without shores.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Batman needs to get a pet bat that hides in a secret compartment of his cape.


----------



## Bart (May 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Dont know but the Indies think so.



 



Eternal Goob said:


> Who cares if she can act or not, she's hot.



That's the thinking of the casting used in the _Avengers_ and post _X-Men_ films :WOW


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2012)

Bart said:


> *That's the thinking of the casting used in the Avengers and post X-Men films :WOW*



How you think you can get away with that plot and dialogue. .


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Bart said:


> That's the thinking of the casting used in the _Avengers_ and post _X-Men_ films :WOW



It worked out rather well for the Avengers.


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2012)

Bart for someone who hates people being jelly, you are awfully Jelly about The Avengers.


----------



## Whimsy (May 16, 2012)

He really is

It's hilarious


----------



## Federer (May 16, 2012)

They fear the Avengers and they should be.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Why should one fear the Avengers?


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2012)

They have a Hulk.


----------



## Federer (May 16, 2012)

Indeed, the Hulk. 

And TDKR has only part 1? What's the matter, no more bitchin about Bane's mask or horseface Hathaway?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2012)

Funny how you mention fearing the Avengers when you guys stalk this thread with a passion .  One shall fall and one shall *RISE.*


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Vault said:


> They have a Hulk.



The Hulk can be dealt with.


----------



## masamune1 (May 16, 2012)

Federer said:


> Indeed, the Hulk.
> 
> And TDKR has only part 1? What's the matter, no more bitchin about Bane's mask or horseface Hathaway?



The first thread was called _Batman 3_; I made _The Dark Knight Rises_ as a replacement before it reached its limit. So this is really Part 2.

The stuff about Bane and the horseface stuff all started on the _Batman 3_ thread.

I would not be surprised- and I'm not being hyperbolic; I would _not_ be surprised- if the Bane and horseface stuff from all three threads put together is enough to reach 100 pages on its own.


----------



## Federer (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The Hulk can be dealt with.



The Chitauri and Loki disagree.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

They don't know how to deal with the Hulk.


----------



## Whimsy (May 16, 2012)

Hulk would bum batman to death


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The Hulk can be dealt with.





Eternal Goob said:


> They don't know how to deal with the Hulk.



Geez make up your mind.  You really must be a girl.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

I'm just saying that while the Hulk can be dealt with the Avengers just didn't know how to do so.  Don't preclude someone else doing knowing how to do it.


----------



## Glued (May 16, 2012)

Even if they do make a Justice League movie, DC will never have a Hulk.

Justice League is a bunch of supermodels saving the world. They don't have a Beast, a Thing, or a Hulk.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2012)

Batman knocked out the Spectre what the fuck you expect the Hulk to do .


----------



## Federer (May 17, 2012)

They can turn Solomon Grundy into a good guy.


----------



## Nightblade (May 17, 2012)

Batman
Wonder Woman
Bizarro Superman
Wally West
Hal Jordan
MM
and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who talks to fishes

there's your Justice League line up.


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Bruce Wayne in a wheel chair - or fatally injured / crippled. That would make an epic ending.


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2012)

That ending will fucking suck.


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Perhaps only due to the fact it's the end of the trilogy... 
But let's establish something here. In the previous film the villain won. It was a tragedy and manifestation of evil at it's best. So Bruce / Batman needs to somehow redeem himself in order to prove to viewers and fans alike he's no a superhero who accepts less than perfect in his act of justice and vigilance. So I'm assuming in order for him to earn that title of being the bad ass superhero we all know he will face an adversity and challenge that will leave him practically burned out at the end of the film. The people will feel indebted, know his identity and realize he was doing it for the better cause. Disregarding his own needs and desires aside, and put the safety of the people first. My friend first suggested the idea - but seriously I thought it was ridiculous. Leaving him crippled or in a wheelchair will make him look like wimp. But then he shed a little light saying this way of redeeming the previous film and making him look like a badass by making the sacrifices he needs to make as a Wayne and the Dark Crusader. Booyahhh~


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2012)

Bruce Wayne doesn't need a big sacrifice to be a badass. He punks the villains and walks away like a boss. He doesn't need to redeem anything as he doesn't need anyone's approval as long as he knows what his doing at the end of the day is the right thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Batman does not die, he just travels through time .


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2012)

Huey shocking i know, but i agree with you. Batman doesn't die. He just doesn't do dying :ho Fuck being crippled too


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Huey shocking i know, but i agree with you. Batman doesn't die. He just doesn't do dying :ho Fuck being crippled too



Crime needs an advantage somehow .


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2012)

Batman, giving crime an advantage since 1939.


----------



## Glued (May 17, 2012)

Those manipulative bastards.


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

that again, didn't Nolan already establish it's not intended.


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2012)

Anyone heard of the hidden image in the last trailer? ;O


----------



## Immortal (May 17, 2012)

Not sure if serious or not Bart lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Not sure if serious or not Bart lol


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

I didn't even notice this.


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Not sure if serious or not Bart lol




I'm being serious :3

Wait ... hold on a sec, when am I ever not serious? 

It's at 1.26 of the third trailer but you have to pause it so fast haha; tell me if you see it :WOW


----------



## Glued (May 17, 2012)

Thats just a commercial imagine there might be hundreds of Superman symbols hidden in this movie.

Like Waldo in a where is waldo book.


----------



## masamune1 (May 18, 2012)

How would everyone feel about watching a Batman movie that doesn't have Bruce Wayne in it? Or where Wayne is at best a supporting character, or even just makes a handful of appearances?

Like, the main character is Jim Gordon or someone else, or it is an ensemble cast. _Batman_ shows up often enough, but the story never makes it clear that he is Bruce Wayne, 'cept maybe in a "twist" ending. And he goes out of his way to make it look like he couldn't _possibly_  be Bruce Wayne, like hiring actors to pose as his Wayne-double (or getting Alfred to do it) and other tricks.

Point is, a film that's more about the city and less about Batman, except how he is part of said city. Then gradually focusing a bit more on him as the series progresses, without losing the idea that even if he is the main character, he isn't what the story is about.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> How would everyone feel about watching a Batman movie that doesn't have Bruce Wayne in it?


This is basically what I think they should do in the next Hulk movie.  Bruce begins to accept his Hulk persona.  Hulk is on screen for the bulk of the movie.

(I typed this message after watching an Earth's Mightiest Heroes episode.)


----------



## Amuro (May 18, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> How would everyone feel about watching a Batman movie that doesn't have Bruce Wayne in it? Or where Wayne is at best a supporting character, or even just makes a handful of appearances?
> 
> Like, the main character is Jim Gordon or someone else, or it is an ensemble cast. _Batman_ shows up often enough, but the story never makes it clear that he is Bruce Wayne, 'cept maybe in a "twist" ending. And he goes out of his way to make it look like he couldn't _possibly_  be Bruce Wayne, like hiring actors to pose as his Wayne-double (or getting Alfred to do it) and other tricks.
> 
> Point is, a film that's more about the city and less about Batman, except how he is part of said city. Then gradually focusing a bit more on him as the series progresses, without losing the idea that even if he is the main character, he isn't what the story is about.



I'd much rather watch something like Gotham Central than another Batman centric film.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 18, 2012)

Bane's voice reminds me of Strange from Arkham City.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I'd much rather watch something like Gotham Central than another Batman centric film.


I agree.

I think Gotham is bigger than Batman.


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2012)

The court of Owls can attest to that.


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2012)

Those tie ins suck yo


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2012)

I wish this was some fans half ass attempt at making a poster but this is genuine :rofl

How horrendous.


----------



## Nightblade (May 19, 2012)

indeed. all I see is nothing.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> I wish this was some fans half ass attempt at making a poster but this is genuine :rofl
> 
> How horrendous.



The background is awesome though.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

No reward on that poster?  That's lame.


----------



## アストロ (May 19, 2012)

That looks pretty good but very uninformative.


----------



## Nightblade (May 19, 2012)

no reward. not giving a fuck, GPD.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

There's one for Hathaway:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2012)

You'd think Hathaway would do a western instead of a crime drama film.


----------



## アストロ (May 19, 2012)

Wasn't it Nolan who chose her? That's what I'm more surprised of.


----------



## masamune1 (May 19, 2012)

Okay, this was an issue in the last movie too...but who the hell are these "six deaths" Batman is supposed to be responsible for?

I mean I'm assuming that its the 5 Harvey killed- that fat cop, Maroni's bodyguard, Maroni, Maroni's driver, Ramirez- and Harvey himself. 

Except...Ramirez isn't dead. I would say that Gordon can be forgiven for not knowing that at the end of the last movie (if you gloss over the question of how he knew about _any_ of them in the first place- I'll accept that, ambiguous as it was in the film itself- the rest of them did indeed die), but you'd think they'd have cleared that up by the time they started putting posters up. 

Is Ramirez in hiding or something? Or did some helpful chap kill her and Batman's story look better because of it? Did she crack her skull when Dent punched her and die anyway?

Confusing. Just plain confusing.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

Wait Harvey is dead? I thought he was still alive.


----------



## Federer (May 19, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Ennoea wants to be like Rukia.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2012)

Hahaha             ^^


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

I'm being serious, wasn't his eye moving around.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2012)

no he's dead.



Eternal Goob said:


> Ennoea wants to be like Rukia.



The majority of the theater are trying to knockoff the original.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> You'd think Hathaway would do a western instead of a crime drama film.



As CMX is not present, I will do my duty and act as a proxy for him to the say the following:

Would she be tied up outside the bar and given a scrub down after the hero rides into town looking the criminals he is after?


----------



## masamune1 (May 19, 2012)

Nolan said several times that Harvey was dead. His wife (who co-produced the movie) said it was meant to be ambiguous, but enough details have come out to comfirm he was done with. If Heath Ledger was still alive, they might have done a different story and Dent might really be alive, but thats a story for another time.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2012)

Ennoea wins this one.  Pretty sure he is still alive.  Just saw him in the Battle of Los Angeles.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

Rukia I wonder how Nolan will show his face after this film.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2012)

People will make excuses for him.  "The studio took over control of the project.  The studio forced him to cast Hathaway.  Goyer screwed up not him."  That sort of nonsense.


----------



## Bart (May 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Rukia I wonder how Nolan will show his face after this film.







Rukia said:


> People will make excuses for him.  "The studio took over control of the project.  The studio forced him to cast Hathaway.  Goyer screwed up not him."  That sort of nonsense.



You do know that the studios forced Holmes on him in Batman Begins? Because he didn't have as much control compared to TDK; seriously Hathway was really amazing in the last trailer ;O


----------



## Arya Stark (May 22, 2012)

It's too early to jump on guns about Hathaway


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It's too early to jump on guns about Hathaway



Nope, we can jump the guns on her with the first trailer featuring her.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)

Just like people will make excuses for the Marvel films since that they broke so many records in  earnings prepare your self for tons of executive control.


----------



## Federer (May 22, 2012)

I'm prepared. 

My body is ready.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


>


I don't get it


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Arya Stark (May 22, 2012)

^  I love both series don't get me wrong 



Fluttershy said:


> I don't get it



How I met your mother?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (May 22, 2012)

I will laugh so fucking hard if it's Batman.

Do you know how many fanboys will lose their shit?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)

I thought you collected many Batman comic books and mechandise Tetra, how do you always say it? Oh yeah, pot meet kettle .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ahahahahaha.



Robin seems like the most logical choice.

Dick Grayson... you can just call him DICK GAYSON.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

So is TDKR expected to beat the Avengers in box office?


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

It's gonna be Wonderwoman, talk about butching it up


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)

It is going to be Wonder Woman, that is the only Iconic character they can afford to butcher if they fuck with the obvious choices like Batman/Superman DC sales will plummet. 

Could be Wally but I doubt they would fuck with that fan base either.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> So is TDKR expected to beat the Avengers in box office?



No one can say for certain.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

lololololol, TDKR beating Avengers? That's hilarious.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 22, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I will laugh so fucking hard if it's Batman.
> 
> Do you know how many fanboys will lose their shit?



Except it going to be a character not introduced yet in the new continuity so it's not Bruce...especially when Bruce has already banged four women since the reboot started


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 22, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> It is going to be Wonder Woman, that is the only Iconic character they can afford to butcher if they fuck with the obvious choices like Batman/Superman DC sales will plummet.
> 
> Could be Wally but I doubt they would fuck with that fan base either.



It's going to be Vibe...mark my words...they said established (and not iconic) for a reason...


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's going to be Vibe...mark my words...they said established (and not iconic) for a reason...



Man another Hispanic brother gets hit .


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

You're too far north to be considered a legit brownie Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> You're too far north to be considered a legit brownie Huey.



 The ladies seem to disagree .


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

All them Paki ladies? :-D


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> All them Paki ladies? :-D



All them American ladies !


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Bahaahahahahaaahahaha.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Except it going to be a character not introduced yet in the new continuity so it's not Bruce...especially when Bruce has already banged four women since the reboot started


Which four?  I know he has had some sexual encounters with Catwoman recently.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen, Rukia.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Kyuubi hath proclaimed it!!


----------



## TSC (May 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Which four?  I know he has had some sexual encounters with Catwoman recently.



Talia al ghul is probably one. They do have Damion together.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

^ Valid point IIRC:IMHO.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Which four?  I know he has had some sexual encounters with Catwoman recently.



misremembered. it's 3 actually. Catwoman...some girl in Batman and a secretary in either detective comics or The Dark Knight.

Regardless it's not going to any of the big 3...if it's not Vibe...it will be somebody from Earth 2 as they're completely reinventing everybody over there.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Fuck Catwoman, she's lame.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Fuck Catwoman, she's lame.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

I'm still not convinced!


----------



## Nightblade (May 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Fuck Catwoman, she's lame.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)

Which movie is that from again?

Edit: nvm Year one.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Fucking adbots, deal with these cunts...mods.


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2012)

The _Dictator_ has ended the _Avengers_ in the UK box office 

Any bets that _The Dark Knight_ will decimate the Avengers?


----------



## Federer (May 23, 2012)

Bart said:


> The _Dictator_ has ended the _Avengers_ in the UK box office
> 
> Any bets that _The Dark Knight_ will decimate the Avengers?



That just shows how poor the taste of the Brits are. 


Don't shoot me.


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2012)

Federer said:


> That just shows how poor the taste of the Brits are.
> 
> 
> Don't shoot me.



 

No I won't shoot you, your punishment must be more severe _(see what I did there)_ ;D


----------



## Federer (May 23, 2012)

Bart said:


> No I won't shoot you, your punishment must be more severe _(see what I did there)_ ;D



To be fair the Avengers is out for a while, it's just a matter of time till another movie grosses more than the Avengers in a week.


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2012)

Federer said:


> To be fair the Avengers is out for a while, it's just a matter of time till another movie grosses more than the Avengers in a week.



Hmm well yeah :3


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Federer said:


> To be fair the Avengers is out for a while, it's just a matter of time till another movie grosses more than the Avengers in a week.



Inflation included?


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOR7bE5AdTQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imE3EaitaHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2012)

Looks terrible.


----------



## Pseudo (May 24, 2012)

These TV Spots are doing a better job, promoting the film than the trailer. I'm excited.


----------



## T.D.A (May 24, 2012)

Christian Bale


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Incoming doubters ...


----------



## Nightblade (May 24, 2012)

Aventador.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOR7bE5AdTQ[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imE3EaitaHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2012)

> We have a Nolan.


(c)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Horseface driving the Batmobile.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 24, 2012)

While they're better than the trailers, they still fail to hype the movie properly.


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2012)

Horseface brought a date for the premiere of the movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Damn she can't do better than that ugly dude?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

You're to hard on yourself CMX .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You're to hard on yourself CMX .



If that were me I'd have her horsey ass bent over with a bag over her head.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2012)

*Potential HUGE SPOILERS about who dies from the Dark Knight Rises novel - is it true? ;O*

*Spoiler*: __ 



- ALFRED DIES. 
- GORDON DIES. 
- MAYOR OF GOTHAM DIES. 
- BANE DIES. 
- BANE knows who BATMAN is because of LEAGUE OF SHADOWS. Rumors spread around Gotham about Batman's identity. It's rather hilarious.
 - BATMAN is broken by BANE, but is spared because (yep, get ready to get angry you fanboys) BANE WANTS BATMAN TO JOIN HIM.
 - SELINA KYLE betrays BANE after falling in love with WAYNE. She too, lost her parents when she was young.
 - Gotham comes to an end. Literally. 
- Tate is Talia, and Bane's "wife". CATWOMAN kills her. 
- Lucius isn't killed. Bane respects him too much to kill him. To quote Bane, "You gave Batman his wings."
 - Yes, Gotham is technically destroyed by Bane as its citizens turn against each other. LOS infiltrates its way into the highest positions of authority, and ensure Gotham's "




*Amazing new posters*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Now wee see if the possible massive media blitz will build the hype.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

So many posters. So little Photoshop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Quality posters.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2012)

Oh god, Crazy ;O


----------



## アストロ (May 24, 2012)

I get the horse, but why the crab?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> I get the horse, but why the crab?


headcrab on Bane's face


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Should have been a facehugger.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

I wanted something different this time.


----------



## Doom85 (May 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Potential HUGE SPOILERS about who dies from the Dark Knight Rises novel - is it true? ;O*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



A few stuff has been leaked due to set photos and such. One of these is accurate but I won't say which one. However, the rest is probably fake (not that some might not end up happening, but the source itself is just guessing) since one bit leaked from the set spoiled something fairly big and it's not mentioned in that list. So I'd say take this info with a large grain of salt.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Taking those spoilers with 2 spoonful of raisins .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

I like raisins.

Raisin Bran!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like raisins.
> 
> Raisin Bran!



In your case wouldn't it be prunes ?


----------



## アストロ (May 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Potential HUGE SPOILERS about who dies from the Dark Knight Rises novel - is it true? ;O*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



... So it is true. Talia is in this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> In your case wouldn't it be prunes ?



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wanted something different this time.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ... So it is true. Talia is in this movie.


>information in spoiler tags
>discusses spoiler tagged info outside of tags

son, I am disappoint.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2012)

.


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> >information in spoiler tags
> >discusses spoiler tagged info outside of tags
> 
> son, I am disappoint.



>using greentexting
>scold someone about spoiling while using it


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2012)

Lupin edit that post ...


----------



## ZenGamr (May 24, 2012)

Catwoman's head seems so big compared to her body in that poster.


----------



## Federer (May 24, 2012)

Watching the Dark Knight, it's on tv.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like raisins.
> 
> Raisin Bran!



Confirmed for old fuck.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



.




Batman dies


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Good, then we wouldn't have to deal with these bad Nolan movies.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2012)

I don't believe you.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

I don't believe you either! Yer so false!


----------



## アストロ (May 24, 2012)

Nice banners... 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

They look like random screens taken and slapped together.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2012)

I like each except for the one with Catwoman. They're so lazy with these things; they clearly took her from that one other image.


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

I like how Bane is like "LOOK AT ALL THE FUCK I GIVE!"


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2012)

TSC said:


> I like how Bane is like "LOOK AT ALL THE FUCK I GIVE!"


I like how it's identical to one we saw during the Deathly Hallows Part 2 promotion.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I like how it's identical to one we saw during the Deathly Hallows Part 2 promotion.



I like how everything about this movie looks like shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Now the thread come full swing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2012)

So bane broke everyone out of prison?

Thats the big plan?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

The TV spots are horrible.

Why does Nolan suck so hard when it comes to attempting humor?


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2012)

The humor seems so forced.  This just looks appallingly bad so far.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The humor seems so forced.  This just looks appallingly bad so far.



MY WIFE??!?!?! DURR DURR!!

I dislike Nolan. I really do. The guy is such a fucking hack and he's become over-glorified by idiots who pander to his equally idiotic filmmaking.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2012)

Warner Bros is desperate.  So desperate in fact that they sought help from the Avengers.  They made it known weeks in advance that they were going to attach a trailer to that movie.  It was pretty shrewd.  It was pretty unusual.  Studios don't seek help from other studios all that frequently.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Warner Bros is desperate.  So desperate in fact that they sought help from the Avengers.  They made it known weeks in advance that they were going to attach a trailer to that movie.  It was pretty shrewd.  It was pretty unusual.  Studios don't seek help from other studios all that frequently.



You mark my words, the only good thing about seeing 'The Dark Knight Rises' in theatres will be for the teaser of 'Pacific Rim.'

This movie just looks so devoid of any type of creativity. Anne Hathaway's casting of Selina Kyle was a major botch job.

Nolan is an idiot. He really is. The sooner his weak ass trilogy concludes, the sooner we can get back to find a better director to hopefully reboot this series the proper way.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Nolan can only do seriousness.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nolan can only do seriousness.



But he sucks at that, too.

He ain't fooling anyone with his pseudo-philosophical bullshit, especially when it's so exposition heavy in the first place.

Fucking can't stand the guy as a filmmaker.


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I like how everything about this movie looks like shit.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2012)

At least we are getting the Dark Knight Returns animated.


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> At least we are getting the Dark Knight Returns animated.



Wait WAT?!


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> At least we are getting the Dark Knight Returns animated.



Hopefully it's as good as 'The Red Hood' and 'Year One.'


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

I just want to see the MoS trailer.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Why? That movie is gonna suck, too.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2012)

TSC said:


> Wait WAT?!


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Peter Weller?! Fuck the FUCK yeah.

This is already better than Nolan's hackery.

*EDIT:* Oh, and female Robin > Dick Gayson.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2012)

Hopefully Long Halloween is next.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Why? That movie is gonna suck, too.



Until I see a trailer I shall have hope.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2012)

Gotta admit, the leather is growing on me, that mask...not so much.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

The leather is decent I suppose.


----------



## Nightblade (May 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully Long Halloween is next.


or something other than Batman, Batman, Batman, Superman, Batman, Batman, JL, Batman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Flash is next 2 years I believe


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

The freakin' mask and "ears" look completely horrid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

Agreed should have went with this look


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2012)

I don't get what's so out of place about a cat mask.

You have a guy dressing up as a bat.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

It just looks increasingly awkward on Hathaway. I'm all for a cat-mask, but it has to look GOOD.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 25, 2012)

I like her mask. It makes her look like a proud stallion.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Oh CMX Tetra, you so silly.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

CMX will infect everyone with his hatred.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

He doesnt need to infect half the people in this thread.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

His hatred is strong, it is hard not to. I will continue to think Hathaway is one smexy woman tho!


----------



## TSC (May 25, 2012)

Is this coming out after the Superman and the Elites?


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Considering this is the first we're hearing about it (and after we've already known about Supes and the E-leets) I think it's a safe bet that it is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

Shaddup, Major !


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2012)

I'm ok with mask and ears, not so ok with Hatahway wearing them.


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten, watched the trailer, right? 

Hathaway's an amazing addition and clearly she wouldn't have been chosen by Nolan in the first place if he hadn't impressed him, and clearly she did ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2012)

I can imagine the ways she impressed him 

Seriously though, she's miscasted. Any way you look at it.
She's not a bad actress, but she has nothing to do in this movie in that role.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I just want to see the MoS trailer.


yeah same

I'll probably like TDKR, especialy since IIRC it isn't 3D


but now that Avengers have come & gone, MoS is my next big target




the mask isn't so hot


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I can imagine the ways she impressed him
> 
> Seriously though, she's miscasted. Any way you look at it.
> She's not a bad actress, but she has nothing to do in this movie in that role.



She wasn't miscasted 

Katie Holmes was definitely miscasted, given that the studio pretty much forced her upon Nolan because they wanted her to be the next Angelina Jolie, and we all know how that turned out.

She's obviously not a bad actress; how do you know she doesn't, have you read the script or seen the film?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2012)

Bart said:


> She's obviously not a bad actress; how do you know she doesn't, have you read the script or seen the film?


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

^ The mask still looks like shit on her. (Or rather, looks lazily done.)


----------



## blackbird (May 25, 2012)

I agree with Hati. Even Halle Berry has more feline flair than Hathaway. 

She'd be better off in a minor role as Bruce Wayne's rich timid girlfriend, waltzing around Wayne Manor in designer clothing, being worried.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2012)

The TV Spot basically confirms that Bane's voice is shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plBAaXimwQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

The guy who plays Bane also played Bronson, freakin' insane!


----------



## Bluebeard (May 25, 2012)

The TV Spot confirms that Bane is awesome.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm ok with mask and ears, not so ok with Hatahway wearing them.


I agree with this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

I am getting my hot cup of haterade early today .


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2012)

blackbird said:


> I agree with Hati. Even Halle Berry has more feline flair than Hathaway.
> 
> She'd be better off in a minor role as Bruce Wayne's rich timid girlfriend, waltzing around Wayne Manor in designer clothing, being worried.



Yeah ... that's why you're not a screenwriter ... 



Lex Luthor said:


> The TV Spot confirms that Bane is awesome.



Exactly :3


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Haterade is the only ade.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

After hearing some co workers talk about this movie , I don't want to see it again.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

You've seen it before? lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

No they are describing the trailer like they're playing pictionary .


----------



## blackbird (May 25, 2012)

Bart said:


> Yeah ... that's why you're not a screenwriter ...



Not yet, at least. I may have left a little something on Billy Baldwin's pillow... 

The problem is that Anne Hathaway has no spark, no fire or affinity for villainy. Just as Julia Roberts playing the Queen in a recent Snow White adaptation, she simply doesn't have the face for it, which is why she continues to be cast in princess/queen/bride/Cinderella/pretty-face-next-door roles.

She may be beautiful, which made several flat performances, including those in Get Smart, The Devil Wears Prada and The Academy Awards, that much easier to get through, but she lacks Catwoman's most important characteristic: Sex appeal. /rant


----------



## Ice Cream (May 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The TV Spot basically confirms that Bane's voice is shit.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plBAaXimwQE[/YOUTUBE]



His voice was more clear in the 3rd trailer.

Hope there isn't going to be parts in the movie where you can't understand what he's saying. :/


----------



## TetraVaal (May 25, 2012)

WHEN I'M IN GOTHAM'S ASSES... YOU HAVE MY PERMISSION TO DIVE.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2012)

Your punishment must be more sincere.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

Gotham this is your  Translation .


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2012)

Im probably going to buy a ticket, watch the MoS teaser then gtfo.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Vault, that might be the best thing to do.  :byakuya


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

Why waste money it'll be on YouTube the day after .


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

But it won't look as good as it would on the big screen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

That still won't make it look good .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2012)

Spending money just to see a Superman Symbol for a few seconds?

Pass

I'm seeing the movie but never for a mere teaser


----------



## Darc (May 25, 2012)

The trailer for this movie gives me chills, its going to be amazing (:


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2012)

I'm not seeing the movie unless the marketing team impresses me.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Darc, I hope it is.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> WHEN I'M IN GOTHAM'S ASSES... YOU HAVE MY PERMISSION TO DIVE.



WHEN IM SUCKLING GOTHAMS TEET....YOU HAVE MY PERMISSION TO LACTATE!


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm not seeing the movie unless the marketing team impresses me.


Yes you are.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Yes you are.



Rukia doesn't strike me at the type that would lie about that.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2012)

Rukia doesn't strike me as the type to pass up on a chance to further ridicule the movie.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Yes you are.



He really might not see it.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He really might not see it.



That's what I'm sayin'!!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2012)

This movie lacks but 1 thing.

Bat nipples.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

They were phased out due to fanboys going apeshit over them. (I'm guessing they were fed formula.)


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

I don't want to see Bat nipples, Hati.


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2012)

I'm detecting so many trolls; soo overwhelming


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Everyone wants to see Bat Nipples.

Oh wait..

How about Cat Nipples? :dathathaway


----------



## Darc (May 25, 2012)

Reading back there sure is a lot of negative feedback, catwomen is fuckable, all that matters when she's in leather, I think the film is looking great like the past 2.


----------



## Federer (May 25, 2012)

Joel Schumacher nearly destroyed the franchise, screw the batnipples.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Darc, it's not even legit leather. It's some weird nylon fabric too, looks awkward.


----------



## アストロ (May 25, 2012)

Bruce wants to be back in the game. He looks desperate.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

lol Lupin. :LOL


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Bart said:


> I'm detecting so many trolls; soo overwhelming



I'm not a troll.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

I'm not a troll either, I just have a retarded amount of ADD. My recent influx of posting should reflect that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2012)

never seen someone post in every thread on the first page


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

I've been keeping it up for 3 days now too, because I'm just so fucking bored IRL.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

Gotham this is condensation !


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Condensation, this is dehydration!


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2012)

Check how detailed they are. Not just areola, but even nipples themselves.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Who's to say those "nipples" aren't merely buttons that hold an inner plating together?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2012)

Indeed. When they touch them the crouch section bulges.. for... ... protection...


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Chris O'donnel. .

Really tho, they're just buttons that hold plating together for armor.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2012)

Looking forward to the scenes featuring the Batwing.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

It looked like the Tumbler with rockets. Maybe that's the evolution of the Batwing!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

Where is Batgirl pics of her batnipples .


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Alisha Silverstone isn't sexy enough to even post a pic of.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2012)

Batgirl was the only one who's supposed to have nipples but didn't have them


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Wat? Fucking censorship bureau.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2012)

This is the first cool thing the marketing team has done:

DDL


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This is the first cool thing the marketing team has done:
> 
> DDL



Why the fuck would her Heels be Knives .


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2012)

It's just a poster.  Hopefully they were modified for the sake of the poster.


----------



## TSC (May 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This is the first cool thing the marketing team has done:
> 
> Link removed



>Nolan using REaLZm
>Give Catwoman High Heels instead of combating boots.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

That's actually one of the better posters I've seen. It's one of those instances where less is more.


----------



## Immortal (May 26, 2012)

Yea, I thought it was pretty cool. What's with the XX though?

Edit: Nevermind, I'm a retard. They're kisses.


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Yea, I thought it was pretty cool. What's with the XX though?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I'm a retard. They're kisses.



 this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Grape (May 26, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Yea, I thought it was pretty cool. What's with the XX though?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I'm a retard. They're kisses.




Am I the only one to think X's and O's are backwards? Kisses should be O's and hugs should be X's


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

Naw naw, O's are hugs because your arms make an O.

X's are kisses because your lips get all scrunchy, like an X.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2012)

MT actually making sense?

how scary


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

I make sense all the time, everyone else just needs to get on my level.


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> MT actually making sense?
> 
> how scary


----------



## Grape (May 26, 2012)

No, arms cross in a hug = X. Pretty much every kiss your mouth is some O shape.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 26, 2012)

This... is fucking genious



I'd like to think Nolan himself came up with it.


----------



## dream (May 26, 2012)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2012)

I found my new sig


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This... is fucking genious
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think Nolan himself came up with it.



Possibly, but then again maybe not given that we really don't know how much Nolan has to do with the specifics of viral marketting, given that before the The Dark Knight there was a viral containing an article which included one of the Ridder's alias' which I doubt Nolan would have done 

He does have some say obviously, but he'd be more focued on the cutting and editing of the film. 


Eternal Goob said:


> That's pretty awesome.



Definitely :3

Rather reminiscent of the Joker's viral marketting to an extent :WOW


----------



## Nightblade (May 26, 2012)

pretty cool. hopefully we get some posters of Marion. pek


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2012)

Doubt it ^^ especially if Nolan wanted to be hush hush on things regarding her character lol


----------



## Nightblade (May 26, 2012)

then I'll just content myself with this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This... is fucking genious
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think Nolan himself came up with it.


it took to me 2 minutes to realise what was going on


----------



## dream (May 26, 2012)

Night, that's an ass double.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 26, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> then I'll just content myself with this


is that Black Widow ?


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2012)

Her hair isn't black.  So we know it isn't Selina Kyle.


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2012)

Batman: The Animated Series


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2012)

lol @ the ass double, I wonder if they get credited .


----------



## dream (May 26, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol @ the ass double, I wonder if they get credited .



They probably don't.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 26, 2012)

what is with the snow looking shit in the posters?


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2012)

Terrific.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVYTlPgKsAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 26, 2012)

dat ass... is kinda small.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

I love you for this, it made my day a happy day. :-D


----------



## T.D.A (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Darc (May 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This... is fucking genious
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think Nolan himself came up with it.



I tried and tried but I just don't get it 

Someone tell me.


----------



## TSC (May 26, 2012)

Darc said:


> I tried and tried but I just don't get it
> 
> Someone tell me.



The space gap in the lips resemble the bat sign.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 27, 2012)

Is she Marion? If so then this is my flawless OTP.


----------



## Bart (May 28, 2012)

*Christopher Nolan:* _"We're not addressing The Joker at all. That is something I felt very strongly about in terms of my relationship with Heath and the experience I went through with him on The Dark Knight. I didn't want to in any way try and account for a real-life tragedy. That seemed inappropriate to me. We just have a new set of characters and a continuation of Bruce Wayne's story. Not involving The Joker."_


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2012)

Someone was expecting to see the Joker?


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

I don't think that we will see Joker for a long time to come.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2012)

Interesting note is that the merchendising for the Dark Knight Rising series have just been placed on the shelves in the area on where I'm at.  Lol, in all honesty the Bane 3 3/4" figure looks very odd.


----------



## Bart (May 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Someone was expecting to see the Joker?



No, but a lot of people were wondering if there'd be any reference, given that the Joker is pretty much respoinsible for some of the events in TDKR, but looks like we know the answer now.



Eternal Goob said:


> I don't think that we will see Joker for a long time to come.



This ^^



PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting note is that the merchendising for the Dark Knight Rising series have just been placed on the shelves in the area on where I'm at.  Lol, in all honesty the Bane 3 3/4" figure looks very odd.



Ooooooo ;O


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2012)

Joker gonna be in the next reboot first thing. Oscar bating role plus guaranteed sales.

This time they probably gonna give it to Zach Snyder


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 28, 2012)

Bart said:


> No, but a lot of people were wondering if there'd be any reference, given that the Joker is pretty much respoinsible for some of the events in TDKR, but looks like we know the answer now.



Indeed, now I'll have to break the news to a buddy of mine who was expecting something like this in TDKR.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2012)

> I don't think that we will see Joker for a long time to come.



I don't see why an iconic villain has to be ignore because one of the actors overdosed on pills.


----------



## Bart (May 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Joker gonna be in the next reboot first thing. Oscar bating role plus guaranteed sales.
> 
> This time they probably gonna give it to Zach Snyder



Snyder won't get it due to Superman :WOW



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Indeed, now I'll have to break the news to a buddy of mine who was expecting something like this in TDKR.



Ah lol :3



Ennoea said:


> I don't see why an iconic villain has to be ignore because one of the actors overdosed on pills.



Ra's was ignored in _The Dark Knight_.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 28, 2012)

His Superman will be long ruined, I mean finished by then.


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This time they probably gonna give it to Zach Snyder



They should give it to me.  

And if they don't, then I'll have to take it.

Its important that I do the story, and by story I mean series. I can give you the Batman- the one that you need, and the one you deserve.



Bart said:


> Ra's was ignored in _The Dark Knight_.



He was ignored because he was dead- plus, he's back in _this_ one. Joker isn't, so its a plot thread left hanging. If Heath Ledger was still alive, then he probably would have been in this movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> They should give it to me.
> 
> And if they don't, then I'll have to take it.
> 
> Its important that I do the story, and by story I mean series. I can give you the Batman- the one that you need, and the one you deserve.



Will you give me your address, so when  if you destroy everything that is  make Batman suck the manhunt can be conducted easier  .


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't see why an iconic villain has to be ignore because one of the actors overdosed on pills.



People are fools who believe that no one else will be able to do as good of a job as Ledger and out of respect for him will ignore the character for at least a while.  When the public begins to forget about that performance then we might get to see the Joker in a movie again.


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2012)

No idea why this is the only one not released HQ online.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Just give it some time for it to come online in HD, it only came out yesterday.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2012)

I must just not be interested.  None of the footage I have seen excites me at all.


----------



## Bart (May 29, 2012)

*The Dark Knight Rises Children's Book Images - Spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*and these*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (May 29, 2012)

New TV Spot in HD


----------



## Immortal (May 29, 2012)

I don't like the tone/spoilers of the TV spots at all.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

Immortal said:


> I don't like the tone/spoilers of the TV spots at all.


They look terrible.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 29, 2012)

dark knight children's book... wat


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

The only scene I've liked is the the Batjet thing dodging a missile, the rest looks like a rehash of the first two films.


----------



## Bart (May 29, 2012)

*Christian Bale:* _"My understanding is that this is the last one. I think it's appropriate, I think it's going out at the right time. But...if Chris came to me with a script and said, 'You know what? There is another story' then I would love the challenge of making a fourth one work."_

Oh my god ... :WOW


----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FywMOuMqNuI[/YOUTUBE]

Hahaha **


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2012)

Bart said:


> *The Dark Knight Rises Children's Book Images - Spoilers*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



They made a children's book for this...when the movie clearly isn't geared towards children...

The fuck?

how's the toyline look for this by the way?



Bart said:


> *Christian Bale:* _"My understanding is that this is the last one. I think it's appropriate, I think it's going out at the right time. But...if Chris came to me with a script and said, 'You know what? There is another story' then I would love the challenge of making a fourth one work."_
> 
> Oh my god ... :WOW



Honestly i'm ready for a new actor in the cowl. Bale's kinda worn on me


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2012)

The toyline's retarded. Batman's got a crimson suit, Bane's using mech arms...


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

Sad part is I cant even ask for some more shots of catwoman that would mean I get more shots of Anne.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> They made a children's book for this...when the movie clearly is geared towards children...
> 
> The fuck?
> 
> ...



Bale for president.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 29, 2012)

I'm tired of Bale, reboot all the way. But by Nolan.


----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Sad part is I cant even ask for some more shots of catwoman that would mean I get more shots of Anne.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

I mean the opposite .


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> They made a children's book for this...when the movie clearly isn't geared towards children...
> 
> The fuck?



....I think thats kindof the point.

Kids will want to see a Batman movie, even though they shouldn't. So they get a much nicer picture book instead since they are too young to see the film.

I mean, really; kids have been marketed toys for _Alien, Predator, Robocop, Terminator etc._ _Batman Returns_ actually _was_ marketed towards children and families for reasons beyond the ken of man. This is pretty tame, really.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2012)

yeesh, Hathaway was  hot in Get Smart though


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 29, 2012)

does that bale line confirm that bat aint gonna die?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2012)

So who would you guys want to play Batman in a reboot? For the life of me I really can't think of anybody. Maybe Jim Cavaziel?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2012)

Bart said:


> *The Dark Knight Rises Children's Book Images - Spoilers*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I literally am at a loss for words on what to say for this.  

As for the toyline, well  .


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Christian Bale:* _"My understanding is that this is the last one. I think it's appropriate, I think it's going out at the right time. But...if Chris came to me with a script and said, 'You know what? There is another story' then I would love the challenge of making a fourth one work."_
> 
> Oh my god ... :WOW



I really hope that Nolan doesn't make a fourth one. :/


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I really hope that Nolan doesn't make a fourth one. :/


We definitely need someone new.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So who would you guys want to play Batman in a reboot? For the life of me I really can't think of anybody. Maybe Jim Cavaziel?



John Hamm looks a lot like Bruce Wayne, but he's getting on a bit. Caviezel reminds me of Christian Bale, and he's even older.

If they set it in Batman's early years again (which I'm all for- they can do that without going over his origin again, say maybe six months into his career) maybe they'd be best served actually trying to cast for his age. People tend to forget, but when Bruce became Batman he was probably in his early to late twenties at most. 

Maybe hunt for a fresh face?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

If they plan on doing a JL movie this has to be Batman 1/4 into his crime fighting career.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2012)

If they plan on doing a Justice League movie then they are doing it wrong.

I think they should focus on a proper Batman series rather than building up to the League.


----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2012)

I think it would be silly to rule out a JL movie after the huge success of Avengers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I think it would be silly to rule out a JL movie after the huge success of Avengers.



Except for there to be a League movie they need time to introduce the characters...and considering they're going to have reboot Batman after this, plus the fact they haven't even come close to adapting any of the other core leaguers other than Superman, we won't be seeing a Justice League movie for quite some time


----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Except for there to be a League movie they need time to introduce the characters...and considering they're going to have reboot Batman after this, plus the fact they haven't even come close to adapting any of the other core leaguers other than Superman, we won't be seeing a Justice League movie for quite some time



Money talks and thats what Hollywood is about.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Money talks and thats what Hollywood is about.



and the League movie will be terrible because of it then, if they're going to push a league movie through without the proper vuild up it would need


----------



## Darc (May 29, 2012)

Christian Bale is a fantastic Batman, you guys are fools 

I'd love a 4th one since Spiderman 4 got canned ):


----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> and the League movie will be terrible because of it then, if they're going to push a league movie through without the proper vuild up it would need



I'm not saying your wrong but I'm just saying after the success of Avengers it would be silly to rule out a Justice League done well or not.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

They could easily make a JL movie. All they have to do is introduce Wonderwoman and Flash with movies. Hire some decent scriptwriters (not losers from Smallville like GL) and they could be ready in a few years time. It's really not that tough.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I think it would be silly to rule out a JL movie after the huge success of Avengers.





Ennoea said:


> They could easily make a JL movie. All they have to do is introduce Wonderwoman and Flash with movies. Hire some decent scriptwriters (not losers from Smallville like GL) and they could be ready in a few years time. It's really not that tough.



Every _Avengers_ movie was an _Avengers_ movie- stand-alone stories in one sense but ultimately all geared towards setting up the _Avengers-_verse. 

That works for them because Iron Man, Hulk, Thor and Captain America all have rather weak rogues galleries and not exceptional supporting casts. Plus, the tone of these franchises was long since geared towards shared universes, and their tones have always been somewhat similar, so you can have stuff like Loki, Cosmic Cubes, Gamma Radiation and the likes without one hero really dominating the story.

With DC, their franchises were always much more like seperate verses; Gotham City is a world away from the Watchtower, and Batman stories almost always feel very different from JL stories and there is rarely any real overlap. Similarly with Superman, Green Lantern and the rest. Frankly, Batman stories are _better_ than Justice League stories, and his franchise would do better without that hanging over it. Same with the others, if to varying and sometimes lesser extents.

The Justice League only ever take two real forms- either they are a small team of a handful of members, or they are a vast organization connecting virtually every hero on Earth. In DCAU terms, this is like _Justice League_ vs _Justice League Unlimited_....and _Unlimited_ was much, much better. The former had much less going on but the latter had so much that the individual heroes should have, realistically, at least semi-retired from regular crimefighting. So the first is kindof pointless and the second gets in the way of making a proper Batman / Superman / Green Lantern series. 

And frankly, those series at their best tend to be much more interesting on their own, more than most or any JLA story. I think if a JLA movie was made it would likely be just for the sake of making it, and not because it was the best idea, even if it does turn out to be good and makes a ton of money.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They could easily make a JL movie. All they have to do is introduce Wonderwoman and Flash with movies. Hire some decent scriptwriters (not losers from Smallville like GL) and they could be ready in a few years time. It's really not that tough.



A Flash script was written up in 2010 not sure if it was given the green light for production.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

I'm not sure another Wonder Woman will ever be made.  Elektra and Catwoman may have killed the female super hero movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2012)

I think you could still build towards a JL movie and have that separation. JL doesn't have to be totally lead up to like Avengers. And that lead up can take place outside of Batman. Superman and GL could be used to build towards JL. The only "build up" that Batman needs is to establish that they are in the same universe. 

Batman coming in to JL should feel out of his element, and justifiably so, but bottom line Batman protects the innocent from those who would do them harm, fuck the scale. One of the sub plots of JL should be establishing that.

And of course there's a point to a JL movie, seeing these characters interact with each other. I agree that each character is better on their own, but to me it's apples and oranges, and even if I like apples more oranges are pretty good too.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I think you could still build towards a JL movie and have that separation. JL doesn't have to be totally lead up to like Avengers. And that lead up can take place outside of Batman. Superman and GL could be used to build towards JL. The only "build up" that Batman needs is to establish that they are in the same universe.
> 
> Batman coming in to JL should feel out of his element, and justifiably so, but bottom line Batman protects the innocent from those who would do them harm, fuck the scale. One of the sub plots of JL should be establishing that.
> 
> And of course there's a point to a JL movie, seeing these characters interact with each other. I agree that each character is better on their own, but to me it's apples and oranges, and even if I like apples more oranges are pretty good too.



The problem isn't the build-up; the problem is the aftermath. If Batman has Superman and Martian Manhunter on speed dial then it gets harder and harder to believe that he needs to be battling Gotham crime the way he does. Either the League is so small numbers wise that they only come together for the gravest of threats, or they are JLU big and their individual adventures should really be drastically affected.

In the cast of the former, though, JLA has never been that interesting when it comes to stories, at least not by comparison. Seeing these characters interact with each other isn't really good enough, as far as I am concerned- _Avengers_ constantly feels like its building up to stuff and always feel like they live in they same world and were _meant_ to work together; a JLA movie where the only point is to see everyone together is different and kindof dull.

Its not just that the characters are better on their own; the _stories_ are better, their _worlds_ are better. I'd want to see them all as developed as possible before a Justice League is so much as mentioned (not one or two movies- more like five or six). The fact that all but Batman have yet to get a modern adaptation that is of the right quality- and even he is getting rebooted anyway- isn't a good sign in that direction.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

"My mother warned me about getting into cars with strange men."

What is the desired audience response for a line of dialogue like that?  Are we supposed to laugh?  Are we supposed to be amused?  Are we supposed to look around the theater and see everyone in the audience wearing a frown identical to our own?


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2012)

You can do better, Rukia.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm not sure another Wonder Woman will ever be made.  Elektra and Catwoman may have killed the female super hero movie.



I think Black Widow could bring it back. 

I want the new Batman series to focus on an older, more experienced Batman and have him take on the sidekicks. Dick Grayson in the first, then Barbara Gordon, and eventually have a spin-off Nightwing movie.


----------



## Darc (May 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> "My mother warned me about getting into cars with strange men."
> 
> What is the desired audience response for a line of dialogue like that?  Are we supposed to laugh?  Are we supposed to be amused?  Are we supposed to look around the theater and see everyone in the audience wearing a frown identical to our own?



Keep on fishing


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

We need CMX back in this thread to kick start the laughs.

Also JL could form if there is a villain plan that can be used within each member own movie that they cant defeat on their own , but probably delay, as the problem arise to the point they need help.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> I think Black Widow could bring it back.
> 
> I want the new Batman series to focus on an older, more experienced Batman and have him take on the sidekicks. Dick Grayson in the first, then Barbara Gordon, and eventually have a spin-off Nightwing movie.


Fit a Birds of Prey movie into there somewhere.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

> I'm not sure another Wonder Woman will ever be made. Elektra and Catwoman may have killed the female super hero movie.



I bet the Studios are firing the guy who didn't let Whedon make it now.



> "My mother warned me about getting into cars with strange men."
> 
> What is the desired audience response for a line of dialogue like that? Are we supposed to laugh? Are we supposed to be amused? Are we supposed to look around the theater and see everyone in the audience wearing a frown identical to our own?



That line is something out of 90210.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2012)

I think a Justice League movie would work. They don't need to rush it, though. Take their time if they had too.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fit a Birds of Prey movie into there somewhere.



Birds of Prey would require build-up, though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

I say a world finest movie first to test the waters.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

Batten down the hatches was the worst piece of dialogue.  Presumably.  Bane may or may not have said something worse.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I say a world finest movie first to test the waters.



Hell yes.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

Power Girl and Huntress World's Finest?


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

Gotham it's time for your Liberation!! Let's match the drapes to our outfits etc.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Power Girl and Huntress World's Finest?



That'd probably confuse the audience. 

The fanservice would be great, though.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2012)

I have no clue why they used that take.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Power Girl and Huntress World's Finest?



 
Any Actresses in mind?


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtAL6JgaBdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2012)

Who the hell could you cast as Power Girl?


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

No.  Some of these female roles are impossible to cast.  I have been talking Thor 2 for a while.  I'm unable to come up with anyone to play Amora.  These two are no different.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2012)

^

Lena Headey, Charlize Theron.

Those are my choices for Enchantress. Lena Headey might be too old, but Charlize Theron is perfect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

No one can fill power girl cup sizes , sorry hollywood you cant find a chick of that caliber who also can act. It is impossible.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2012)

^

Christina Hendricks?


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

Theron might be a good choice.  But she just worked with Hemsworth on the Snow White movie.  The Enchantress role also seems kind of similar.  I don't want Enchantress to be seen as an imitator.  I want it to be the best villain role yet.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtAL6JgaBdg[/YOUTUBE]


Bane's voice sucks.  Don't see how anyone can defend it after that clip.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> ^
> 
> Christina Hendricks?



I am neutral on this , I agree with your choice but somehow feel we need a younger actress.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2012)

>says one thing funny, but still understandable
>voice sucks

k


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

He is talking through a microphone in that clip because he is at the football stadium .


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

Hendricks is a butterface.  Not a good choice for any of those characters.

Frankly I'm not even sure about her as an actress outside of Mad Men.  She was pretty lousy in Drive.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> We need CMX back in this thread to kick start the laughs.
> 
> Also JL could form if there is a villain plan that can be used within each member own movie that they cant defeat on their own , but probably delay, as the problem arise to the point they need help.





Lex Luthor said:


> I think a Justice League movie would work. They don't need to rush it, though. Take their time if they had too.



I don't think you quite understand the criticism here.

I'm not saying it wouldn't work; I'm saying it would be better if they just didn't do it. Batman, Superman etc. would work better without that hanging over them. If a JL movie is being made just for the sake of seeing all the characters together, then I'm not for it.


----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2012)

Hayden Panettiere as PowerGirl.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Hayden Panettiere as PowerGirl.



She cant even fit in the costume.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Theron might be a good choice.  But she just worked with Hemsworth on the Snow White movie.  The Enchantress role also seems kind of similar.  I don't want Enchantress to be seen as an imitator.  I want it to be the best villain role yet.



Meh. Long as Charlize Theron brings a seductive side to the role, it should be good.

BTW, we don't even know if she's in Thor 2. 



Huey Freeman said:


> I am neutral on this , I agree with your choice but somehow feel we need a younger actress.



Hendricks is in her thirties, right? 



Rukia said:


> Hendricks is a butterface.  Not a good choice for any of those characters.
> 
> Frankly I'm not even sure about her as an actress outside of Mad Men.  She was pretty lousy in Drive.



Huh? She doesn't really have a butterface. And please don't tell me this is like the Anne Hathaway situation where everything is exagerrated and explodes into a thread full of half woman, half horse images. Because I'm not into that.  



masamune1 said:


> I don't think you quite understand the criticism here.
> 
> I'm not saying it wouldn't work; I'm saying it would be better if they just didn't do it. Batman, Superman etc. would work better without that hanging over them. If a JL movie is being made just for the sake of seeing all the characters together, then I'm not for it.



I understand what you're saying. You believe that each character works better in their own world, seperate from each other. I just don't think so.

Part of it is that DC *is* going to consider making the JL movie. They won't be able to ignore the revenue that Avengers is bringing in for Marvel. So the natural thing for them to do is commision a JL movie so the ycan make money too. 

I also think that since the Justice League is pretty much the premiere Superhero team that they'd work even better as a team then the Avengers. The Justice League has always had the more grand and impressive threats to face, only uniting in situations like that so a big blockbuster movie with a good director could take advantage of that.

Basically, if Marvel can have their own cinematic universe where they can neatly place all of their characters in, why can't DC?

EDIT: Hayden is too short, IMO.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> BTW, we don't even know if she's in Thor 2.


I won't even watch the sequel if she doesn't make an appearance.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2012)

I'd be dissapointed, but I'd probably still watch.


----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> She cant even fit in the costume.



So what your saying is the costume will just fall right off? Sounds like a successful movie to me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> The problem isn't the build-up; the problem is the aftermath. If Batman has Superman and Martian Manhunter on speed dial then it gets harder and harder to believe that he needs to be battling Gotham crime the way he does. Either the League is so small numbers wise that they only come together for the gravest of threats, or they are JLU big and their individual adventures should really be drastically affected.



The latter. Also, a good writer should be able to show that the corruption in gotham is so deep that it takes more than superpowers to save it. Also, Superman and Martian Manhunter should be busy with other things. But really part of this is just suspension of disbelief. 



> In the cast of the former, though, JLA has never been that interesting when it comes to stories, at least not by comparison. Seeing these characters interact with each other isn't really good enough, as far as I am concerned- _Avengers_ constantly feels like its building up to stuff and always feel like they live in they same world and were _meant_ to work together; a JLA movie where the only point is to see everyone together is different and kindof dull.



I dunno, one of my all time favorite Justice League stories is Morrison/Porter's hyperclan arc, and that's just the big 7. Most of that run has just the big 7 (with maybe 1 or 2 "plot" characters each arc) and it's fantastic



> Its not just that the characters are better on their own; the _stories_ are better, their _worlds_ are better. I'd want to see them all as developed as possible before a Justice League is so much as mentioned (not one or two movies- more like five or six). The fact that all but Batman have yet to get a modern adaptation that is of the right quality- and even he is getting rebooted anyway- isn't a good sign in that direction.



five or six total movies or five or six per character? Because even though I want a JL movie I wouldn't want it until every character except MM and maybe Aquaman have their own movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> Hendricks is in her thirties, right?
> .


She is like 37/38   .


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

She should stick to roles that she can handle.  I hear a couple of cheerleader movies are about to be made.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, if they even consider a JL movie, they should probably take a look at some of Morrison's run. Good stuff.

Don't use the new Justice League as an example, though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> Yeah, if they even consider a JL movie, they should probably take a look at some of Morrison's run. Good stuff.
> 
> Don't use the new Justice League as an example, though.



The only problem with a lot of Morrison's stuff is that it'd be hard to adapt to a movie. My favorite thing about Morrison's run is how the experience of the justice league is highlighted. It's not the characters' first rodeo and it shows. WW/Aquaman and Flash/GL squabble a little bit, but the moment shit gets real they get to work and get shit done.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> I understand what you're saying. You believe that each character works better in their own world, seperate from each other. I just don't think so.
> 
> Part of it is that DC *is* going to consider making the JL movie. They won't be able to ignore the revenue that Avengers is bringing in for Marvel. So the natural thing for them to do is commision a JL movie so the ycan make money too.
> 
> ...



Well, firstly, Marvel don't actually have all their characters.

But anyway, the Marvel-verse was built from the outset to be a shared universe and the Avengers were created shortly after Thor, Iron Man Hulk etc. were. For that and several other reasons, a lot of their individual characterisations were shaped by them being Avengers.

Thats not quite as true with the JL. The League were basically a club until the 80's and then became JLI which was mostly about B-List heroes. They only became the ultimate heavy-hitters in the 90's when Morrison took over.

My problem is that I'm interested in story, more than spectacle. I want these characters seperate so they can tell their individual stories better and develop their individual worlds more. Most good JLA stories are pretty stand-alone and don't even feature particularly memorable villains- the fact that guys like Darkseid are getting suggested pretty much shows that, since he's never been especially associated with the JLA. 

Also on the "working better as a team" thing- one of the things that made _Avengers_ is that they were constantly at each others throats and had to learn to work together. Drama, conflict, humour etc.

And the League didn't have more grand and impressive threats either.


----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2012)

Power Girl is my favourite female cosplay 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2012)

New 52 World's Finest has changed her look though.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> The latter. Also, a good writer should be able to show that the corruption in gotham is so deep that it takes more than superpowers to save it. Also, Superman and Martian Manhunter should be busy with other things. But really part of this is just suspension of disbelief.



The latter can or should only really come about when the likes of Batman and Superman have already had a lot of their stories told. And the corruption thing doesn't hold because that implies that superpowers have been brought in in the first place. If you've got the numbers, you should have the time and resources.

Yeah, its willing suspension of disbelief- and doing it JLU style risks pushing and breaking it. The whole _point_ of that is to police the world better, and if Batman is still struggling with Gotham he either isn't pulling his weight or the plan isn't working. The JLU version has the effect of forcing the villains to up their game also and Gotham's particular problem become a side-show to that.



> I dunno, one of my all time favorite Justice League stories is Morrison/Porter's hyperclan arc, and that's just the big 7. Most of that run has just the big 7 (with maybe 1 or 2 "plot" characters each arc) and it's fantastic



I mean more that such stories feel stand-alone and out of context with everything else; I think a Batman series on its own would be more interesting because of a well crafted myth arc, given time and space to explore its own universe. JLA stories like that just seem to be kind of "monster of the week" style distractions in the grand scheme.



> five or six total movies or five or six per character? Because even though I want a JL movie I wouldn't want it until every character except MM and maybe Aquaman have their own movie.



No, mostly for Batman, Superman, Green Lantern and maybe Flash. 

One of the things I'd want to see in individual movies is more development of their respective supporting heroes- Steel, Batgirl, Supergirl, Nightwing etc. If you were making a JLU-type of thing that kind of development would help a lot since DC heroes are so often tied to each other like that, though mostly for their own sake and not for some JL franchise. 

Probably want Green Arrow in their too, and through him Black Canary can be introduced. Aquaman and Wonder Woman don't need too many films; J'onn might not need any since he basically _is_ the Justice League.

Really though my argument is this- Batman is more interesting than the Justice League, and he isn't the only member who is. You can have a dozen movies about them and it still wouldn't do justice (no pun intended) to the worlds they live in. JLA is either much too compact, or much too grand, depending on how you want to use them, because they get in the way of their stories.


----------



## T.D.A (May 29, 2012)

Interesting....



> “The final scene of The Dark Knight Rises is exactly [the] scene we talked about [when Christopher Nolan and I started the trilogy with Batman Begins]. It remained completely unchanged. We both knew in our hearts that we were onto something special. I have to tell you, having finally seen everything strung together a little while ago and seeing that scene, I got a complete lump in my throat.”


----------



## Nightblade (May 29, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Power Girl is my favourite female cosplay
> *Spoiler*: __


too bad most of her cosplayers are fat.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> The latter can or should only really come about when the likes of Batman and Superman have already had a lot of their stories told. And the corruption thing doesn't hold because that implies that superpowers have been brought in in the first place. If you've got the numbers, you should have the time and resources.



It'd be a waste to portray it on film, but the only way the approach you're talking about would work is if Gotham was turned into a police state ran by the JL. But I will say Marvel does have the benefit that their heroes aren't actual superheroes in the sense of protecting a city. It's more about just reacting to threats. 



> Yeah, its willing suspension of disbelief- and doing it JLU style risks pushing and breaking it. The whole _point_ of that is to police the world better, and if Batman is still struggling with Gotham he either isn't pulling his weight or the plan isn't working. The JLU version has the effect of forcing the villains to up their game also and Gotham's particular problem become a side-show to that.



Batman can struggle with Gotham because not all problems can be solved immediately with the proper application of force and intelligence. Some things are just too big.



> I mean more that such stories feel stand-alone and out of context with everything else; I think a Batman series on its own would be more interesting because of a well crafted myth arc, given time and space to explore its own universe. JLA stories like that just seem to be kind of "monster of the week" style distractions in the grand scheme.



Agreed. But as long as that monster of the week is truly epic in scale and has my favorite heroes doing awesome shit together I'm okay with it.

Ha but I think it's pretty clear we both just want different things out of the DCU, and I certainly acknowledge that a lot of your points are sound. It's just they're things I can let go for the sake of enjoyment, but I can understand why some people (especially movie goers) can't.



> No, mostly for Batman, Superman, Green Lantern and maybe Flash.



Oh okay, yeah I'd definitely want that. And I'd want either Aquaman or Wonder Woman to get a movie. Realistically I can't see them both, but I could see either character being the "Hulk" (surprising breakout star) of a JL movie.



> One of the things I'd want to see in individual movies is more development of their respective supporting heroes- Steel, Batgirl, Supergirl, Nightwing etc. If you were making a JLU-type of thing that kind of development would help a lot since DC heroes are so often tied to each other like that, though mostly for their own sake and not for some JL franchise.
> 
> Probably want Green Arrow in their too, and through him Black Canary can be introduced. Aquaman and Wonder Woman don't need too many films; J'onn might not need any since he basically _is_ the Justice League.



Agreed, and I'd want a JL2 to be that, but I still want a big 7 JL origin movie.

I most definitely agree that the sidekicks should be brought in, particularly Dick, Wally, and Aqualad (the YJ version preferably).



> Really though my argument is this- Batman is more interesting than the Justice League, and he isn't the only member who is. You can have a dozen movies about them and it still wouldn't do justice (no pun intended) to the worlds they live in. JLA is either much too compact, or much too grand, depending on how you want to use them, because they get in the way of their stories.



I guess I don't see it as relative. Each member of the justice league is arguable more interesting than the sum of it's parts, but they're different kinds of stories. I don't see how having a good JL movie would make it harder to do a good batman movie.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hardened Criminal_ 



​


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2012)

Really hoping Catwoman measures up. Does anybody watch the BBC Sherlock series? Lara Pulver's Irene Adler was amazing. The sexual aspect of the character was a bit overplayed, but she was basically everything that I would want Catwoman to be.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2012)

A Scandal in Belgravia's my favorite episode. Adler was great.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 30, 2012)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hardened Criminal_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Nice.

Here's another one:


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> A Scandal in Belgravia's my favorite episode. Adler was great.



Same here. The entire relationship between Irene and Sherlock (which Bat and Cat was obviously based on) was perfect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 4, 2012)

Nothing really new but a better trailer 
[YOUTUBE]TimYeR6qWDs[/YOUTUBE]

Let the flames begin  .


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 4, 2012)

pretty badass trailer. love the music.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Nothing really new but a better trailer
> [YOUTUBE]TimYeR6qWDs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Let the flames begin  .



Now _that_ is a trailer worth getting hype about.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

That's probably the best trailer, in my opinion, for the movie so far.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking copyright on Youtube is fast tonight. Shit gotta find a new video.

Edit: fucking MTV got to watch the damn Movie Awards to see the trailer it is at the end .


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 4, 2012)

best trailer for the movie so far and they remove it. genius.

good thing I seen it already tho.


----------



## アストロ (Jun 4, 2012)

wow that was a pretty badass trailer.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

> AMC lists the running time for TDKR as 2 hours and 45 minutes.



Oh god this is gonna be horrible if true


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 4, 2012)

God, Hathaway is so out of place there trying to act cool, it's like a sore in the eye.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Oh god this is gonna be horrible if true


Way too long.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2012)

lol since when is 2 hours and 45 minutes too long?

inb4 someone couldn't understand Bane.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

hopefully it's better paced than TDK because if not i can see it being too long


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2012)

That's true. I just figured it'd need a long running time for all it's gone, and for being the conclusion of the trilogy.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 4, 2012)

2 hours and 45 is all right, especially for a "finale".


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

As long as there aren't large periods that are bore-fests I don't mind the length.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh no, this film is going to run of steam way before that. I remember TDK after the hospital scene.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2012)

The longer the movie, the better.



That's my opinion.

Of course that is assuming the movie doesn't suck like, say, _Gone with the Wind_.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2012)

the trailer at the end of the mtv award was good. exited for the movie so it is 15 minutes longer the avengers not bad of a time especially for a finally of the trilogy


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 4, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Interesting....



This is all that matters.

Nolan's genius >>>

And it's only 15 minutes longer than the Avengers? Not good enough.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> "My mother warned me about getting into cars with strange men."
> 
> What is the desired audience response for a line of dialogue like that?  Are we supposed to laugh?  Are we supposed to be amused?  Are we supposed to look around the theater and see everyone in the audience wearing a frown identical to our own?



You're supposed to grin because it's a traditional tagline that every single person who's not some idiotic child would understand.


----------



## Kung Pow (Jun 4, 2012)

Meh, Fletscher?s death the franchise has lost some of it?s flare.
I think the new Spiderman will overwhelm it.
(Oh noo, my one weakness, short knives)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

Avengers was an hour and half of action, this won't be, that's the difference. The pacing of Nolan films is always off, the dialogue borderline terrible and worst of they're tediously long as it is. DK was saved by the Joker, good luck to this film. The MTV trailer didn't look better than the third trailer.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2012)

The trailer that was shown there was good, but my favourite remains being the final one that we got on early May.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> Meh, Fletscher?s death the franchise has lost some of it?s flare.
> I think the new Spiderman will overwhelm it.
> (Oh noo, my one weakness, short knives)


Yeah I think so too.  The new Spiderman movie looks like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2012)

You can watch the MTV trailer here:



Hans Zimmer is such a genius.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2012)

Was there any new Spiderman footage last night?


----------



## Angelus (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice trailer, got me pumped again for this movie.

And Anne is so damn beautiful


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 5, 2012)

I love how all I here is bitching in this thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2012)

Now, I knew Anne was famous, but I didn't think she was famous enough for her own exhibit in an art gallery:


----------



## James Bond (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMrkhchJ9Ww[/YOUTUBE]

Skip to 0:17, she is also a semi professional footballer!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2012)

If Bruce doesn't ride Hathaway into the night i'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh he'll ride her alright.

Nudge, nudge. Wink, wink.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not even gonna lie, I'd probably fuck Anne Hathaway.

She looks like a squirter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2012)

eh, I'd bang if their was no one better around. but honestly I can find better looking chicks going to a club or something.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 5, 2012)

Well good to see CMX here again with something funny besides from the usual crew .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 5, 2012)

All right. Movie is going to be great, but Nolan should probably STFU and stop hyping this as the second-coming of Jesus Christ.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Anne Hathaway playing Catwoman or Batgirl?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2012)

Amazing Spiderman is the biggest epic since the silent era.

Anne Hathaway is playing the role of a little known character.  The Human Horse.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

I almost want the movie to tank now. It'd be funny seeing as how he's hyping it up so much.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2012)

I have felt that way for a while.  Tired of the obnoxious fans and the arrogant director.  Reboot this shit already.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm a Nolan fan, but good lord, the man seems to think that the Dark Knight Rises will be some kind of epic commentary on society that will be remembered for the ages.

 at Amazing Spiderman, Rukia.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2012)

Doesn't help he has little bitches worshiping his every action either lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2012)

Man, the fuck this guy is on it is just a movie not a book.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2012)

Nolan


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 6, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> All right. Movie is going to be great, but Nolan should probably STFU and stop hyping this as the second-coming of Jesus Christ.



Wow. I love Nolan, but that is just ridiculous. I suppose it doesn't hurt to set your sights that high though?


----------



## Bart (Jun 6, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> I'm a Nolan fan, but good lord, the man seems to think that the Dark Knight Rises will be some kind of epic commentary on society that will be remembered for the ages.
> 
> at Amazing Spiderman, Rukia.



And why couldn't it?



Super Goob said:


> Doesn't help he has little bitches worshiping his every action either lol.



What the ... 



Vault said:


> Nolan





Vault 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wow. I love Nolan, but that is just ridiculous. I suppose it doesn't hurt to set your sights that high though?



Woah I come back and people are trolling Nolan? ;O


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 6, 2012)

A little humility would go a long way, Nolan.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 6, 2012)

All hail Chist who could do no wrong.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 6, 2012)

With mask


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Haters gonna hate I'm still super-excited for this movie.

Also now seeing all this hate wank I want to see Hathaway slaying the movie


----------



## Bart (Jun 6, 2012)

Delta why post that? 

When Crazy does it it's amazing but I don't get why everyone does it, and clearly Hathaway did steal the show on the last trailer, but still waiting on that film.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2012)

Bart the liar


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> Delta why post that?
> 
> When Crazy does it it's amazing but I don't get why everyone does it, and clearly Hathaway did steal the show on the last trailer, but still waiting on that film.



Lol it just looked like the Catwoman costume...and I think Hathaway will be the worst thing about this movie other than the Batwing. I'll still watch it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2012)

Nolan thinks he's Stanley Kubrick or something


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2012)

His strategy is that since everyone is hating on his movie he wants to piss you all off even more and allow you to be so piss to be like : Let me see how epic this movie this is or is he just full of shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2012)

Did you guys see that new Spiderman clip yet?  Emma Stone stared down the Lizard.  Fucking awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2012)

Post      it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Tetra.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 8, 2012)

Is this forum bias towards Marvel?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope.  Most of us actually prefer DC.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nope.  Most of us actually prefer DC.



Would that include you? As I have noticed you seem to shut down DC movies before they have even been released.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Would that include you? As I have noticed you seem to shut down DC movies before they have even been released.


Yes.  I evaluate these movies with the information I have at my disposal.

Shut down DC movies?  How did you reach that conclusion?  Because I was worried about The Green Lantern?  Because I don't like what I see from The Dark Knight Rises so far?  I'm actually fairly interested in Man of Steel at the moment.  I think it could be pretty great.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2012)

i'd like DC if they actually made good movies besides Batman.

Even their animated movies are mostly Batman, I guess Batman is the only presentable character they have.


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2012)

I love DC comics. Marvel is utter crap save for a few books.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)

The only DC live action movies I'm really fond of at all are the Burton's and Nolan's 'Batman' films and 'Watchmen'.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2012)

DC is my preference when it comes to comics but Marvel does have good things going for them as well though I am not too particularly found of Mutant verse . 

Batman is used more often because he has the best rogues gallery to date , Spiderman is marginally right behind him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2012)

I generally tend to prefer DC over Marvel, though when it comes down to it I kinda like Dark Horse and Image more than them


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 8, 2012)

I grew up with Justice League and Spider-Man but I tend to like DC more.
Before the movie, Avengers weren't popular at where I live. I'm surroundered by DC lovers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2012)

I kinda like how JL set up more so than the Avengers.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2012)

The Bane mask must be really uncomfortable.  Tom Hardy looks like he is about to cry every time I see him in these trailers/tv spots.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 8, 2012)

Well if you read the little character bio on Bane, you see that he actually is in pain all the time, that's why he wears the mask, it's like a pain killer or something.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 8, 2012)

Bane should have been CGI


----------



## Bart (Jun 8, 2012)

Still trolling ...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Bane should have been CGI



He should've been a combination between live-action and performance-captured.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2012)

stop trolling guys, wearing a leather thong on your head is really cool.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> He should've been a combination between live-action and performance-captured.



Like the Hulk was you mean?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Like the Hulk was you mean?



Naw, I think you could do more with Bane from a practical aspect. If I were Nolan, I would've went to WETA Digital, specifically Andy Serkis and consulted him on how to properly utilize the performance-capture tech for Bane. I imagine that Nolan would've had more than enough cash from WB to purchase several simul-cam cameras to capture the performance. But honestly, I think Nolan just sucks so bad with CGI, that he tries to peddle this "Oh, I just prefer practical" rhetoric as a way of compensation.

I don't think he speaks the VFX vernacular quite well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2012)

I like Rukia suit idea the most.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't seen Bane get big in any of the trailers I have seen.  What will he look like when he uses the venom?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2012)

he doesn't use venom


----------



## James Bond (Jun 8, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> he doesn't use venom



A Bane who dosent use venom... ok


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2012)

James Bond said:


> A Bane who dosent use venom... ok


Yeah...


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2012)

Wait a sec, Bane isn't going to use venom in this?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

I read the whole Bane saga quite recently and what Joel Schumacher did to Bane was akin to rape


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Wait a sec, Bane isn't going to use venom in this?


I assume gesy is trolling.  Surely Bane isn't just going to be 5'8" all movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I read the whole Bane saga quite recently and what Joel Schumacher did to Bane was akin to rape


They raped all three villains in that movie.


Rukia said:


> I assume gesy is trolling.  Surely Bane isn't just going to be 5'8" all movie.



We can only hope, Rukia.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 8, 2012)

I did a little searching and I dont think Gesy's trolling, either Bane dosent use venom or the mask he wears is pumping venom into him making him almost immune to pain but that dosent sound right.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)

No venom. That's been confirmed.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2012)

Why not just get rid of the mask too

and change his name while you're at it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2012)

people thought Bane was going to use venom?


instead He drugs himself to keep from crying like a baby.

also Rukia knew this, he just wanted to stir up trouble .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2012)

The Avengers thread must be dying down.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> also Rukia knew this, he just wanted to stir up trouble .


You are right.  There are a dozen different ways I can criticize this film any time I want.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)

Like Anne not having black hair.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2012)

Wasn't Catwoman a hooker in the comics?

may explain  how this one learned to run in High heals .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2012)

You expect too much.

Year One Catwoman > Nolan's Catwoman


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You expect too much.
> 
> Year One Catwoman > Nolan's Catwoman



That is an unfair comparison I mean year one Catwoman is the comic book version you know the better one.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 9, 2012)

Bane is still on drugs that give him an advantage. I'm fine with that. 

BTW, Rukia did you go see Prometheus yet?


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2012)

Year One Catwoman was kind of a joke. Why did they even put her in it? She served no purpose whatsoever.





Can't believe someone watches this shit. Tosh.0 ripoff to the max and not funny at all


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 9, 2012)

Perhaps Bane should get off the drugs if it's making him do stuff like this. 

[YOUTUBE]ReRQKd5fFbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 10, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wasn't Catwoman a hooker in the comics?
> 
> may explain  how this one learned to run in High heals .



She was a hooker in one version of the comics. 

And she always has high heels (though _these_ heels are higher than most).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> She was a hooker in one version of the comics.
> 
> And she always has high heels (though _these_ heels are higher than most).



New 52 she wears boots.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 10, 2012)

New 52 changes too much.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Is Bane short in the new 52?  Nope.  Wow.  Nolan is the first one to ever go short with Bane.  How imaginative.


----------



## Creme egg (Jun 10, 2012)

I?m kind of annoyed that their making this. I thought the dark knight (When the villain is the only decent thing in the movie you know you fucked up) was the last of Nolan?s bat films. His films feel like an attempt to win awards instead of entertaining the people. 

Hell has he ever read a batman story before?  Now I?m not going to say that being realistic is bad (look at batman year one. It?s great) but he doesn?t make his movies feel like a batman story. Look how interesting and intelligent Bruce is in year one, dark knight returns, long Halloween, hush, the grant Morrison series, knight fall, no man?s land  and the court of owls (I could mention more but I would  be here all day if I did). In the Nolan movies Bruce does not act like a detective but instead an idiot who shouts and grunts. Bruce in the films doesn?t even have a fighting style. 

And even though I said joker was the only decent thing in the film that doesn?t mean I think it was the best portrayal. Same goes for two face. Does anyone remember ra's al ghul in the first film? I don?t. It was that forgettable. Liam neeson as ra's al ghul.  Btw if you want bane at his best then read knightfall. 

Anyway I just think we need a new director who can make a batman movie where its batman at his best. A batman we deserve. And a robin. Seriously I don?t want the last image of robin in a movie to be batman and robin . At least use Damian or Tim as robins for the next film. 

I?m surprised that in the realistic world of Nolan?s bat films that he used someone like bane and catwoman. I thought he was going to use black mask or Dr Hugo strange or hush or Dr Hurt. They would have been much more interesting.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 10, 2012)

Creme egg said:


> I’m kind of annoyed that their making this. I thought the dark knight (When the villain is the only decent thing in the movie you know you fucked up) was the last of Nolan’s bat films. His films feel like an attempt to win awards instead of entertaining the people.
> 
> Hell has he ever read a batman story before?  Now I’m not going to say that being realistic is bad (look at batman year one. It’s great) but he doesn’t make his movies feel like a batman story. Look how interesting and intelligent Bruce is in year one, dark knight returns, long Halloween, hush, the grant Morrison series, knight fall, no man’s land  and the court of owls (I could mention more but I would  be here all day if I did). In the Nolan movies Bruce does not act like a detective but instead an idiot who shouts and grunts. Bruce in the films doesn’t even have a fighting style.
> 
> ...



Insinuating that Christopher Nolan is a bad director? 

He took the mediocre shit that was Batman and brought it into the real world. I don't give a darn about that theatrical shit. I can go watch Avengers, Transformers, the old Superman, Dare Devil, etc. to get my comic-book world circus fix. 

Nolan made Batman into what *it should be.* Dark, realistic (as far as movies go), and meaningful. This guy has had a trilogy planned since the start (as said in interviews since Batman Begins). So he knows what he is doing and he going to finally put together the themes from the first two movies with the third one. Did you even watch the commentary by the Batman series actors in the MTV movie awards? If not YouTube it and you'll see how magnificent Nolan is at tying things together.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

> Insinuating that Christopher Nolan is a bad director?



He's not a great Director.



> He took the mediocre shit that was Batman and brought it into the real world. I don't give a darn about that theatrical shit. I can go watch Avengers, Transformers, the old Superman, Dare Devil, etc. to get my comic-book world circus fix.



Batman isn't mediocre, no matter how hard Nolanbots wish it was so they could claim him to be the saviour. Transformers? Really? 

How magnificent Nolan is at tying things? Jesus christ you guys really buy everything he feeds you. Tie up what, that Gotham needs a hero? Wow Sherlock Nolan is a genius he figured out the running theme of Batman.

If I see Dark and Realistic thrown around more, I'm gonna rage. The whole gritty shit is 18 year old mind set of film making, making something dark doesn't equal realism.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> He's not a great Director.



Oh really? That's why every movie he has made has garnered critical acclaim and overall positive reviews from movie goers? Find me *one* movie that he made where the reviews are generally unfavorable. I'll wait.

Also, he is well-respected throughout the movie-making community. Nice try.



Ennoea said:


> Batman isn't mediocre, no matter how hard Nolanbots wish it was so they could claim him to be the saviour. Transformers? Really?
> 
> How magnificent Nolan is at tying things? Jesus christ you guys really buy everything he feeds you. Tie up what, that Gotham needs a hero? Wow Sherlock Nolan is a genius he figured out the running theme of Batman.



You clearly don't pay attention when you watch movies. In Batman Begins he conquered his own fear in order to strike fear into the criminals of Gotham. He beat the symbolic obstacle that was Ra's al Ghul and his organization. In The Dark Knight he faced chaos itself and saw the true face of evil. In the end, he learned that in order to continue to protect Gotham from the inevitable pure evil of the world he had to *become* the "villain". Hint hint: "You either die a hero, or live long enough to see yourself become the villain. 

Finally, we will see how he wraps it all up with the final installment.

All it takes is some comprehension. The old Batman movies were a joke and their villains were clowns dressed in fabulous and outrageous clothing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Tekkenman11 thinks Nolan is a good director.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Tekkenman11 thinks Nolan is a good director.



Provide some ACTUAL proof as to how he isn't and then I'll take you seriously. Your opinion on the matter means nothing. Read my previous post at the top of the page troll.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

I bet if film critics told this guy that walking off a bridge was a great experience, he'd do it.

Quick, someone tell Ebert to post that walking off a bridge is a great idea!!


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I bet if film critics told this guy that walking off a bridge was a great experience, he'd do it.
> 
> Quick, someone tell Ebert to post that walking off a bridge is a great idea!!



My troll-radar is reading levels that are off the charts.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

> Oh really? That's why every movie he has made has garnered critical acclaim and overall positive reviews from movie goers? Find me one movie that he made where the reviews are generally unfavorable. I'll wait.



Oh here we go, his directing is borderline terrible. I feel sad that mainstream films are so poor they have to put this mediocre dimwit on a pedestal. When his editing gets better call me.

If you read in to it enough even Batman and Robin had conflicts that some folks would think are profound.



> All it takes is some comprehension. The old Batman movies were a joke and their villains were clowns dressed in fabulous and outrageous clothing.



As opposed to nurses right?

All those concepts are a running theme in Batman, Nolan didn't save the Batman nor is he Batman's creator, it's always been there. Congrats to him he treated the series better than Joel Schumacher, someone give him a medal.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> Provide some ACTUAL proof has to how he isn't and then I'll take you seriously. Your opinion on the matter means nothing. Read my previous post at the top of the page troll.



Christopher Nolan is a fucking joke.

The fact you need to sink your entire argument into a fallacy as predictable and out-dated as citing fallible critic praise and meaningless accolades just shows how completely bankrupt you are of putting up an original argument. It's fucking hilarious how you leave out Nolan's over-reliance on fraudulent-philosophical narratives, excessive exposition to spoon-feed his audiences since he doesn't have enough faith in his own teeny-bopper fanbase to grasp his egotistical bullshit. Oh, and not to mention the guy can't direct his way out of a paper bag.

His action sequences are so limited and boring, not to mention so poorly choreographed and composited, that it's no wonder why he has to try and compensate with OH SO SERIOUS screenplays. The guy never gets a memorable performance out of his actors, with the sole exception being Heath Ledger. In every other one of his films, it's just the standard phoned-in performances.

How about the fact that he can't write or direct a proper female character to save his life?

How about the fact that he can't properly utilize effective moments of humor, which even the most serious of serious directors can manage to do.

The guy is a clown. He's one of the most undeserved renowned directors to come along in a while. No one with a single iota of intelligence and self-respect as a REAL film fan gives an absolute FUCK about something as trivial as "critical reception."

Hey, maybe next you can sink you're fallacies into something like an Oscar nomination. I hear they mean about as much as an MTV movie award these days--but hey, taking into consideration how diaphanous your standards are, you probably think that's a good thing!


----------



## josh101 (Jun 10, 2012)

Box Office success on his films? ✔ 
Films are highly rated by the general public? ✔ 
Films are critically acclaimed? ✔ 
Award nominations/wins? ✔ 

Sorry but what exactly is the criteria of success to be a good director? For you to like him?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Box Office success on his films? ✔
> Films are highly rated by the general public? ✔
> Films are critically acclaimed? ✔
> Award nominations/wins? ✔
> ...



Michael Bay gets high box office returns on his films. The general public enjoy his films (_or else they wouldn't make as much as they do_), yet everyone knows he's a terrible director.

What qualifies as a proper critic these days? You do realize that both Rotten Tomatoes and Metacritic accept reviews from people who run blogspot sites, or fansites, or from shitty networks like MTV, CBS, and Fox, right? The so called "profession" of being a film critic is not held to the same standard that it was back in the 60s, 70s, and 80s, I will tell you that much. You can thank social networking sites and the current worldwide web and its form of exploitation for killing off whatever intelligent critics were left in this world.

Same thing with awards. Why should any SELF-RESPECTING film fan put stock into panels that are ran with a political bias? It's a collective circle jerk amongst peers that just want to get their buddies off and add more fuel to the fire of their undeserved egos. Yeah, let me know when Nolan actually makes a landmark film that will stand the test of time, as opposed to being treated as the metaphorical fast food dollar menu food that it is.

Who honestly gives a fuck about what some blogspot critic thinks? If you can't use your own imagination and intellect as a way of determining a film's quality, then you're fucking hopeless. Just continue doing whatever everyone else tells you to do, instead of indulging yourself in the concept of beating to the tune of your own drum. Critics are worthless, they really are.

Roger Ebert is some big time Pulitzer prize winner, right? He's the grand daddy of all critics right?

Then why has he given films like 'Speed 2' a 3/4, 'Battleship' 2.5/4, while giving something like 'The Raid' 1/4? This is, after all, from the same guy who blasted fans of Michael Bay movies, yet he's guilty of enjoying one of the worst blockbuster sequels ever conceived.

Being a journalist may be a "professional" job, but there's nothing professional about being a critic; EVERYONE's a critic.

It's  awesome that I can end up enjoying films based off the confidence that I have in myself, to be able to judge them on its own merits and not someone elses. I mean, what a concept it is to be able to think for yourself.


----------



## josh101 (Jun 10, 2012)

You still haven't answered the question here, what is a directors criteria for being successful or good? 

In truth it's an unanswerable question as it all comes down to people's subjective opinion. You think he's a bad director, I, and a large population of the general republic, think he's a great director. Going on and on about why you think he's a terrible director is just starting to become a broken record situation.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Subjectivity is the weakest cop-out for any film discussion. It's used by those who have just had a great rebuttal thrown at them, so they have no other way to counter-argue it with anything other than a cop-out.

Enjoy having pointless critics and meaningless awards dictating how you perceive a film's quality, as opposed to judging it on your own merits.


----------



## josh101 (Jun 11, 2012)

That wasn't a great rebuttal. It was some baseless rant on why you don't like or credit the critics of today, which was only one of my points on why Nolan could be considered a good director. I don't give a darn that some critic enjoyed a bad movie, if he was the sole voice behind Nolan support, or what his reputation was built on, sure, mention him all you like. Funny that this Ebert fella you're trying to discredit was a successful critic back in the 60's, 70's and 80's, when, like you said, film critics were held to a certain standard eh. 

Bash on Nolan all you want, his: ratings, nominations, fan base, films, awards, reviews, scores, film gross, etc ( you get the picture, even though the list can go on ) speak for itself. I personally find Nolan's films enjoyable, thus I rate him off my own merit, but I'm no film critic, I haven't been to film school, I don't understand a lot of this film terminology, so sue me, I'm guilty of using other, more informed peoples opinions on his success as a director. And the vast majority of these more informed people seem to share the same opinion, thus, to me, Nolan is a good director. 

I don't enjoy dictating a films quality. I watch a film to enjoy it and be entertained, not to critique it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, it was an excellent rebuttal, because in your most previous posts leading up to your most recent one, you were using critical reception and baseless accolades as a basic counterargument. I effortlessly (_and accurately, I might add_) pointed out how the two of you were using a counterargument based off an incredibly shallow fallacy. The entire foundation of your argument was discredited by that fact that you didn't use your own criteria for judging a film based on its own stature.

Haha, if anything, Ebert being the sole voice behind Nolan would be considered a windfall compared to his current supporters, I.E. mass quantities of 14 - 17 year old, pimple-faced blowhards that don't know a single fucking thing about filmmaking, but I digress. Moving on, I never used Ebert as a frame of reference when it came to film critics; I was speaking about the general worldwide collection of critics, where politics and fansites weren't the bulk of all reviews.

Yeah, that's fine and dandy if you don't want to critique a film... surely no one is twisting your arm. However, if that's how you're going to go about watching films, then you might as well stay out of any argument in which I raise extremely valid points when it comes to the technical jargon of filmmaking. To put it simply, for anyone that isn't caught up in the fast food world of modern Hollywood... we _know_ that Nolan is a below-average director.

Every single one of his films are disposable.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2012)

tetra i'm sure you are very sure of your own opinions bla bla bla, and you probably have some good basis for your personal dislike of nolan. but you're like the only person in the fucking world who thinks hes _terrible_


----------



## Angelus (Jun 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> It's  awesome that I can end up enjoying films based off the confidence that I have in myself, to be able to judge them on its own merits and not someone elses. I mean, what a concept it is to be able to think for yourself.





TetraVaal said:


> Subjectivity is the weakest cop-out for any film discussion. It's used by those who have just had a great rebuttal thrown at them, so they have no other way to counter-argue it with anything other than a cop-out.
> 
> Enjoy having pointless critics and meaningless awards dictating how you perceive a film's quality, as opposed to judging it on your own merits.



That doesn't even make any sense. First you argue that your own subjective opinion is what matters most when judging the quality of a movie, then in the next post you say subjectivity is a weak cop-out. Gotta make up your mind one way or the other.

Personally I think your own opinion is the only way to judge a movie; sure there are obviously some objective ways to judge if a movies is made well, but in the end it's all about if the movie manages to draw you in and what meaning you ascribe to it.

It's perfectly ok if you don't like Nolan as a director, but your Nolan-flaming is getting out of hand in this thread. That is also true for some other people here.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2012)

The argument began with the statement that Batman is mediocre and needed Nolan to save it. That's bullshit. Nolan is mediocre.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2012)

This argument 

Talk about the clashing of two extremes, Nolanbots and a Nolan-hater. He's not _nearly_ as good as Tekkeman thinks he is, and he's not as bad as Tetra says he is. Though at least the "haters" are providing some valid criticism compared to obvious vapid fanboyism.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> This argument
> 
> Talk about the clashing of two extremes, Nolanbots and a Nolan-hater. He's not _nearly_ as good as Tekkeman thinks he is, and he's not as bad as Tetra says he is. Though at least the "*haters*" are providing some *valid criticism* compared to obvious vapid fanboyism.



Not defending anyone but  at that contradiction, how is someone who is extremely bias to begin with will provide valid criticism if they just will not accept any good?  



> Criticism is the practice of judging the *merits and faults* of something or someone



So haters will just look at all faults which they are doing. 

Fans will look at all the merits which they are also doing.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2012)

I used quotation marks to show that I was using the term haters for lack of a better one. 

Though Tetra makes me wonder sometime...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2012)

So apparently Nolan is a terrible director now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2012)

I read last week that Nolan would like to do a Bond movie someday.  I think it is a terrible idea. Nolan struggles with action.  Everyone knows it.  That battle in the snow in Inception is one of the worst action set pieces I can remember.  It was horrific.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2012)

The snow battle was alarming, so were the bits when Yusef was driving and gunmen were giving chase.  So much for the militarised projections.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I read last week that Nolan would like to do a Bond movie someday.  I think it is a terrible idea. Nolan struggles with action.  Everyone knows it.  That battle in the snow in Inception is one of the worst action set pieces I can remember.  It was horrific.



My mind immediately went to what we would get if there was a collaboration of Nolan/Michael Bay. 

Would be an interesting story with over the top explosions and the reuse of scenes ending with a battle in New York.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2012)

Were you guys laughing when the van fell in slow motion?  That shit was hilarious.  Nolan can do comedy after all.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 11, 2012)

Starkk said:


> My mind immediately went to what we would get if there was a collaboration of Nolan/Michael Bay.
> 
> Would be an interesting story with over the top explosions and the reuse of scenes ending with a battle in New York.



The movie will be called "Apple Big."


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Were you guys laughing when the van fell in slow motion?  That shit was hilarious.  Nolan can do comedy after all.



What about the gunmen with a shotgun shooting Yusef almost point blank through the window of the van and as soon as the shell hit the glass and broke, the pellets just seemed to disappear. Now that was hilarious, or the gun men missing to hit Hardy who was a few inches away and he had higher ground, yet hardy had enough time to find a gun in the snow and turn around and shooting him.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 11, 2012)

Stark said:


> The movie will be called "Apple Big."



And the second movie would be called "Apple Bigg."


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2012)

THINGS ARE WORSE THAN EVER.


----------



## Bart (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 16, 2012)

In the previews Bane gets a bunch of tumblers. That crap is from Wayne Enterprises and they're supposed to have been a shelved project, right?

So my question is, how in the world has Bane gotten so many? Is someone working in Wayne Enterprises giving him these things, or did Bane steal them in what I can expect would be the revolution?   Even if he just looted them, why does WE have so many now?


----------



## Bart (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Nightblade (Jun 17, 2012)

looks like he's going to rip his face off.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2012)

He's about to make sweet love to him.


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 17, 2012)

How are you guys not laughing whenever you read Tetra's comment? Tetra trying to make the internet hate Nolan. But guess what. Nolan is dusting off his shoulders at Tetra's attempt, because it's not even reaching his ears. And plus, he got money, and money, oh and that fking money. 

What does Tetra has? I don't know. His hate? Oh, and I believe he said he was going to school, majoring in film. 

Tetra comments about Nolan is that he doesn't know how to make an action scene, and how he's trying to make it so SERIOUS, when it's just a batman movie. Oh, and he can't direct shit. 

Tetra, I would like to recommend you to watch Suits, Season 2, episode 1. 

There's nothing new under the sun. So stop acting like there's going to be some crazy action movie that's going to make you shit your pants. Or actually ejaculate for the first time.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 17, 2012)

This movie gonna be so geewd.

Except for Ane Horseway part.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2012)

FeiHong said:


> How are you guys not laughing whenever you read Tetra's comment? Tetra trying to make the internet hate Nolan. But guess what. Nolan is dusting off his shoulders at Tetra's attempt, because it's not even reaching his ears. And plus, he got money, and money, oh and that fking money.
> 
> What does Tetra has? I don't know. His hate? Oh, and I believe he said he was going to school, majoring in film.
> 
> ...



Lol pretty sure no one takes Tetra seriously. He's fun to read though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

NO MOAR DEAD COPS!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

**


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

....SAY IT!

*EDIT:* I don't even have to type up walls of text to prove my fundamentally sound points anymore. I can just use Nolan's terrible dialogue to make the points for me. 

"BUT HE'S DO DEEP AND SOPHOSIPHICATED DURRR HURRRR"


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 17, 2012)

Tetra is an essential part of this thread


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2012)

still a month away but i gotta buy early tickets for it before they sell out


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 17, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Lol pretty sure no one takes Tetra seriously. He's fun to read though.



To an extend. How many threads and pages has he been preaching non-sense? You know what he is?

He's that kid in the basketball court saying "I can make a half court shot". Everybody laughs. But he keeps saying it. 

We need someone to either beat the stuffing out of this kid. Or say, "Here you go kid. Here's the ball. Go shoot it". And 99% the kid's going to miss. And he needs that embarrassment to change.

I know it's the internet and all. But it's still some sort of encouragement. For him to stay that way.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> NO MOAR DEAD COPS!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

For a sub-forum that supposedly doesn't _"take me serious"_, there's a plethora of users on here that sure do love talking about me. Oh, but I know, I can paraphrase this so easily; you only do it to prove a point, right? You do it to make sure that I acknowledge the fact that you dopes just don't care about what I have to say. Yet, what happens whenever I make threads on here? Why did it take the original 'Prometheus' thread three days to amass the amount of posts and views that mine did within an 18-hour window? Why did my "Ant-Battleship" thread go on to be faaaaarrrrrr more successful than the thread pertaining the actual film itself? See here:  compared to: 

Do you know why my threads and my posts are so broadly discussed by people on here? It's because I'm always right. Always. I've never had a film-related argument refuted by a single user on this forum and that's not gonna change. You can't do it. I guarantee you can't. I'll end up taking you out behind the woodshed and give you a textual lashing that you'll never forget. Hell, if anything, I should start having banners hanged in borders at the top of this forum's headline, showcasing all of the users that I've buried on this forum time and time again, that's how consistent I am.

I know what this all boils down to. It's you Nolan fanboys going to any measure to vehemently disagree with the logic that the guy just very well might not be a good director. You put all of your counterarguments in other people's hands (_shitty film critics_); you rely on infallible praise and false judiciousness courtesy of other 14 and 15 year old teeny-bopper windbags, who don't know a single fucking thing about filmmaking in the first place. You fall back on fallacies like award panels, which are built solely around a political agenda so their peers can routinely circle-jerk one another. All your defenses boil down to a collective grouping of conformity. You can't put together an argument built STRICTLY around your own guidelines and principles of defending a filmmaker and his films, so you revert to gauzy tactics in a predictable attempt to get someone else to speak for you.

Christopher Nolan is a very average director. His films are entirely forgettable. They're not going to stand the test of time. The funniest part is, 10 years from now, however long it may be... when an actual COMPETENT director comes along to finally deliver a proper Batman film, his bogus legacy will be completely torn down. That's his goldmine right now--that's what made his name--yet once its exposed that the source material isn't something exclusive to him, people will forget about whatever it is that he's doing now.

It's a hard pill of truth to swallow, primarily because you're all a bunch of delusional kids who will eat up anything that the pop-culture media hand-feeds you.  But hey, someone has to be the voice of reason around here--and clearly, I am that voice. 

Looks like I just made that half-court shot after all! ;-)


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 17, 2012)

^


----------



## Bart (Jun 17, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Tetra is an essential part of this thread


----------



## Angelus (Jun 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Do you know why my threads and my posts are so broadly discussed by people on here?* It's because I'm always right. Always. *I've never had a film-related argument refuted by a single user on this forum and that's not gonna change. You can't do it. I guarantee you can't. I'll end up taking you out behind the woodshed and give you a textual lashing that you'll never forget. Hell, if anything, I should start having banners hanged in borders at the top of this forum's headline, showcasing all of the users that I've buried on this forum time and time again, that's how consistent I am.





You're hilarious Tetra - delirious to be sure - but definitely hilarious.

Keep postin' man


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Looks like I just made that half-court shot after all! ;-)


Well played.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> It's a hard pill of truth to swallow, primarily *because you're all a bunch of delusional kids who will eat up anything that the pop-culture media hand-feeds you*.  But hey, someone has to be the voice of reason around here--and clearly, I am that voice.



Lol Right. Cool.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 17, 2012)

^

Awesome.

Your two favorite movies, amirite?


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 17, 2012)

You need to get your eyes check. That ball didn't went in. It was an air-ball.  Who said you were right? Not me, not the people below your post. Are you sniffing something good? I wish people would stop doing drugs. 

Shit man, you must be right. You just posted something on the internet. And you have a guy whose forum name use to be Rukia, following your tail. Congrats man. That's the only acknowledgement you ever need right? 

Please, everyone been arguing with you. So how are you right? If you were so right. People wouldn't be debating this with you. Because they would just accept it. So, just because they fail to win the debate. Doesn't necessarily mean you're right. I haven't studied film, or whatever.

But I haven't seen a movie that's been so good, I was excited afterwards. *There hasn't been anything new under the sun*. In my opinion, there has been a lot of mediocre quality of movies since ever!

It's also in my opinion, that no movie will stand well against time. But I wouldn't say Nolan is bad at his job. Because I believe that. 

Everyone in Hollywood is bad their job. Because the shit that they release ever year. They need to get slapped. But people still goes to the movie. Because they don't care. It's just two hours of their time. 

But yeah. We won't see a good movie ever. Until writers get paid properly, or whatever.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

FeiHong...


































































































































WHEN I'M IN GOTHAM'S ASSES, YOU HAVE MY PERMISSION TO DIVE!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 17, 2012)

Going to press-screening. Yes, I'm that important. Can't fucking wait.

Here's hoping for Robin Begins trailer after credits.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2012)

That football player can run through a demolition


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> That football player can run through a demolition


Hines Ward.  His reaction when he turns around and sees the field is so fake.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 17, 2012)

Hines Ward is/was a Pittsburgh Steeler. He could probably pull that off in real-life if he truly wanted too.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

Wines Hard.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> Hines Ward is/was a Pittsburgh Steeler. He could probably pull that off in real-life if he truly wanted too.


They should have used a real actor.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2012)

One thing's for sure this movie will surpass Avengers in  the ass shots department


*Spoiler*: __ 




dem...batpod scenes . I probably should delete this post before CMX paste a horse tail or something.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> That football player can run through a demolition



I would love to see his therapy after that. "I turned around... They were all gone... Why was I the only one left?" 

Yep, he's gonna have some major PTS haunting him for the rest of his life, probably ruin his family life if he's married with kids, probably get divorced, becomes a bad dad. Will become a drunk, his life will spiral downwards in a deep depression each night wake up screaming of a nightmare of him running, scoring a TD and then turning around before he screams himself awake... Lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2012)

did some of his teammates die?


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 17, 2012)

I doubt it. They should be able to walk it off.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2012)

Sick of this film already. It really looks terrible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2012)

Don Draper said:


> I doubt it. They should be able to walk it off.



How unfortunate

I think I'll watch the first two movies later.

I honestly remember almost nothing of Batman Begins


----------



## josh101 (Jun 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> For a sub-forum that supposedly doesn't _"take me serious"_, there's a plethora of users on here that sure do love talking about me. Oh, but I know, I can paraphrase this so easily; you only do it to prove a point, right? You do it to make sure that I acknowledge the fact that you dopes just don't care about what I have to say. Yet, what happens whenever I make threads on here? Why did it take the original 'Prometheus' thread three days to amass the amount of posts and views that mine did within an 18-hour window? Why did my "Ant-Battleship" thread go on to be faaaaarrrrrr more successful than the thread pertaining the actual film itself? See here:  compared to:
> 
> Do you know why my threads and my posts are so broadly discussed by people on here? It's because I'm always right. Always. I've never had a film-related argument refuted by a single user on this forum and that's not gonna change. You can't do it. I guarantee you can't. I'll end up taking you out behind the woodshed and give you a textual lashing that you'll never forget. Hell, if anything, I should start having banners hanged in borders at the top of this forum's headline, showcasing all of the users that I've buried on this forum time and time again, that's how consistent I am.
> 
> ...


The bit about the Anti-Battleship thread made me laugh. Didn't the thread start out as one dedicated to a joke article about Peter Berg being sent to "Director Jail".. Then when people started to post about it not being funny, a mod merged it with one of your previous threads and changed the title. :rofl


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> That football player can run through a demolition





Lex Luthor said:


> Hines Ward is/was a Pittsburgh Steeler. He could probably pull that off in real-life if he truly wanted too.



It's amazing that Hines Ward has no ACL in one of his knees.

And yet, still competes in the NFL.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

josh101 said:


> The bit about the Anti-Battleship thread made me laugh. Didn't the thread start out as one dedicated to a joke article about Peter Berg being sent to "Director Jail".. Then when people started to post about it not being funny, a mod merged it with one of your previous threads and changed the title. :rofl



First off, that article was funny. I had to clarify that there are certain users on here who have such a vapid sense of humor, that they just don't understand the concept of humor that isn't completely "on the surface." 

Secondly, the first article I posted single-handedly garnered more replies and views than the "official" Battleship thread. So... what exactly are you trying to accomplish with this post, other than the fact that you're on my dick harder than a condom?

Third, and finally, was it really necessary for you to quote my ENTIRE post just to type out such an unwarranted response? How hard could it have been for you to type "@TETRA,"?


----------



## josh101 (Jun 17, 2012)

@Gundam Ez8. Better? 

Yeah, it's a real hoot. Guess that's why it received just one single like on the website it was actually published on. 

Christ, a whole three more replies better than the original movie thread? #HighRoller


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

>Insert popcorn gif here


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

josh101 said:


> @Gundam Ez8. Better?
> 
> Yeah, it's a real hoot. Guess that's why it received just one single like on the website it was actually published on.
> 
> Christ, a whole three more replies better than the original movie thread? #HighRoller



Oh ho! You know my name from Guillermo Del Toro's message board, congratulations, you can read... and evidently, you can stalk people onto other boards, you fucking weirdo.

HollyandSwine was a site established JUST this year, by a user who posts on IMDb (_who DOESN'T cross-promote, fyi_). So maybe that's the reason the article has one like? Fuck it, who cares? You might as well fallback onto fallacies like how critical reception tells you if a movie is good. It's basically the same logic.

Yep, but a hell of a lot more views and individual feedback in a SHORT amount of time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sick of this film already. It really looks terrible.



I am allergic to peanuts and I still eat it....wait I dont because that be just silly.


----------



## josh101 (Jun 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh ho! You know my name from Guillermo Del Toro's message board, congratulations, you can read... and evidently, you can stalk people onto other boards, you fucking weirdo.
> 
> HollyandSwine was a site established JUST this year, by a user who posts on IMDb (_who DOESN'T cross-promote, fyi_). So maybe that's the reason the article has one like? Fuck it, who cares? You might as well fallback onto fallacies like how critical reception tells you if a movie is good. It's basically the same logic.
> 
> Yep, but a hell of a lot more views and individual feedback in a SHORT amount of time.


Or maybe, I read the Pacific Rim topic? I have no idea where or what the name is from, I just remember a user editing it out after he called you it. Seems to have hit a sore spot. 

Well the other article, the one that actually is a little bit humorous, seems to have gotten a fair few more likes and comments. The article is unfunny to me, and I believe you said I should judge things on my own merits, not others. A comedian doesn't blame his audience if no one is laughing. 

Corr, a three page topic in a couple of days. Watch out son, I know the forum was recently updated but at that rate this place won't be able to cope.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2012)

Has China gotten a 15 week ahead of US release yet? I want to know if the movie is good or not.


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sick of this film already. It really looks terrible.



Yet you've posted here 37 times 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Has China gotten a 15 week ahead of US release yet? I want to know if the movie is good or not.



Buy a ticket and go to the Chinese release and tell us all about it; it's already been voted on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay. I will get a plane ticket and hop on the next flight out to see a movie.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Okay. I will get a plane ticket and hop on the next flight out to see a movie.



Shaky cam it for the rest of us. Cheers!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> They should have used a real actor.



Why? 

It's not a big part and who better to play a football player than a Pittsburgh Steeler.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> >Insert popcorn gif here



Where's mine? I like toffee popcorn most.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2012)

Get your own.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> >Insert popcorn gif here





Velocity said:


> Where's mine? I like toffee popcorn most.





This thread never disappoints me


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2012)

The fire starter Batman part always gets me.  

And wtf im trying to make sense of the plot with these trailers but its just not adding up.

We see Bruce with a walking stick - MAH WIFE scene.
Alfred picks him up - SWING OF THINGS scene.
But then the scenes in which his imprisoned. Was that before or after, cant be after or before, because if its before Bane then how did he get that injury? If it's after Bane, why isnt Gotham in flames? Parties and shit are still happening.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

Don Draper said:


> Shaky cam it for the rest of us. Cheers!



I will put a used condom over the lens as a filter.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will put a used condom over the lens as a filter.



3D IMAX Jizz?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2012)

BITCHES AND MOTHAFACKAS


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like both Bane and Batman are beating up some midget in their fight scene.


----------



## Bart (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr. Wayne     :WOW


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2012)

Music is sooo goood. I'm so having the soundtrack.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2012)

That's not a walking stick..thats a pimp cane


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2012)

No , that a Batcane!


----------



## Bart (Jun 19, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Music is sooo goood. I'm so having the soundtrack.



I know right? So much sweeter knowing that Zimmer's scoring _Man of Steel_ :WOW



~Gesy~ said:


> That's not a walking stick..thats a pimp cane





Danger Doom said:


> No , that a Batcane!



LMFAO ;D


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 19, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> _*Do you know why my threads and my posts are so broadly discussed by people on here? It's because I'm always right. Always. I've never had a film-related argument refuted by a single user on this forum and that's not gonna change*_.



I stopped reading right there. (Not really, but I digress the point was made ;])

Trolls will be trolls. 

Your diatribe was dually noted, now carry on and let the true gentleman converse.
_____________________________________________________________

Anyways, the new Nokia Dark Knight Rises trailer was orgasmic. I had to bring an extra tissue box just to re-watch it.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Oh here we go, his directing is borderline terrible. I feel sad that mainstream films are so poor they have to put this mediocre dimwit on a pedestal. When his editing gets better call me.



That's a nice use of a scapegoat. You didn't answer my question. I see no proof of how Nolan is a terrible director.

Provide me some actual anecdotal evidence, or a peer-reviewed article that demonstrates how Christopher Nolan is at the bottom of the barrel when it comes to the directing community. Oh wait, you can't because it's a false perception of his abilities. 

Once again, don't bother spewing the same nonsensical garbage that's the product of your misplaced hatred unless you can back it up. I want you to give me _*one*_ movie where the *majority* of *acclaimed* critics and/or audience disliked the movie.

Give me *one*.

Fuck, I'll even let you use Rotten Tomatoes or any other internet reviewing website as a handicap.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

Why are you bringing up an argument from almost ten days ago? Just agree to disagree at this point. I don't think he's awful either.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2012)

The new trailer used the football field scene again.  Warner Bros enjoys that shot a lot more than I do.


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

The new trailer looked decent enough, hopefully the action is better in this movie as it seems like the action will play a more prominent role.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The new trailer used the football field scene again.  Warner Bros enjoys that shot a lot more than I do.



I now think I'm going to sleep through that scene in the theater.

Unless football players antagonize the villain, like in that stupid Dragon Ball Z episode.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 19, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> I now think I'm going to sleep through that scene in the theater.
> 
> Unless football players antagonize the villain, like in that stupid Dragon Ball Z episode.



LOL. I just imagined Ochocinco telling Bane to kiss the baby or child please. 

But decent trailer was decent. 

Also Stunna what anime/tv show is your sig from?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2012)

Don Draper said:


> Also Stunna what anime/tv show is your sig from?



It looks old.


----------



## Friday (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone else not care for this movie because what made the other movies was just Heath Ledger? I don't follow the "The Dark Knight" fandom because I thought the movie was crap besides the villain.

I wonder how much worse Christian Bale's voice acting has gotten.


----------



## Bart (Jun 20, 2012)

Okaay whatever ...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 20, 2012)

^^

I AM EDGY

I AM THE MINORITY

I AM... HIPSTER


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2012)

Don Draper said:


> Also Stunna what anime/tv show is your sig from?


The 'Ghost in the Shell' film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 20, 2012)

Christopher Nolan really is a terrible director, though. Ennoea is completely right.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The new trailer looked decent enough, hopefully the action is better in this movie as it seems like the action will play a more prominent role.



It better be a lot better than the shitty ones in the other two movies. Fuck, at least you can make out the action in the Bourne films.

In Nolan's Batman films, I only see a big black shape most of the time on the screen, and maybe a fist or two . Just look at the final fight between Ra's Al Ghul & Batman. Were they rolling around in a seat the whole time? I don't know, as I couldn't tell what was going on.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2012)

Nolan looks to be up to his old tricks.  The guy is over his head when it comes to action.

Some of the action in the trailer just looks terrible.  Batman doesn't know how to throw a punch.  Bain spins around and jumps in the air and throws a punch.  I see a lot of swinging and missing.  It all looks very awkward.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 20, 2012)

That roundhouse kick by Catwoman looks so terrible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2012)

Black Widow flipping around to do a take down while in a room surrounded by enemies.

I will just leave that there.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2012)

You know what I realised? ;O

We'll be hearing Batman's theme for the first time in _The Dark Knight Rises_ ~

It's been building up since Batman Begins and Zimmer said that he's not earnt it yet, but he will in TDKR, exciting stuff there to be honest :WOW


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope he puts more melody to it. Honestly the arkham city theme is probably my favorite batman theme to date. Admittedly it's basically a combo of the elfman and zimmer themes, but I think it works really well.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2012)

Friday said:


> I thought the movie was crap besides the villain.


I agree.  The movie is boring as hell when the Joker isn't involved.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2012)

Peer reviewed articles? When his action scenes are coherent, call me.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2012)

It's not like anyone writing any kind of review will convince you so that's a moot point 

:|


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Black Widow flipping around to do a take down while in a room surrounded by enemies.
> 
> I will just leave that there.



Didn't she already knock the other guys around a bit?  Besides, she needed to get out of the chair.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Peer reviewed articles? When his action scenes are coherent, call me.



I agree that Nolan's fight scenes are sub par, but I don't think that's enough to say he's a bad director. 

And I think his action scenes in general aren't bad, it's mainly actual fight scenes where he falters.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Wesley said:


> Didn't she already knock the other guys around a bit?  Besides, she needed to get out of the chair.



 It is still not a feasible way of fighting or getting out of the chair. Those men had 100lbs over her .Most of those  fight scenes dont add up, but anyone who enjoys those fight scenes and complains about Nolan shitty action  because it is not practical is just being hypocritical.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Christopher Nolan really is a terrible director, though. Ennoea is completely right.



I seriously better not see a post of yours in the Blender ...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

CRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYING.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> It is still not a feasible way of fighting or getting out of the chair. Those men had 100lbs over her .Most of those  fight scenes dont add up, but anyone who enjoys those fight scenes and complains about Nolan shitty action  because it is not practical is just being hypocritical.



Link removed

She wasn't surrounded when she broke out of the chair.  She'd already kicked their asses.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Wesley said:


> Link removed
> 
> She wasn't surrounded when she broke out of the chair.  She'd already kicked their asses.



Meh, I stand corrected but she still shouldnt be able to accomplish that either way.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2012)

No one's complaining about practicality: it's a superhero movie. People are complaining about the way he shoots his action. You can't even see what's going on, let alone make fun of practicality or choreography.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

Wesley said:


> Link removed
> 
> She wasn't surrounded when she broke out of the chair.  She'd already kicked their asses.



Not only that, but no one's complaining about Nolan's action sequences from a practicality aspect (_not besides the choreography, or lack thereof, anyway_). It's the fact that his direction is so erratic, sloppy and features extremely poor shot composition during all of his action sets. The only time he even manages to convey something interesting is when he pulls off a stunt (_I.E. flipping the 18-wheeler; the anti-gravity fight scene in 'Inception'_), yet more often than not, it just reeks of a gimmick shot that says _"LOOK AT ME GUYS! LOOK AT WHAT I CAN DO!"_ rather than using it as a catalyst for his film's narrative. Oh, and not to mention that his action sequences are poorly edited.

I wouldn't expect some biased, Nolan-drone to understand this, though. They'd walk off a bridge with him if he asked them to. Fuck, they'd follow Nolan to *Jonestown* if he asked them to.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice flame bait kid, ignoring me calling Nolan action shitty.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 21, 2012)

I feel like I'm trolling in an Anti-Nolan FC.
I wouldn't be surprised if someone changes the name as Anti-The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I feel like I'm trolling in an Anti-Nolan FC.
> I wouldn't be surprised if someone changes the name as Anti-The Dark Knight Rises.



Wait till the movie comes out and we will get reviews titles such as: You all know I hate this director but I got to prove it to you anyways. .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2012)

Bart said:


> You know what I realised? ;O
> 
> We'll be hearing Batman's theme for the first time in _The Dark Knight Rises_ ~
> 
> It's been building up since Batman Begins and Zimmer said that he's not earnt it yet, but he will in TDKR, exciting stuff there to be honest :WOW



I always assumed Molossus was his theme. It's always been for me personally.

There definitely are some tracks in the TDKR's OST that have a bit of Batman's trademark music though. If they play it in the right scene then we'll be able to recognize it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Wait till the movie comes out and we will get reviews titles such as: You all know I hate this director but I got to prove it to you anyways. .



popcorn.jpg


About Batman's theme, I trust Zimmer on making an epic theme. I hope it becomes a classic.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Some of the action in the trailer just looks terrible.  Batman doesn't know how to throw a punch.  Bain spins around and jumps in the air and throws a punch.  I see a lot of swinging and missing.  It all looks very awkward.



To be fair Rukia, I don't think Bane or Batman are willing to stand there and just beat on each other. It wouldn't make sense to not dodge.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 21, 2012)

More bitching.

Why am I not suprised?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, but they're not dodging, their punches just aren't connecting.  They're hitting air.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The BFCA?s (Broadcast Film Critics Association) aggregate score for The Dark Knight Rises.  

4 Stars - 100/100


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dont know all critics are hacks they dont know anything about the business, only the highly respected NF Konoha Theatre Film critics opinions matters .


----------



## Angelus (Jun 22, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You dont know all critics are hacks they dont know anything about the business, only the highly respected NF Konoha Theatre Film critics opinions matters .



And so it was written in the holy testament of the Movie-Critics-Bible, and so
*IT SHALL BE*.
​


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 22, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this even real?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2012)

I think the ending will be a masterpiece

not sure about the whole thing or it beating TDK/Avengers in the box office


----------



## Angelus (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd be seriously surprised if this one beats TDK in the box office, let alone the Avengers.

Still gonna be an awesome movie, though.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 22, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, it's 2 stars - 65/100 now


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 22, 2012)

^65/100? lol Snow White and the Huntsman is 68/100


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> ^65/100? lol Snow White and the Huntsman is 68/100





Don't worry, the haters got in early.  It should rise soon enough.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2012)

i c wut u did thar


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't get this BFCA thing. Why is it already showing a rating when barely anyone has seen the movie?


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> I don't get this BFCA thing. Why is it already showing a rating when barely anyone has seen the movie?



Some members of BFCA probably have already seen advanced screenings and thus they rated the movie despite no review of the movie being out, there could be a ban on reviews being made public until a certain date.  

/wild guess


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2012)

Sup Danger Doom, are the reviewers hacks now?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sup Danger Doom, are the reviewers hacks now?



Apparently you missed the boat by all means allow me to reiterate. 



> *You dont know all critics are hacks they dont know anything about the business.*


 
After all the highly esteemed Naruto Forums Theatre Film Critics Association is far better in their reviews to the point they dont even need to watch the film to give a review only trailers, IMDB and their ever so *unbias* opinion is what matters.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Some members of BFCA probably have already seen advanced screenings and thus they rated the movie despite no review of the movie being out, there could be a ban on reviews being made public until a certain date.
> 
> /wild guess



This makes sense. I just figured there would be a lock or something until a certain time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2012)

Who's given reviews? I haven't seen anyone rate the film, just critique the trailers which have been underwhelming. But then I expect Nolanbots to overreact at everything.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 22, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> lol, it's 2 stars - 65/100 now



Still 15 above average lol.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Who's given reviews? I haven't seen anyone rate the film, just critique the trailers which have been underwhelming. But then I expect Nolanbots to overreact at everything.



I wasn't aware he moonlighted as an engineer.


----------



## Vault (Jun 22, 2012)

Why are people so butthurt about the 65/100?  

Oh man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> *critique  * *overreact*



Two words I am sure you dont know how to use properly.

The word Critique is to evaluate/review/give analysis of something in a preferably *unbias * way.

Not , OMG NOLAN SUCK BALLS AT EVERYTHING SO THIS MOVIE WILL SUCK BALLS.  Discredit anyone who disagrees as idiots/Nolanbots and dont provide solid reasoning except your opinion.

Add to the fact you come here religiously to try make everyone hate Nolan as much as you do (it is Nolan you hate not the film otherwise you wouldnt have use Nolanbot as an insult since I did not give Nolan any praise what so ever in my posts). 

The above is what would be define as a Hater. 

Disclaimer: Not everybody who dislike this film is a hater, I for one dislike several things about it but I am not striking down anyone who likes the franchise because he/she does not share my opinion.

For the record I have not seen Insomnia, or Inception only movies I have seen from Nolan are the Batman movies.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey, I like Nolan's work, but sometimes his plots can become too contrived and his female characters are often wooden and asexual. 

Just because people are excited for his films doesn't mean they worship at his altar. The man is just a good filmaker.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Critique doesn't imply a lack of bias; it implies the analysis is in-depth. They are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Critique doesn't imply a lack of bias; it implies the analysis is in-depth. They are not mutually exclusive.



That is why I said it is preferred that it is done in a unbias manner. If you are strongly towards/against it. Then said critique wont hold no substance because you were not really analyzing its good/bad strengths.

When you typically see a review of something it would have pros and cons most of the time .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2012)

Vault said:


> Why are people so butthurt about the 65/100?
> 
> Oh man.


No shit.  Why does anyone give a darn?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh man, I love it when a certain user portrays his ignorance in such flamboyant 	
allotment. It's priceless. It really is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2012)

I love how certain users supposedly ignores Nolanlites but cant help to take the time out respond to posts. 

Ah, Irony there you are girl how have you been.

When you man up I will be waiting as usual.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> No shit.  Why does anyone give a darn?



Because journalists and paper awards determines a film's true success, duh. I thought you knew this. I thought you knew fallacies didn't exist within the narrow parameters of these attentuated minds.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2012)

You , know when I get sick I dont seek doctors for advice on how to help me out, nope when my vast internet knowledge from my medical forums already diagnose me properly. I mean screw doctors it is not like their experience from years of being in the medical business means anything. I the big 20 plus year old barely into my adult hood knows way more than them even though I am not recognize as a doctor professionally. At least my internet buddies think so.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2012)

The action in general looks to be pretty lackluster.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The action in general looks to be pretty lackluster.



Just like every other Nolan movie.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The action in general looks to be pretty lackluster.



Over an hour of the action scenes will be in IMAX :3



TetraVaal said:


> Just like every other Nolan movie.



For someone who doesn't have anything good to say about Nolan or _TDKR_ why post here then?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2012)

They add spice to the thread.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> They add spice to the thread.



It's like watching monkeys at the zoo.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2012)

Wayne claims he's finally getting angry, let's hope so because in the last two films I've not really liked Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2012)

I think Bale does a decent job as Bruce Wayne.  Wayne isn't supposed to be likable.

Bale is a terrible Batman though.  I'm not sure how much of that is actually his fault.  Who is more responsible for the voice Batman has used in these three films?  Nolan or Bale?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 23, 2012)

Speaking of Batman's voice... I always find it hilarious when Wayne is in the batsuit and he talks to Fox in his "Batman voice", like Fox doesn't actually know who he is.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2012)

I see Karl Urban's been taking some tips from Bale.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 23, 2012)

I actually think Urban sounds more aching to Eastwood.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 23, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Speaking of Batman's voice... I always find it hilarious when Wayne is in the batsuit and he talks to Fox in his "Batman voice", like Fox doesn't actually know who he is.



Meh. Thats just staying in character on the off-chance someone overhears, or so he doesn't slip up later and accidently use his Bruce Wayne voice out of habit. Kevin Conroy's Batman kept his Batman voice on all the time when in costume, even in the Batcave when only Robin or Alfred were around.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> Over an hour of the action scenes will be in IMAX :3



as if higher resolution makes up for editing, choreography and other technical parts


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 24, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> as if higher resolution makes up for editing, choreography and other technical parts



There's good be a lot of people leaving the theatres with headaches.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh god the choreo, the fighting a midget scene should be hilarious.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 24, 2012)

This movie is going to be 2 hours and 45 minutes long. Ouch! I hope I don't feel like I'm sitting through a Harry Poter movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2012)

Why are people complaining about Bale's voice when he is in character as Batman? Surely, you do not expect Bruce Wayne to use his natural voice when in costume as Batman, which would risk his identity being exposed?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 24, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are people complaining about Bale's voice when he is in character as Batman? Surely, you do not expect Bruce Wayne to use his natural voice when in costume as Batman, which would risk his identity being exposed?



As opposed to Superman whos main diguise is a pair of glasses.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 24, 2012)

James Bond said:


> As opposed to Superman whos main diguise is a pair of glasses.



He brushes his hair back too.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2012)

and slouches

and wears clothes 2 sizes too big


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> He brushes his hair back too.



Well yeah, the "S" curl would be a huge giveaway.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 24, 2012)

All I got to say IMAX.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone here bought tickets yet?

Premier seats are now being reserved in advance with the theatres in my city.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 24, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well yeah, the "S" curl would be a huge giveaway.



That what makes the disguise so perfect, no man can get a legit S curl like supes .


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2012)

Al Capone said:


> Anyone here bought tickets yet?
> 
> Premier seats are now being reserved in advance with the theatres in my city.



I haven't nor do I think that I will be reserving a ticket, I'll probably watch the movie in the second week of its release if my friends don't rope me into watching it on the midnight release.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 24, 2012)

Man, the TV spots for this film look so terrible.

I can't believe how hard WB is trying to market the "humor" of the film, with those awful spots of _"Your wife said you were taking a cab"_--_"MY WIFE?!"_ and the dreaded "retirement" spot, with the absolute worst being the _"My mother warned me not to get in cars with strange boys"_--_"THIS IZNT A CARH!!11!"_

Yikes.

Where did Nolan conjure up this sort of wit? Did he travel back in time to seek advice from nursery rhyme poets? Because these putrid attempts at being oh-so-funny seem to appeal to those with a child's intellect.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2012)

I never_ needed_ to reserve a ticket. The theater I go to is pretty big, So seats never fill up completely. Ofcourse to get the best seats in the theater I'll have to get there 20 minutes early.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)

The Imax here is pushing the film hard, I'll probably not watch it till a few weeks later, I hate fanboys and their silliness. They'll probably be chanting Nolan.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 24, 2012)

It's not like there won't be hyena teenagers anyway, unless you get lucky or wait until the movie's theater run is really winding down.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The Imax here is pushing the film hard, I'll probably not watch it till a few weeks later, I hate fanboys and their silliness. They'll probably be chanting Nolan.



Are you expecting people in batsuits? 

which reminds me, is Stunna dressing up?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Man, the TV spots for this film look so terrible.
> 
> I can't believe how hard WB is trying to market the "humor" of the film, with those awful spots of _"Your wife said you were taking a cab"_--_"MY WIFE?!"_ and the dreaded "retirement" spot, with the absolute worst being the _"My mother warned me not to get in cars with strange boys"_--_"THIS IZNT A CARH!!11!"_
> 
> ...



Well it was inflection and mannerisms that made it funny to me. Any clown can type it into NF Forum, lose that aspect, and make it seem unfunny.


Dude you're trying too hard. Just say you hate Nolan (which is okay), and then shut the heck up. It's kinda of pathetic that you got to criticize even the tongue-in-cheek tv spots to make your point. 

I used to do the same crap about Sasuke fandom years ago. Its a big waste of your energy and time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)

> Are you expecting people in batsuits?



Probably filled with people doing impressions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2012)

"Your Punishment must be more severe"


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 24, 2012)

WHEN I'M IN GOTHAM'S ASSES, YOU HAVE MY PERMISSION TO DIVE


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2012)

They're on sale, but I don't really care to grab tickets. My friends are encouraging me to, though. They want to cosplay again like we did for the Avengers, in which case I'd be Billy-Dee Williams' Harvey Dent if he ever became Two-Face.


----------



## Bart (Jun 25, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Your Punishment must be more severe"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2012)

Seen it, was fan-fucking-tastic as expected. Though I missed some parts while making notes. Gonna need probably two more viewings.
Hathaway was just as out of place as it seemed in all the trailers, pics etc. I wonder if they can CGI someone else in her place for bluray edition or something.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Seen it, was fan-fucking-tastic as expected. Though I missed some parts while making notes. Gonna need probably two more viewings.
> Hathaway was just as out of place as it seemed in all the trailers, pics etc. I wonder if they can CGI someone else in her place for bluray edition or something.



You know Hati you cant just post semi-positive reviews in this thread it either you go full negative or go home.

What kind of notes were you making .


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2012)

You will go full retard if I go full negative.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You will go full retard if I go full negative.



What a coincidence I am a lead farmer so you can go ahead.



Now I will just wait for the predictable thumbs up reply. .


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Seen it



How was it?



Hatifnatten said:


> fan-fucking-tastic as expected.







Hatifnatten said:


> Hathaway was just as out of place as it seemed in all the trailers, pics etc. I wonder if they can CGI someone else in her place for bluray edition or something.



So no sexy catwoman?


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> So no sexy catwoman?



That should have been expected with Hathaway being cast as Catwoman.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Seen it, was fan-fucking-tastic as expected. Though I missed some parts while making notes. Gonna need probably two more viewings.
> Hathaway was just as out of place as it seemed in all the trailers, pics etc. I wonder if they can CGI someone else in her place for bluray edition or something.



Is this legit?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, I can't tell if he's serious or not.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2012)

How the hell would he be able to watch it this early? Would have seen spoilers out already from others presumably too.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 25, 2012)

Didn't he say he'd go to press-screening?


----------



## Bart (Jun 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten is a troll 

Apparently the first screening's aren't till friday :WOW


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2012)

Hati came back from the future to tell us of his opinion on the movie.


----------



## Bart (Jun 25, 2012)

Lmfao ^^

Just reading back who on earth would fall for that troll?


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2012)

I fell for it.


----------



## Bart (Jun 25, 2012)

*shakes head*

Gooby, Hatifnatten's punishment must be more severe.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 25, 2012)

*fell for it*



Bart said:


> Hatifnatten is a troll
> 
> Apparently the first screening's aren't till friday :WOW



So there's a chance for sexy catwoman afterall. :I



Eternal Goob said:


> That should have been expected with Hathaway being cast as Catwoman.



She still has a nice figure so its possible.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 26, 2012)

It was obvious he hadn't seen it, what he stated about it was to vague. If he had seen it his post would be full of spoilers, what an attention whore just wanted to be popular on ze internet.


----------



## Bart (Jun 26, 2012)

To be honest I think there's a lot of people who are going to be surprised by Hathaway's performance, even Crazy :WOW


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten is the Doctor 

Also


*Spoiler*: _Queen alert_ 





I so fucking hope she turns out as Talia.






Bart said:


> To be honest I think there's a lot of people who are going to be surprised by Hathaway's performance, even Crazy :WOW



That's the reason why I'm holding back my opinions about Catwoman. People reacted the same for Heath Ledger and we all know how he turned out.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like Miranda holds as much power as Bruce does in the company's business.

Hopefully more of these profiles regarding the other characters will come out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 26, 2012)

> A number of fans have complained that the majority of Warner Bros.’ marketing for The Dark Knight Rises has failed to get them excited for Christopher Nolan’s final Batman movie (advance ticket sales say otherwise, but moving on…). It appears the studio has really just been holding back on revealing too much from the film until “the last minute,” as several rip-roaring trailers and TV spots for TDKR have been released over the past month (forcing the naysayers to back off).
> 
> Last week, Nolan’s trusted Oscar-winning, director of photography, Wally Pfister, spoke about The Dark Knight Rises (and the art of visual storytelling, in general) at this year’s Campus MovieFest. Based on what he had to offer: the Batman trilogy finale will pretty much own the term “epic,” by the time the film’s end credits roll.
> 
> ...





100 minutes worth of action scenes . This movie is only gonna feature story for what, 30-40 minutes then launch into a giant shitty action scene?  

Do not want.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2012)

> -In total, the film includes some 100 minutes of close-quarter combat scenes



*DO NOT WANT*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2012)

Heard you like Nolan Action scenes so we put more action scenes within action  scenes so you can get your action on while watching your action .


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2012)

This may not be the best thread in which to address this subject, but I have read that there were plans for a fifth film in the previous _Batman_ series, entitled _Batman Triumphant,_ which would have featured Scarecrow as the main villain, whose use of fear toxins would cause Bruce to be tormented by visions of the Joker (recall that, in that continuity, the Joker was the one who killed Bruce's parents). Does anyone here believe that that would have been an interesting idea, or, judging from how campy _Batman and Robin_ was, it would not have been any better than its predecessor?


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

> -In total, the film includes some 100 minutes of close-quarter combat scenes, chase sequences, aerial battles, street warfare, and more.



It was to be expected, hopefully some of those scenes won't make me cringe.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This may not be the best thread in which to address this subject, but I have read that there were plans for a fifth film in the previous _Batman_ series, entitled _Batman Triumphant,_ which would have featured Scarecrow as the main villain, whose use of fear toxins would cause Bruce to be tormented by visions of the Joker (recall that, in that continuity, the Joker was the one who killed Bruce's parents). Does anyone here believe that that would have been an interesting idea, or, judging from how campy _Batman and Robin_ was, it would not have been any better than its predecessor?



They could have put the secret to curing cancer at the back of a Batman film in that continuity and the movie wouldn't  suck any less.  

Once you put a Robin, let alone a grown Robin, in a Batman film, you got trash.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2012)

Robin will only work if A) You keep him as a teen and create a new design for his costume which would mean change the mask a big (maybe hood and the mask) , pants and better colouring such as just black,red, and yellow. 

 If they can make Hit Girl badass they can do the same for a young Robin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2012)

woah this movie will actually have action?iria.

also I can understand how robin would make things less serious...I mean thats is why Robin was created right?..because writers felt the bat alone was to serious?


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> woah this movie will actually have action?iria.



It will likely be pretty boring action.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 27, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Robin will only work if A) You keep him as a teen and create a new design for his costume which would mean change the mask a big (maybe hood and the mask) , pants and better colouring such as just black,red, and yellow.
> 
> If they can make Hit Girl badass they can do the same for a young Robin.



Robin's pointless and goes against the idea of Batman. Batman never needed help on the field. Robin was just some bad idea the creators came up with to solve a seemingly legitimate problem. 


I rather eat monkey feces than watch the character forced in a Batman movie in any capacity simply because some sentimental goofballs want it. It has about the same effect.





~Gesy~ said:


> woah this movie will actually have action?iria.
> 
> also I can understand how robin would make things less serious...I mean thats is why Robin was created right?..because writers felt the bat alone was to serious?



Creating Robin was done to give Bats someone to chat with. 

I don't give a crap about witty banter. And I dang sho' don't want to see some kid when Batman is stalking in the dark. Its a massive overcompensation. 

Oracle is a way better idea than some brat in tight spandex. She was there in spirit, and was actually useful. 


Plus it opens up the Pandora's box of child endangerment and allegations of pedophilia.


Who wants a pedo Batman? Not I, says me.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 27, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> woah this movie will actually have action?iria.
> 
> also I can understand how robin would make things less serious...I mean thats is why Robin was created right?..because writers felt the bat alone was to serious?


it's because he wasn't gay enough.

and by gay, I mean, happy. Robin made patrols a gay time for Batman. lonely nights skulking in the dark ain't lonely no more with good ol' Dick.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 27, 2012)

Morgan Freeman as Robin?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

He's going to need a wheel chair.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 27, 2012)

Morgan Freeman is the Presence, he can't be Robin.


----------



## Bart (Jun 27, 2012)

Why do we fall?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 27, 2012)

Bart said:


> Why do we fall?



Gravity **


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 27, 2012)

all it takes is a little push.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2012)

I am an agent of chaos .


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats why no more dead cops


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2012)

Say it           !


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2012)

You rattle the cages.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Your punishment must be more severe.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Jun 27, 2012)

They added Robin to be his Watson, somebody Batman could talk to during the story to explain things to the reader without Batman constantly having thought bubbles. 

Also so they could attract a new demographic, younger teens that could relate with Robin.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 27, 2012)

Matt-Uchiha said:


> They added Robin to be his Watson, somebody Batman could talk to during the story to explain things to the reader without Batman constantly having thought bubbles.
> 
> Also so they could attract a new demographic, younger teens that could relate with Robin.



C-c-c-c-combo breaker


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 27, 2012)

Matt-Uchiha said:


> They added Robin to be his Watson, somebody Batman could talk to during the story to explain things to the reader without Batman constantly having thought bubbles.
> 
> Also so they could attract a new demographic, younger teens that could relate with Robin.



Something that they've discovered 18 million better ways of doing during comics history.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Robin's pointless and goes against the idea of Batman. Batman never needed help on the field. Robin was just some bad idea the creators came up with to solve a seemingly legitimate problem.



Batman has needed help tons of times. Robin has saved his life on numerous occassions, or made completing objectives easier. Batman on his own might have to choose between chasing or fighting a villain or saving a civilian on any given day; teamwork exists to mitigate that problem. Batman is smart enough to know that many hands make light work, and one man can't do everything on his own. And apart from Robin and the rest of the Bat-family he's a member of the Justice League.

Not needed help is not the same as not being able to use help. Batman having backup makes his fight easier. And off the field he needs a ton of help, from Alfred or Leslie or a bunch of other people, so it isn't terribly bad that he could use help outwith. 

Robin is an instrument of Bruce's character development. He may not have begun as that, but that is what he has come to represent. Bruce lost his old family, but Dick is his new family, the son he never had (till Talia stole his semen). Dick helps Bruce to lighten up; he is human company, and further he has went through the same misery Bruce did without becoming as miserable or depressing. He is an inspiration to Bruce, and an adopted son he can be proud of. Bruce needs people around him who know he is both Batman and Bruce Wayne or else he fears he'll go as crazy as the monsters he fights.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 27, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Batman has needed help tons of times. Robin has saved his life on numerous occassions, or made completing objectives easier. Batman on his own might have to choose between chasing or fighting a villain or saving a civilian on any given day; teamwork exists to mitigate that problem. Batman is smart enough to know that many hands make light work, and one man can't do everything on his own. And apart from Robin and the rest of the Bat-family he's a member of the Justice League.
> 
> Not needed help is not the same as not being able to use help. Batman having backup makes his fight easier. And off the field he needs a ton of help, from Alfred or Leslie or a bunch of other people, so it isn't terribly bad that he could use help outwith.
> 
> Robin is an instrument of Bruce's character development. He may not have begun as that, but that is what he has come to represent. Bruce lost his old family, but Dick is his new family, the son he never had (till Talia stole his semen). Dick helps Bruce to lighten up; he is human company, and further he has went through the same misery Bruce did without becoming as miserable or depressing. He is an inspiration to Bruce, and an adopted son he can be proud of. Bruce needs people around him who know he is both Batman and Bruce Wayne or else he fears he'll go as crazy as the monsters he fights.



All of this is pretty much begging the question. He needs help only because they created situations for him to need help. But fundamentally, the character is pretty much written as a one man army on the onset. 


Batman doesn't need a Robin to lighten up. If he did his character wouldn't have so many interesting stories without Robin. Plus what good has Robin done on that front? Batman is as dark as his writer needs him to be, Robin or no. Plus if I wanted a lighter Batman, I'd watch Adam West's. 

The situation of choosing between a civilian and capturing a killer is the type of stuff I want in a character. Making his way easy and breaking his rationale to allow for some kid to run with him is lazy writing. No matter what "good" came from the Robin character.

There are abazillion ways to have the benefits of Robin without doing something as detrimental to Batman as have him irresponsibly put a child in harms way.

Take Kickass for instance. Big Daddy was seen as reckless and crazy for turning his daughter into a killing machine. That's because he was reckless and crazy. I cannot believe that a pragmatist like BW would put a kid in the line of fire when he doesn't even want to risk killing VILLAINS. If he wanted a partner, why not a grown person? Why risk your so-called family? 

Batman is an outlaw, and getting a minor killed on some mission would make him a killer. 


It's just one big justification.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 28, 2012)

Funny that Robin is so deeply tied into the Bat-mythos, but someone is seriously arguing that he is pointless.


----------



## Bart (Jun 28, 2012)

*Viral letter from Bruce to Lucius*


----------



## James Bond (Jun 28, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Viral letter from Bruce to Lucius*



Any chance you could write that out, one or two words I'm not able to decipher.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 28, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> Funny that Robin is so deeply tied into the Bat-mythos, but someone is seriously arguing that he is pointless.



Nolan fans.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 28, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> Funny that Robin is so deeply tied into the Bat-mythos, but someone is seriously arguing that he is pointless.


Robin's important because they made him that way, not because of some innate need for a Robin. So when I say he's pointless, I mean that his character is not only unnecessary for a good Batman story but that he was created for a problem that is pretty much non-existent today due to the improved story telling techniques. 

Besides, Batman and the Bat-mythos are two different things. Heck, the mythos has several continuities and non canon stories; some have essentially the same Batman in them while others are different. Side characters vary as needed. I love comics, but this is why I dislike continuities. They cater more to branding than story telling and have fans confusing one for the other. To me, it's a simple as favor and disfavor. I don't deny Robin's importance in Batman stories, but I reject the idea that Robin provided a critical/unimpeachable story thread for Batman all the same. The concept is too strong. I'd venture as far to say that the medium has outgrown Robin several times over, and affection is what keeps him in play. This is the main reason why the quality doesn't hurt without him. 






ThePseudo said:


> Nolan fans.



I disliked the idea of Robin way before I knew who Nolan was, and I'll dislike it long after these movies. Filmmakers don't guide me when it come to taste, and they for'dang'sho didn't get me on the Batman wagon. In fact, the implication is laughable. But then again maybe a vision of Nolan's films triggered my getting that Batman lunchbox and led me down the heretical path of growing a distaste for Robin.  

Or maybe Nolan and I disfavor the idea because its a valid position.


----------



## Bart (Jun 28, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Any chance you could write that out, one or two words I'm not able to decipher.



Well it says,

"Lucius, 

Tell the board that as of today the program is shut down. As we discussed before, there is too much at stake and the risk is too great. That is my only concern.

Bruce."


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 28, 2012)

I like that we're hearing more, but I hope no goof ball spoils the plot on twitter.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

Noted, but with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2012)

Since TDK had a poor first, third and fourth act, I wouldn't be surprised if it's true.


----------



## Bart (Jun 28, 2012)

Ennoea 

But either way Talia has been confirmed in the new synopsis,

_"In this third installment of the latest Batman franchise, a new threat arises in Gotham in the form of Bane, a nearly indestructible new enemy, who joins forces with Talia Al‘Ghul, the deadly new leader of the League of Shadows (a group Batman barely defeated in the first film); and who also happens to be the daughter of the martial arts master who originally trained Bruce Wayne. Further complicating matters, Batman must join forces with an untrustworthy new ally, in the form of Catwoman, if he is to have any chance at saving Gotham from this powerfully dangerous combined new threat."_


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2012)

They need someone to vent/rage at Bart

Its because Nolan the hero the internet  deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll rage at him. Because he can take it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2012)

*@Bart:* Where did you found that new synopsis?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> They need someone to vent/rage at Bart
> 
> Its because Nolan the hero the internet  deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll rage at him. Because he can take it.


Comments like that is one of the reasons regulars around here rag on Nolan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Comments like that is one of the reasons regulars around here rag on Nolan.



So comments like this is the reason said regulars rag on you too .


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

There are many reasons I am ridiculed, but I'll have you know, good sir, that is not one of them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> There are many reasons I am ridiculed, but I'll have you know, good sir, that is not one of them.



 Ever consider the Nolantardsnites will mock you for said comments .


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd better batten down the hatches then.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'd better batten down the hatches then.



Yeah you love to rattle the cages .


----------



## James Bond (Jun 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Yeah you love to rattle the cages .



Your punishment must be more severe.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2012)

The movie is over a month away.  Are we really going to blow every tweet out of proportion?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

If Randy was in TDKR it'd be an instant classic.


----------



## Bart (Jun 29, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> They need someone to vent/rage at Bart
> 
> Its because Nolan the hero the internet deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll rage at him. Because he can take it.



Because Danger Doom's the troll _Naruto Forums_ deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll neg him. Because he can take it. Because he's not our troll. He's a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A troll knight. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *@Bart:* Where did you found that new synopsis?



Well it's all over the net at the moment; it was released by Warner Bros.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 30, 2012)

Haters and non-haters should watch this. At least the first 5-8 minutes. Meet the Pyro

actually scratch that watch the whole thing.


----------



## Bart (Jun 30, 2012)

20 days left :WOW


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 30, 2012)

Interesting. I really can't imagine it being bigger than TDK but with this -and some other posts earlier- my expectations are over 9000 now.



Bart said:


> Because Danger Doom's the troll _Naruto Forums_ deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll neg him. Because he can take it. Because he's not our troll. He's a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A troll knight.



I knew you would use that 

edit after catching up:


Bart said:


> Ennoea
> 
> But either way Talia has been confirmed in the new synopsis,
> 
> _"In this third installment of the latest Batman franchise, a new threat arises in Gotham in the form of Bane, a nearly indestructible new enemy, who joins forces with Talia Al‘Ghul, the deadly new leader of the League of Shadows (a group Batman barely defeated in the first film); and who also happens to be the daughter of the martial arts master who originally trained Bruce Wayne. Further complicating matters, Batman must join forces with an untrustworthy new ally, in the form of Catwoman, if he is to have any chance at saving Gotham from this powerfully dangerous combined new threat."_



THANK GOD, MARION <3<3


----------



## Bart (Jun 30, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Interesting. I really can't imagine it being bigger than TDK but with this -and some other posts earlier- my expectations are over 9000 now.



Woah, Moon, haven't spoken to you in years ;O

But definitely really interesting hehe :3

Hmm well it's possible that it could I guess; but it's still going to give Avengers a fun for its money despite not being in 3D.



Moon~ said:


> I knew you would use that
> 
> edit after catching up:



Well it had to be said 



Moon~ said:


> THANK GOD, MARION <3<3



Marion :WOW


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 6, 2012)

(SPOILER ALERT)

There are new images also, I'll edit.

ed:


*Spoiler*: __ 












I'm just disappointed that..

*Spoiler*: _VERY BIG SPOILER_ 



JGL is only a cop


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2012)

Of course it did.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGWeSi0reR0&feature=context-gfa[/YOUTUBE]​
Which I could find the first one...


*Spoiler*: _As for Moon's spoilers_ 



I am feeling hyped about that final fight between Batman and Bane.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 6, 2012)

New reviews! (spoiler alerts!)

*Spoiler*: __ 



TAKE THAT HATERZ, Anne slayed as expected 






Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _As for Moon's spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling hyped about that final fight between Batman and Bane.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm basically hyped about everything.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2012)

Why can't I resist spoiler tags.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm basically hyped about everything.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel the same way, but I brought that up since it is true that Nolan has always been very off when it comes to fight scenes, much more in TDK whereas in Begins some were easy to follow like the training scene with Ra's or the fight with the fake Ra's, etc.

So learning that the final Batman vs Bane is worth watching because you can see all the attacks they are doing is a good thing.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why can't I resist spoiler tags.



Normally I can't either, but I can resist this day. I'm booked to see it on the 23rd (IMAX).

For once, I will avoid ruining the story for myself.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm seeing it at the end of a TDK marathon at my theater.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 6, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Normally I can't either, but I can resist this day. I'm booked to see it on the 23rd (IMAX).
> 
> For once, I will avoid ruining the story for myself.



The 23rd? I couldn't wait that long.

My friends and I have tickets to see it July 20th at 12:01 am


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, I would have seen it earlier, but there work and family related reasons that meant I couldn't. I can wait.

Its the cinematic equivalent of a fine wine, I imagine.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 6, 2012)

My local cinema dosent get enough business to merit paying extra money to book tickets, personally I hate everyone who does book tickets because thanks to you we have to watch that god awful movietickets advert before each movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2012)

I am tired of seeing JGL make all of these stupid faces.  Every trailer.  Every TV spot.  Why is Cotillard not getting any publicity?  Does she really only have 2 minutes of screen time in this?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 6, 2012)

So today there was a press screening for the Dark Knight Rises, and it got a standing ovation. Read a few spoiler free comments, apparently Nolan outdoes himself, makes a masterpiece, and that is is better than the Amazing Spiderman and Avengers.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I am tired of seeing JGL make all of these stupid faces.  Every trailer.  Every TV spot.  Why is Cotillard not getting any publicity?  Does she really only have 2 minutes of screen time in this?



Most likely she is Talia and too many of her scenes reveal that fact. And the ones that don't are boring.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 6, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> So today there was a press screening for the Dark Knight Rises, and it got a standing ovation. Read a few spoiler free comments, apparently Nolan outdoes himself, makes a masterpiece, and that is is better than the Amazing Spiderman and *Avengers*.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 6, 2012)

James Bond said:


> My local cinema dosent get enough business to merit paying extra money to book tickets, personally I hate everyone who does book tickets because thanks to you we have to watch that god awful movietickets advert before each movie.



Hey, if I didn't book tickets to see this movie, I wouldn't be able to see it. It would sell out by the time I got there. 

Besides I only do that when its an IMAX, and sometimes not even then.

After all, I've got _four_ other cinemas to choose from. No _need_ to book with them


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2012)

i have never been to a midnight showing of any movie maybe i will do that for this movie the tickets are probably  being sold already they will probably sell out quick


----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> So today there was a press screening for the Dark Knight Rises, and it got a standing ovation. Read a few spoiler free comments, apparently Nolan outdoes himself, makes a masterpiece, and that is is better than the Amazing Spiderman and Avengers.



I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises?  I'm saving my money.  I need to see Total Recall twice.I'm torn.  I can't decide which is the better rebuttal.  Cats or Spiderman?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Dark Knight Rises?  I'm saving my money.  I need to see Total Recall twice.I'm torn.  I can't decide which is the better rebuttal.  Cats or Spiderman?



Black Kat and Catwoman > Spiderman EZ choice.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2012)

> The Dark Knight Rises? I'm saving my money. I need to see Total Recall twice.


Rukia's gonna ruk


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2012)

If Rukia watch Total Recall I better go check if I can still tap into the speed force .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Most likely she is Talia and too many of her scenes reveal that fact. And the ones that don't are boring.


She isn't Talia.  Marion already said that she was playing an original character.

And I think a lot of people have made the cut with boring scenes.  Cotillard is more of a hook for me than JGL, Oldman, Caine, Hathaway, Freeman, and Bale.


----------



## Bart (Jul 6, 2012)

Rukia, Talia's already been confirmed in the press release and one of the last synopsis; so he'll undoubtedly be playing Talia; the set pictures were a given ^^


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2012)

Bart said:


> Rukia, Talia's already been confirmed in the press release and one of the last synopsis; so *he'll* undoubtedly be playing Talia; the set pictures were a given ^^



Talia is a she Bart  .


----------



## josh101 (Jul 6, 2012)

Midnight showings not being allowed here, as we're ahead of you yanks and WB don't want spoilers online. 

Still going to see it at the first screening possible.


----------



## Bart (Jul 6, 2012)

*Reactions to the Dark Knight Rises*




*Snippet posted by scoop12*

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I?m almost afraid to post this after KOF?s reactions, but i just got out of an exhibitor screening in Dallas of TDKR. It was absolutely incredible. Better than TDK in almost all ways. Whoever gave this a 9/10 is being too harsh. If this isn?t a 10, then a 10 does not exist. 

Let me start with the story. The story is tied in perfectly to the other two films and I do believe this is a perfect trilogy. Expect a few good surprises. 

The performances of the actors are magnificent. I can?t decide if Anne Hathaway, JGL, Hardy, or Bale give the best performance. Anne Hathaway flirts the line between sexy and vicious very well. She is a bad broad. She captures the ambiguity of her character very well and looks sexy as hell in her get-up. JGL is basically the heart of Gotham during the film. He is a young cop who quickly earns the respect of Gordon during this time. His character is VERY important to the story. Bale gives his best Batman performance yet. The voice is perfect the entire time and you see him go through several 
changes as a person in this film. Hardy is a bad bad dude. His performance is truly brillaint when you consider the obstacles of the mask. There are a few takes that the audio seems a little off from his expressions but all in all, he is great. The emotion he shows with his eyes, particularly towards the end is really something. 

The score, cinematography, and editing are top notch. I unfortunately did not watch this in the best of theaters and that may have taken away from some of the brilliance of it. I can?t wait to watch it again in IMAX, because there are several scenes that were obviously paired down for the smaller screen. 

Rest easy everyone, Chris Nolan has outdone himself and has created a masterpiece. This may go down as one of the best movies ever. Certainly in my top 10 for best movies I?ve ever seen. If this does not break the mold and win Best Picture, no comic book movie ever will."




*Official write-up from THESHAPE*

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Here we go. Before I start, I can?t handle the questions. I?m not answering them. I?m not spoiling the movie for anyone. No PMs with spoilers. 

Having said that, HOLY MOLEY DEPUTY COMMISSIONER FOLEY, this is a great film. It?s not a summer blockbuster by any means, and yet, it totally is (if that makes sense). The biggest question everyone asks: ?is it better than TDK?? and I?ll answer that by saying it?s really different. Everything?s different. The characters are different (even Bruce at first), the tone is different, and the story is different. But everything is BIGGER and, in my eyes, better. I love the Joker as much as anyone else (my favorite villain in any medium) but Bane?s plan is more creative, better executed, and a little more fun to watch as it all unfold. 

I also don?t want to get into story specifics because there?s really no need, but listen?if you?ve followed this forum like I have and read most of the ?spoilers? over the past few months, I can tell you that many of us have guessed correctly on many of the various story tidbits that have come our way. Still, that doesn?t make this film any less exciting to watch and there are PLENTY of surprises still in store (scenes, moments, plot points). I beg you all: DON?T READ SPOILER REVIEWS. You?re all so close! Why would you want to read specific quotations and the fates of characters and the film?s ending? I?ll never understand that. 

Important Aspects presented by THE SHAPE 
One HUGE thing everyone will want to know is that Bane is completely audible. I saw the prologue at the same theater I saw this film (Lincoln Square iIMAX NYC) and I can tell you that right from the start, I noticed that Bane?s dialogue had either been boosted up or re-dubbed (some lines seemed a little different). And there was no problem hearing him through the rest of the film, maybe one or two lines I missed. Overall, though, Gordon is the person I had the most trouble making out a times, and I also had this problem during TDK in theaters. 

All of the actors are at the top of the game. Anne Hathaway completely blew me away, and this is coming from a guy who really isn?t a fan of any of her other movies. She has her own little musical theme and represents many of the film?s most comic-booky moments. I practically fell head over heels in love with her during the film. Selina?s motivation during the first half of the film is a little lame, but she plays an intricate role in the entire film and it wouldn?t be the same without her. The dynamic between her and Batman is wayyyy better and more fleshed out than it was in Batman Returns, mainly because Selina is a much more believable character and more like her comic book counterpart. 

Other quick things: The Bane, Batman fight that we all know is coming completely blew me away, more than I thought it would. There?s no music backing this scene at all, which makes it all the more powerful. 

I LOVE the way Batman fights in this film whenever he does. When he fights, he roars and screams with anger and range, especially when he faces Bane. I also think his suit looks 100x better than it did in TDK for some reason. 

The music was incredible, as we all knew it would be. Can?t even begin to explain this to you but the final minutes had me in tears. 

I really liked Blake?s character. Not spoiling anything about him, but he is strongly tied into the story and has interactions with pretty much all the major characters. He will certainly represent one of the biggest talking points about the film."


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2012)

That synopsis you posted the other day is not official.


----------



## Bart (Jul 6, 2012)

Whoops mistake ;(

But still the fact she's seen to wear that attire she was spotted in sort of suggests she's not who she says she is.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 6, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shaping up to be better than I expected already.

*goes back to resisting spoilers*


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2012)

seems like it was well received by who saw it


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 6, 2012)

Yup. Decided I'm buying marathon tickets for the 19th. Shit is gonna be cash.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wonder what's the controversial shit Moon posted earlier though.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 7, 2012)

I have to stay away from computer for 2 weeks because movie is coming out on 27 and I have to wait another week for being able to find my friends.
Yes, I need a hug 



Rukia said:


> I am tired of seeing JGL make all of these stupid faces.  Every trailer.  Every TV spot.  *Why is Cotillard not getting any publicity?  *Does she really only have 2 minutes of screen time in this?



This kills me inside. I'm so sure that it's because she's Talia, no one can convince me that she'll be someone like Rachael, no.just.no.


Avengers and TDKR are two different things.



Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what's the controversial shit Moon posted earlier though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm guessing it is doing something with original characters? John Blake's connection to storyline makes me suspicious...


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 7, 2012)

John Blake and Bruce Wayne will make out on screen.


----------



## Bart (Jul 7, 2012)

Pretty much when the first official reviews come out I'll be off the Internet until I've seen it lol :WOW


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 7, 2012)

New Review


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The end of a truly epic trilogy is upon us. Christopher Nolan, director of all three installments of Batman, pondered even making this final film. He promised only to direct a third movie if the story was not only necessary, but gripping to him as the director. He was so dedicated to this end, that the story outline was completed before he was even named director of his last blockbuster, Inception.
> 
> And so the story goes. The dedication towards making a truly dignified conclusion to the caped crusaders most profitable series has paid off. What has been created is not only the best collection of comic book movies ever produced, but also the most outstanding installment of the Nolan?s Batman.
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: _bolded parts_ 



I'm sure Anne did a great job but the comparison is pretty ridiculous.

Miranda Tate, a boring character? Don't tell me she is the new Rachael Dawes DO.NOT.

And who are you John Blake?


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> Pretty much when the first official reviews come out I'll be off the Internet until I've seen it lol :WOW



I'll be looking for all the spoilers that I could get. :byakuya


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'll be looking for all the spoilers that I could get. :byakuya



It is sad you let a couple of people put doubt in you for this film .


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> It is sad you let a couple of people put doubt in you for this film .





Nolan's Batman movies have quite a lot of flaws, I was aware of those flaws long before I ever started to discuss them with anyone.


----------



## mali (Jul 7, 2012)

>Joseph Gordon Levitt?

Watching at the speed of light.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nolan's Batman movies have quite a lot of flaws, I was aware of those flaws long before I ever started to discuss them with anyone.



Yeah so do every director no reason to spoil a movie for yourself .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2012)

OMG CRITICS LIKE THE MOVIE THAT MEANS I'M GOING TO LIKE IT!! NEVER WILL I TAKE ANYTHING WITH A SMALL PINCH OF SALT AND TRY TO ENJOY IT BASED ON MY OWN ARTISTIC MERIT!!!

Fuck me, people still putting so much stock into the Twitter world of critics.


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Yeah so do every director no reason to spoil a movie for yourself .



I like spoilers, I want to want to know what I'm getting into.  If there is something that will ruin my enjoyment of a movie then I'm not going to spend $12 or $12 to buy a ticket to see it.


----------



## Bart (Jul 7, 2012)

Goob, dont go down that path


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## Bart (Jul 7, 2012)

Because it ruins the fun ;(


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2012)

Dont be shy, Goob .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2012)

20 days left for me to see it, I unfortunately get to see it a week later after it premiers in U.S.A. 

But it will be worthy, I am patient guy.



Moon~ said:


> Avengers and TDKR are two different things.



And still awesome by their own merits.  Already seen Amazing Spider-Man and it was good, but doesn't match Avengers. I see Avengers and TDKR as the best superheroes movies of the year, hands down on that.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 7, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And still awesome by their own merits.  Already seen Amazing Spider-Man and it was good, but doesn't match Avengers. I see Avengers and TDKR as the best superheroes movies of the year, hands down on that.



I love both of them so uh-huh-much. 

You can compare Spidey to TA though. The winner is obvious.


----------



## Bart (Jul 7, 2012)

I haven't seen Spidey but I'm prepared to bet which is the better out of that and the Avengers.

The Avengers is essentially an overrated piece of _"cinema"_ as far as I'm concerned - it's a popcorn film, no more no less. Marvel films Pre Spidey-3 such as Blade, Spidey and X-Men had a sort of magic which it didn't capture hmm ...

But can't wait till the new First Class film :WOW


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> I haven't seen Spidey but I'm prepared to bet which is the better out of that and the Avengers.
> 
> The Avengers is essentially an overrated piece of _"cinema"_ as far as I'm concerned - it's a popcorn film, no more no less. Marvel films Pre Spidey-3 such as Blade, Spidey and X-Men had a sort of magic which it didn't capture hmm ...
> 
> But can't wait till the new First Class film :WOW



Wait you mean the Avengers was not Iron Man 3 .


----------



## Bart (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL          ^^


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL you guys sure have watched HISHE's latest installment. 

A friend of mine showed me this just minutes ago:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UuUxqfAOUM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


Moon~ said:


> I love both of them so uh-huh-much.
> 
> You can compare Spidey to TA though. The winner is obvious.



Whedon & Nolan are awesome directors. 

Well yes the winner is very obvious, hence why I said this new Spidey while quite good it doesn't match up to everything TA offered and this is coming from a _huge_ Spidey fan.


----------



## Bart (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah saw it earlier ^^

Amazing stuff and to those who've not watched it - watch it :WOW

P.S. Sennin of Hardwork, it might not but Avengers doesn't hold a candle to Spidey 2 nonetheless, but I'll have to watch Amazing Spider-Man to make up my mind - Avengers was too rushed in my opinion.


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> Because it ruins the fun ;(



Being spoiled doesn't really ruin my enjoyment of a movie except for in horror movies. :byakuya


----------



## Bart (Jul 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Being spoiled doesn't really ruin my enjoyment of a movie except for in horror movies. :byakuya



Awwwwwww ;(


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 8, 2012)

The wait for this film is killing me. I have the feeling this movie will surpass The Dark Knight but there a lot of Joker freaks out there that masturbate to Ledger's performance every night.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> The wait for this film is killing me. I have the feeling this movie will surpass The Dark Knight but there a lot of Joker freaks out there that masturbate to Ledger's performance every night.



you mean they are others besides me that do this? Thanks I don't feel all that strange anymore.


----------



## Bart (Jul 8, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> The wait for this film is killing me. I have the feeling this movie will surpass The Dark Knight but there a lot of Joker freaks out there that masturbate to Ledger's performance every night.





~Gesy~ said:


> you mean they are others besides me that do this? Thanks I don't feel all that strange anymore.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2012)

Interview with the TDKR's cast.


----------



## Samehada (Jul 9, 2012)

Movie.Will.Be.Boss.

That is all.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 9, 2012)

Imagine if this movie beats the Avengers


----------



## Vice (Jul 9, 2012)

Bart said:


> I haven't seen Spidey but I'm prepared to bet which is the better out of that and the Avengers.
> 
> The Avengers is essentially an overrated piece of _"cinema"_ as far as I'm concerned - it's a popcorn film, no more no less. Marvel films Pre Spidey-3 such as Blade, Spidey and X-Men had a sort of magic which it didn't capture hmm ...
> 
> But can't wait till the new First Class film :WOW



I always attribute people who hate on things like The Avengers to people who desperately desire to be different.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2012)

I found no magic in Blade, Spidey, or X-Men. There's nothing wrong with being a popcorn movie. Just don't be a _dumb_ or _bad_ popcorn movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> The wait for this film is killing me. I have the feeling this movie will surpass The Dark Knight but there a lot of Joker freaks out there that masturbate to Ledger's performance every night.


Doubt it.  I think people have left the Dark Knight in the past.  It's not some generational film.  Why else are the movie cinemas having such a difficult time selling those Batman Begins/Dark Knight packages?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2012)

I saw one TV spot that actually looked decent. But I still don't think of Bane as much of a threat, he looks like a midget. He's not menacing whatsoever. 

But the Batcopter thing scene looked decent.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2012)

Really?  I always thought the Batcopter looked sort of crappy.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2012)

i think this movie will be the best super hero movie this summer. i really liked avengers and spider man but batman has always been my favorite comic hero and unlike the other which were the start at least for spiderman this is the finale of the trilogy. and thus  expect more.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2012)

The copter looks stupid but I'm talking about the scene where it's dodging missiles.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I saw one TV spot that actually looked decent. But I still don't think of Bane as much of a threat, he looks like a midget. He's not menacing whatsoever.


I like Hardy but he is definitely way too short for this.  Why use camera tricks when you don't have to?  Cast a tall actor when the part calls for one.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2012)

it was fucking amazing. probably even better than TDK. 10/10 easily.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

Was the action exciting?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2012)

How high were you when you saw it


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2012)

Parallax said:


> How high were you when you saw it



Answer truthfully


----------



## Bart (Jul 10, 2012)

This is the last track we'll hear in The Dark Knight Rises ;O

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i7UueQjBoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

That's a pretty good track.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Was the action exciting?





Parallax said:


> How high were you when you saw it


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I like Hardy but he is definitely way too short for this.  Why use camera tricks when you don't have to?  *Cast a tall actor when the part calls for one*.  It's as simple as that.



This, x1000

Also cast a sensual babe when a sensual babe is needed.

Whoever was in charge of the casting for TDKR needs their ass kicked.

Don't need much acting skills to grunt and cackle.

Not to mention Midget Bane could never pickup batman and break him...

Ugh this movie is all kinds of fail


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OrDyxhLBGVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Pretty meh TV spot.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 10, 2012)

After TASM's soundtrack disappointment, Hans Zimmer's OSTs sound PERFECT.



Bart said:


> This is the last track we'll hear in The Dark Knight Rises ;O
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i7UueQjBoY[/YOUTUBE]





I've bought my tickets for 27 July, I DON'T KNOW WHAT MY FEELINGS ARE DOING.

By the way...


----------



## Bart (Jul 10, 2012)

That's what I like to hear Moon ;P

Didn't really book any tickets ;O Erm it comes out in England on the 20th so I might watch it a couple days after :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2012)

I see Zimmer is still regurgitating the same rubbish.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

I see some one is also doing the same thing .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2012)

It doesn't sound _bad..._ it just sounds exactly like every since other piece of music in this trilogy. Like, I literally can't tell the difference between any of the pieces in The Dark Knight OST.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

That is different and just opinion.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2012)

Do I have to post a disclaimer establishing that each of my posts are subjective? I was hoping that would be self-explanatory.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Do I have to post a disclaimer establishing that each of my posts are subjective? I was hoping that would be self-explanatory.



That was the adjective use of the word just . As in I respected your opinion.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I appreciate that. As do I, yours.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I see Zimmer is still regurgitating the same rubbish.


I know.  All three Batman films and Inception basically all have the same soundtrack.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I know.  All three Batman films and Inception basically all have the same soundtrack.



Perhaps he feels that he has a good thing going and that there is no real need to change it too much.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

If it is not broken dont fix it .


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Once the general public and movie producers stop liking his current music I'm sure that we'll be see big changes in his music.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2012)

They            won't.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

He will just switch the tape to side B and play that until it gets worn out.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm going through the soundtrack and I can't find this theme from the mtv trailer:



Is it a part of the 15 available tracks?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

I shouldn't have clicked on that.


----------



## Bart (Jul 11, 2012)

I listened to that press release with the cast yesterday; it was posted without the major spoilers but it was pretty awesome :3

There's three minor little things in it (if you've not listened to it) which are a bit interesting but not that major :WOW


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU5FyxKLfm8[/YOUTUBE]

This one is my favourite so far, still listening. (after 1:21, hnnngg)

What I love most about Zimmer is, he makes simple movie musics; not interfering the story but making them fit beautifully in dialouges.


----------



## Bart (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome ^^

This is why he'll do amazing things with the _Man of Steel_ score :WOW


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 11, 2012)

^ Is it confirmed?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I know.  All three Batman films and Inception basically all have the same soundtrack.



Is it really so odd for a movies in a trilogy to have similar soundtracks? Not saying that the guy is the most varied composer in all of hollywood, but I never expected the soundtrack to TDK or TDKR to sound radically different from begins.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> ^ Is it confirmed?



I have no idea how reliable Variety is but they probably would have to be decently certain to report such a thing I suppose.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 11, 2012)

My bros booked his IMAX ticket but I think I'll just go see it normally next friday


----------



## Corruption (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't wait for this. Going to see it at Liberty Science Center in their dome imax theatre.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I have no idea how reliable Variety is but they probably would have to be decently certain to report such a thing I suppose.



Pfftt so much Batman stuff, I don't know how to feel about this. 

I was checking my old posts in this tread and wow...  I missed the times when we were guessing the villains  stillbutthurtaboutriddler


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 11, 2012)

I can't believe Jay Leno watched TDKR before me..Jay Leno!! Anyways, he said it was intense..


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

What's so shocking about Jay Leno watching it before you?


----------



## Bart (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol                ^^


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What's so shocking about Jay Leno watching it before you?



It's just that I'm pretty sure I'm a bigger batman fan than Jay Leno, and he can just watch it cuz he's a celebrity, makes me mad


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Heh, that's a silly thing to get upset over but I can sympathize with you.  I was the same way with videogames a few years ago.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _guys guys GUYS_ 





Damian anyone? 







*Spoiler*: __ 



What if she betrays him?


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Heh, that's a silly thing to get upset over but I can sympathize with you.  I was the same way with videogames a few years ago.



I know it's silly but I get bored sometimes and I need to be mad about something lol


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 12, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _guys guys GUYS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*tt*


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _guys guys GUYS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She'll betray him.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She'll betray him.



That's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2012)

I seriously just sneezed with my mouse over the link! 

What has been seen cannot be unseen 

EDIT: Gesy, not sure if it's old or not, but I didn't know it and I really really really wish I still didn't.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Whip 

Spoilers don't bother me at all.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 12, 2012)

Argh, I'm sorry I'm going to put it under spoiler tag then.

Also

_“It’s only the beginning of a theme. It’s never completed, because Bruce Wayne never gets past the point of his parents’ murder. If you listen carefully, there’s a choirboy at one point, and through electronic trickery — and too much time spent in the studio! — his note freezes and goes on for four minutes. We literally froze him in time.”_
*— 	Hans Zimmer on Bruce Wayne’s theme in the Batman trilogy*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _guys guys GUYS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chances of it happening are high. We know Bane is linked to Ra's Al Ghul and that there will be a flashback with Liam Neeson as Ra's plus and this is something I've noticed about Nolan's Batman films, he never really goes his way to create his own villains to pose a serious threat to Batman. He always borrows them from the comics (Scarwcrow, Falcone, Joker, Two-Face) so the possibilites of Miranda turning out to be Talia are pretty high.

That after lovemaking scene must be before Bane beats him up. I wonder how he will behave with Catwoman later in the film after this, given they are gonna team up to defeat Bane.






Moon~ said:


> That's what I'm thinking too.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad to see Cillian Murphy back, hopefully he'll have a bit more extensive role here unliked in TDK.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Argh, I'm sorry I'm going to put it under spoiler tag then.



Eh, not your fault. Just very unlucky ha. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought he might come back though, since he was kinda just there in TDK and I figured Nolan would want to bring everything full circle. I didnt really like drug dealer scarecrow, so it'll be cool to see him go back to being awesome.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2012)

New banner just came out and I gotta say, it's the best one so far.



Hopefully a bigger version will come out soon.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

It's true. 

Hilarious video.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 13, 2012)

Bart said:


> This is the last track we'll hear in The Dark Knight Rises ;O
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i7UueQjBoY[/YOUTUBE]



Hans Zimmer one of my favorite composers of all time.

Where is my Batman theme?!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 13, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ I have a theory about this?_ 



He meets her as Miranda Tate, falls in love with her but when we think about her pictures in Bane's tank(?) she betrays him and turns out that Miranda is not her real name. After he gets broken, 8 year time skip happens and he teams up with Catwoman.


*Spoiler*: _plus awkward theory_ 



The kid talking to John Blake might be Damian?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 13, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _ I have a theory about this?_
> 
> 
> 
> He meets her as Miranda Tate, falls in love with her but when we think about her pictures in Bane's tank(?) she betrays him and turns out that Miranda is not her real name. *After he gets broken, 8 year time skip happen*s and he teams up with Catwoman.





*Spoiler*: __ 



So Gotham would basically be in chaos for eight years?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _ I have a theory about this?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of your theories are wrong.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 13, 2012)

John Blake is Damian Al Ghul Wayne. 

he will take over the mantle and "Rise".


----------



## damuttz01 (Jul 13, 2012)

Gif I made.


----------



## アストロ (Jul 14, 2012)

Holy shit... is this real? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Before Bane's attack, Alfred tells Bruce that, during the time where Bruce was travelling the world (in "Batman Begins"), Alfred did too, to look out for Bruce, and because there was nothing left for him in the empty Wayne Manor. During his travels, he often saw a man in a cafe, and always believed him to be Bruce, but every time he ventured inside it, it always turned out to be someone else.
> 
> In the end, Miranda Tate is revealed as Talia Al Ghul, and kills Bane after Batman wounds him. In order to prevent Bane's masterplan of using the Nuclear Fission Device developed by Wayne Enterprises to destroy Gotham, Batman puts it inside the Bat and flies it into Gotham River, where the explosion ultimately doesn't kill anyone. In the aftermath of the explosion, the remains of the Bat wash ashore, but a body is never found.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 14, 2012)

Spoiler tag that shit.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 14, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Holy shit... is this real?



Why the fuck would you not put this in spoiler tags?


----------



## アストロ (Jul 14, 2012)

The spoiler has been posted numerous times in Spoiler threads about the movie and claims that the sources are reliable from someone who got an early viewing - leaving a lot of ambiguity as to whether Batman is living or not. Which also confirms and begs us to question whether David Letterman actually spoiled the ending of TDKR or not.

Also 


> *Tom McAuliffe @TomMcAuliffe* - Just finished the screening of Dark Knight Rises...so much awesome...can't wait to see it again. And again. 9 out of 10 for me. I'd put Amazing Spider-Man at a 7.5 and Avengers at an 8.5.
> 
> *Brian Limond* ‏- "Just back from a special preview screening of The Dark Knight Rises. Very good. It's everything and more. You're gonna LOVE IT!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 14, 2012)

Must...resist...don't look...


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 14, 2012)

going to be watching it 6 days from now.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2012)

I shall be seeing this film next Saturday, which shall be only two days after seeing Aerosmith in concert in Boston, to which my brother purchased tickets for me and him as a birthday gift to me, which shall definitely make the next weekend a very enjoyable one, and one of the best birthdays that I have had in quite some time.

About this film: does anyone here known why Christopher Nolan chose Selena Kyle (Catwoman) to be in this film? What about her character appeals to him?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 14, 2012)

He saw the appeal in Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> About this film: does anyone here known why Christopher Nolan chose Selena Kyle (Catwoman) to be in this film? What about her character appeals to him?


Nothing about her appeals to him.  Warner Bros forced him to add her to the story.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nothing about her appeals to him.  Warner Bros forced him to add her to the story.



Why did they do that? Are they hoping to erase the memory of the 2004 _Catwoman_ film and assert that she is a side-character to Batman, rather than her own independent character?


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Holy shit... is this real?



Well, that would be a pretty lame end to the series in my eyes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 14, 2012)

Well...I just read all that. Could be. Could be not. I have a feeling it isn't.

I'll find out on the 25th for my country's pre-opening night screening.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 14, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> About this film: does anyone here known why Christopher Nolan chose Selena Kyle (Catwoman) to be in this film? What about her character appeals to him?



She didn't consider it at first either:





> She said: ''I found out during my sit-down with Chris, which was about a two-hour meeting, that at the end of the first hour it was going to be Selina Kyle, Catwoman, which surprised me. I didn't think that he was going to go there.
> 
> ''I was just so convinced that it wasn't going to be Catwoman, that I kind of had another character in mind that when he told me it was Catwoman, I kind of had to switch gears immediately. I was thinking Harley Quinn.''




Her performance however had left a great impression with Christopher:





> "Anne is incredibly precise and articulate about the psychology of the character. She's really built it from the ground up, it's just a delight to watch her perform," he told Access Hollywood. "The thing she does in those heels is not to be taken lightly. She's an incredible character and we're very excited to see her and hopefully we'll leave people wanting more."
> 
> Asked if that meant he would be interested in taking charge of a future Catwoman movie, Nolan said: "For me, Gotham and these characters, I'm done. I've told our story and I'm moving on [but] I certainly think she deserves it – she's incredible."


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2012)

Anne Hattaway cut her hair short. Why she didn't do it during the movie?


----------



## Zenith (Jul 14, 2012)

the dark knight *rises*

*perverted *king posted

this thread is now legit


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 14, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> She didn't consider it at first either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that does make sense.

I just re-watched _Batman Begins_ and _The Dark Knight_ in preparation for this film, and I recalled the scene where an employee of Wayne Enterprises, Mr. Reese, is suspicious of Fox and Bruce, so he conducts his own investigation. I liked that sub-plot, but was disappointed that it was not developed more thoroughly; does anyone else here wish that it had been further developed?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jul 15, 2012)

aint gonna watch it

cause its ramadan soon


you guys reckon it will be in cinemas at the end of august ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2012)

Al-Yasa said:


> aint gonna watch it
> 
> cause its ramadan soon
> 
> ...



Can't you watch it after iftar though? 

I'm not sure if it stays till the end of August.(which country are you in?)


----------



## Andrew (Jul 15, 2012)

WAYS BATMAN could have DEFEATED BANE in that CAVE SCENE:


Summon BATS for Distraction: This is his territory, no one knows it better than he does. 

Use his Batarang: I mean, hes got like ten of them up his gloves and in his belt. He could whoop them all out at one time. 


Signal his Bat tumbler:  A bat tank that can fly, destroy buildings, and injure others. This thing is his champ key, he would have timed it right to attack.

His grapple hook: He could swing to safety or hide in the dark if he is in danger or getting severely beaten. 

There are many ways he could have had  defeat Bane.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

I knew this was bound to happen. 

You have to love all that teeny-bopper morons that forbid an opinion that goes against their deity's creations. It's unreal. This is exactly why Nolan and his entire fanbase can collectively suck a dick; they're unbearable.

I'm gonna predict what will happen since it's so obvious: the film be critically praised to an extreme height. The overly-obnoxious fanboys will register accounts aplenty on IMDb and make sure it's rated the number one film on that idiotic "top 250" list. This film will go on to amass many accolades and award and all that stuff.

Yet, I still won't care and won't find any desire to watch such a predictable piece of filmmaking. This is your generation--this is your pop culture--this is how watered down and formulaic this entire process has become for a summer action movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2012)

Nolan fans have already been going around bashing Kubrick and Cameron where they can, esp IMDB. Shows two things, one about how stupid they are in picking two Directors who they presume to be the best solely on popularity and secondly how warped their opinion of Nolan is.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

Nolan will never make a film half as memorable as either 'A Clockwork Orange' or 'Aliens.' 

Man, that guy (_Nolan_) has the dumbest fanbase imaginable. I summed it up best many months ago; Christopher Nolan is Michael Bay, with the grand delusion that he's an arthouse filmmaker. His films are a stupid person's idea of a smart concept. That's exactly what it all boils down to.


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2012)

Definitely shouldn't be bashing Kubrick or Cameron :3

But nevertheless at the same time you shouldn't underestimate Nolan; as he's a remarkable director for his age and not to mention the amount of respect he has for the likes of Kubrick, who's one of his directing heroes.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm in the boat that enjoys the works of all three.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2012)

I wouldn't even say he thinks he's art house because he makes popcorn films, but he's just really self important. Him claiming TDR is the biggest one anyone's done since the B&W era just shows how ridiculous he is. Basically the Tarantino fanboys have now latched on to their new perceived revolutionary Director. I don't have an issue with people loving his films if they can actually explain why other than the usual garbage terminology of darker, gritty and philosophical.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I knew this was bound to happen.
> 
> You have to love all that teeny-bopper morons that forbid an opinion that goes against their deity's creations. It's unreal. This is exactly why Nolan and his entire fanbase can collectively suck a dick; they're unbearable.
> 
> ...



I like how the site the review is on is down for me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2012)

I saw a comment in that link that mention the critic said Men in Black III was fresh and outstanding . So yeah.   

Anyway just stopped by to get my fresh cup of Haterade from KT Tim Hortons.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 16, 2012)

Really the only people who would consider Nolan in the same league as Kubrick are those unfamiliar with the latter's work.

Nolan is a good director, but he definitely has his issues and bat bias aside he hasn't made a movie better than his first.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I knew this was bound to happen.
> 
> You have to love all that teeny-bopper morons that forbid an opinion that goes against their deity's creations. It's unreal. This is exactly why Nolan and his entire fanbase can collectively suck a dick; they're unbearable.
> 
> ...




Meh, Nolan is getting worshiped because Hollywood went to shit. Everything is a comic tie-in these days. Was dragged to The Avengers and it was amateur hour, terrible script, comedy was unintentionally funny due to extreme lameness. When I see people with Avengers sets it makes me cringe, like Hollywood has definitely won if it managed to warp people's brains to think that was a decent movie. 

Nolan objectively is a very good director. But he is giving the impression that he is one of the greats due to relative shitness of Hollywood. Let's not downplay Nolan just because he has fanboys though, he would be considered a very good director in any era. He puts a lot of effort and thought into his movies, yet he doesn't go too far into the weird so that he impairs the entertainment value of his movies. That is a difficult balancing act for a lot of directors. Or does it just seem that way due to the complete lack of subtlety in modern Hollywood? Regardless it's not really Nolan's fault that Hollywood is churning out dogshit. 

I'm really looking forward to this movie. At least with a Nolan movie, I can go to the theater and know that I'll be treated as an adult and not some 80 IQ fratboy or a little kid.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I like how the site the review is on is down for me.



Does anyone have the full review?

Some excerpts I could find:



> Now comes “The Dark Knight Rises,” bringing in the Bane character (played, with my condolences, by Tom Hardy) and *Catwoman (Anne Hathaway, one of the movie’s few highlights)*. Nolan gets so caught up in creating an epic adventure that he hammers the “epic” and neglects a crucial component: the adventure.





> *Which has been my criticism of so many of the comic-book movies of the past decade: too little attention paid to that most necessary of elements – excitement. There is very little about “The Dark Knight Rises” that will make you tense, hold you in suspense or cause your adrenaline to squirt. *At times, the action is so massive and thunderously clunky that I might as well have been watching one of the “Transformers” movies.





> That’s unfortunate because, somewhere within the mashed-potato mounds of Nolan’s 2:40 behemoth exists a lean, compelling and distinctly dramatic tale of redemption and sacrifice, told in the kind of personal terms that Nolan made work for him in such films as “Memento,” “Inception” (despite its size) and “Batman Begins.” *I’m not trashing the entirety of “The Dark Knight Rises” – I’m saying that its potential is such that it ultimately disappoints, thanks to Nolan’s decision to go big, bigger, biggest.*



Doesn't seem like he completely hated the film.
It just didn't match his expectations as the marketed 'epic conclusion'.

The amount of hate for it seems unwarranted right now.

Really looking forward to Anne as catwoman if he saw it as one of the few positive aspects of the film.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm in the boat that enjoys the works of all three.



Nope. Can't do that. This is the internet. You must bash another thing to like something. DUH!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2012)

I was afraid of that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2012)

Indeedz, it's silly. Either way I'm pretty hyped to see this. Got about 20 people wanting to go, so probably sometime this weekend or the following week. Gotta find a day we're all off. Even picked up a Batman shirt today for it


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm only watching it to see the MOS trailer even though it seems a bit underwhelming.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 16, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Meh, Nolan is getting worshiped because Hollywood went to shit. Everything is a comic tie-in these days. Was dragged to The Avengers and it was amateur hour, terrible script, comedy was unintentionally funny due to extreme lameness. When I see people with Avengers sets it makes me cringe, like Hollywood has definitely won if it managed to warp people's brains to think that was a decent movie.



Where have you been all my life?!





> Nolan objectively is a very good director. But he is giving the impression that he is one of the greats due to relative shitness of Hollywood. Let's not downplay Nolan just because he has fanboys though, he would be considered a very good director in any era. He puts a lot of effort and thought into his movies, yet he doesn't go too far into the weird so that he impairs the entertainment value of his movies. That is a difficult balancing act for a lot of directors. Or does it just seem that way due to the complete lack of subtlety in modern Hollywood? Regardless it's not really Nolan's fault that Hollywood is churning out dogshit.



Exactly. Fanboys aside, I think it's impossible to say that Nolan _isn't_ at least a good director, _arguably_ a great one in my opinion. Not an _all-time_ great, but he's a director that, if he's making a movie, I'll see it because he's directing it regardless of topic. Few directors still do that for me today, and a lot of them do it on their previous work rather than what I've seen recently.

But he's further enhanced by the crop of directors out there. Not only are we in a middling era of directing, but the greats that we know are either gone (Kubrick) or on the downslide (Scott, Cameron if he makes stuff more like _Avatar_ and less like his 1980's work). He's a guy who trying to be ambitious in a time where people are failing (I love you so much Ridley, but man _Prometheus_ was a severe downgrade from your good stuff) or just not being ambitious at all.

I think it further helps that Nolan straddles the line that really great mainstream directors do, where his works have a deeper meaning but not so deep that the mainstream public doesn't get it; his movies force you to swim but you rarely drown in them. He's also great at making his movies _feel_ big in a way that other directors nowadays can't pull off; the way he frames his shots, his stories _feel_ big rather than having to _tell _you they are big.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

What an intelligent and constructive fanbase this piece of shit director has amassed. Oh man, I can't wait for someone to come along and properly adapt Batman's source material 10 years from now, so people can rightfully forget about this fallible legacy that Nolan has "built." The guy is a below-average director, a forgettable writer and an all around plague to the medium of filmmaking. This article, everything it points out, is a reflection of Nolan and his severely moronic fans.

I'd give anything to pile all of them onto a fleet of barges and drop them off the continental shelf.

Thank God the directors I look up to these days don't have a bunch of twats like this running their reputation into the ground.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 16, 2012)

> Thank God the directors I look up to these days don't have a bunch of twats like this running their reputation into the ground.



Out of curiosity, which directors do you look up to?


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2012)

I am ready for this Friday.



Haters be damned, but experience the film for what it's worth.

..... $10.50 at my exquisite local theatre complex.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Death threats over a review?  People.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Out of curiosity, which directors do you look up to?



Neill Blomkamp.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 16, 2012)

He's brilliant, I agree.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> He's brilliant, I agree.



He's the director Hollywood deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll flame him, because he can take it. Because he's rich. A person we will never meet. Someone who gives no fucks. The director of The Dark Knight.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 17, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Detective again.



Next week is going to be interesting. :ho There will be much fapping in this thread.

Also if people are missing the first two installments, head down to Best Buy. $9.99 for each with $5 coupon for Rises. Means you can get both effectively for $10 combined if you're paying for a friend!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

Tetra vs Nolanbots

Tis will be the battle of the millennium


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Detective said:


> He's the director Hollywood deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll flame him, because he can take it. Because he's rich. A person we will never meet. Someone who gives no fucks. The director of The Dark Knight.



What an inspiring man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Detective is Al Capwning the shit out this thread .


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Tetra vs Nolanbots
> 
> Tis will be the battle of the millennium



Not since Asuka Vs. the mass production Evas has there been such anticipation for a Man Vs. The World type battle.

I can even predict what Tetra will shout as his battle cry:



			
				TetraVaal said:
			
		

> Come at me. Come at me all at once, you mainstream vanilla cinema bandwagon motherfuckers!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

Hopefully Tetra won't share Asuka's fate.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Neill Blomkamp.



Does great work, though it's a little hard to judge him without more under his belt. He was one of the few guys I was thinking of as a director I enjoy nowadays.

Personally, I prefer Scott, Cameron, and Mann if I'm just popping in a movie. Kubrick is probably my favorite director that might be considered "arty", and I think I enjoy the stories from the _set_ of _Dr Strangelove_ more than the movie itself.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Hopefully Tetra won't share Asuka's fate.



He'd prefer going out firing and flaming away on all cylinders than the inevitable ★★★★★ rating's that will be thrown at him from all conceivable tactical directions in the form of links to reviews that will eventually drown his posts into a futile fight against his fate.

I would play Gladiator's Now We Are Free but I'm way too savvy about Tetra's personal taste in cinema to know that playing the end theme to that particular Ridley Scott film as a eulogy would be like urinating into his cut eye lids, that were opened by enemy forces making him read all the Rotten Tomato reviews about Nolan's piece de resistance/magnum opus.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











That's what lies in store for any Nolanite I come across.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can dig it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm actually winning in that gif.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm actually winning in that gif.



My bad man, I went back and edited it to make more sense. Not sure why your name came up in the post, since I was casually joking about Tetra. I suppose it was the internet version of a Freudian slip.

Here take some free rep, I feel bad.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh. Oh, of course haha


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Detective said:


> I can dig it.



More exciting than any fight in The Dark Knight.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh. Oh, of course haha



One day, my friend, one day it will be your turn to shine. And it will be glorious. But not today.












But not today.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

Detective said:


> *Tetra Vs The World*


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZZUQKhZiKOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

I won't be watching this in IMAX despite quite a bit of it being filmed, from what I hear, with IMAX in mind.  Just not worth the hassle of going to New York City unlike for the Raid.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I won't be watching this in IMAX despite quite a bit of it being filmed, from what I hear, with IMAX in mind.  Just not worth the hassle of going to New York City unlike for the Raid.



I will be choosing Real 3D as my selection of choice. A dollar more than the regular ticket price, but still quite cheaper than the IMAX route.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

3D just isn't for me, I'll be going to a regular old 2D showing.


----------



## damuttz01 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Thursday Night!! F*ck Yeah!!!*


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2012)

91% fresh, 4 rotten reviews so far. 

It's not a bad movie atleast.


----------



## Thefirst. (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Tetra vs Nolanbots
> 
> Tis will be the battle of the millennium



Nah not really its an snooze fest the guy is boring, anyway yes we all know Nolan is a hack blah blah blah. Tetra is a film buff with exquisite taste who will hate on TDKR and once that's done will transfer his hate to Man of steel. Thing is its obvious he simply does it for attention now, sad little fool opinion didn't count for shit in reality so next best step the internet. As my good friend 50 says "if the n..... hate then let them hate and watch the money pile up". At the end of the day TDKR is still going to make mad money and is still critically acclaimed, so fuck you and your shitty opinion Tetra.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*John Blake:* _So you know about him?_
[about Tetra] 
*Boy:* _Of course._ 
*Boy:* _Do you think he's coming back?_ 
*John Blake:* _I hope not, bitch._



Federer said:


> 91% fresh, 4 rotten reviews so far.
> 
> It's not a bad movie atleast.



You dont judge a film based on the critics do you?


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't. 


Some people do.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Oooo hehe; well yeah ;(


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2012)

We need popcorn.



Federer said:


> 91% fresh, 4 rotten reviews so far.
> 
> It's not a bad movie atleast.



Some reviews are basically trolls  I'm reading them right now and wow... A woman who liked Battleship gave a bad review. That's how low it is now.

_There is a storm coming._


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Moon, there punishment must be more severe ;(


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh man, does TDKR really have many people's knickers in a bunch?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Jesus these Nolan fans are so fucking braindead on RT. Clearly these fuckers should live in Airstrip one the tools. They can't take criticism and their arguments are retarded.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

You mean like the Avengers fans did with the negative review they got? ...


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Not another Whedon Nolan debate guys. .


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> Moon, there punishment must be more severe ;(



When box office is in ashes they have my permission to die.



I heard this review spoils half of the movie. I'm not planning on reading it so I don't know if it's true or not


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 17, 2012)

You are just an ordinary man in a cape! That's why you couldn't fight injustice and that's why you can't stop this train!


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Not another Whedon Nolan debate guys. .



Not much of a debate 



Moon~ said:


> When box office is in ashes they have my permission to die.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard this review spoils half of the movie. I'm not planning on reading it so I don't know if it's true or not



Eeeeeeek ;O

Obviously not reading that, but the funny thing is that I wouldn't be surprised if TDKR makes more overall worldwide than the Avengers despite relying on 2D and IMAX.



Nightblade said:


> You are just an ordinary man in a cape! That's why you couldn't fight injustice and that's why you can't stop this train!



Who said anything about stopping it?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> Obviously not reading that, but the funny thing is that I wouldn't be surprised if TDKR makes more overall worldwide than the Avengers despite relying on 2D and IMAX.


You are delusional.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Bart it kinda breaks my heart that you are this much of a Nolanbot.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> Eeeeeeek ;O
> 
> Obviously not reading that, but the funny thing is that I wouldn't be surprised if TDKR makes more overall worldwide than the Avengers despite relying on 2D and IMAX.



You know what's weird? It might success this in my country because Batman is WIDELY popular with its comic-books, influence on pop-culture while most people learnt The Avengers cast after the movies. Not to mention Ice Age 4 broke its record in here so I won't be surprised. First night is all sold already.

edit: might not because wrong month


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You are delusional.



I love you too :3



Vault said:


> Bart it kinda breaks my heart that you are this much of a Nolanbot.



I'm seeing a doctor about it ;(

But still Nolan's still a fantastic director as far as directing goes, and that's not even mentioning his screenwriting :WOW



Moon~ said:


> You know what's weird? It might success this in my country because Batman is WIDELY popular with its comic-books, influence on pop-culture while most people learnt The Avengers cast after the movies. Not to mention Ice Age 4 broke its record in here so I won't be surprised. First night is all sold already.



Ooo awesome ;D

Ice Age 4 broke its record over there? Well yeah I guess it might; and not to mention the Man of Steel trailer being included which could influence things for the matter and most importantly the positive reviews of it so far; and I wouldn't be surprised if some believed the Joker would appear _ (as silly as it sounds it's probably true)_.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

I just hope the action direction in this is good atleast. 

Also the length of this film irks me, TDK was already too long as it was and this adds another 20 minutes. Jesus


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2012)

Apparently the first hour is slow and uneventful as well.  Enjoy Vault.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Im going to be fidgeting alot then.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been reading reviews and so far;


*Spoiler*: _Not very big spoilers_ 



Marion's role as love interest is very shallow. She is very important in climax (Nolan sucks at writing romance and women we all know that)

Ending is not a big surprise but there are other surprises (Nolan tropes?)

Bane is very well done.

Bruce is OOC compared to his comic counter-part.


*Spoiler*: _this is a spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: _are you sure?_ 



Anne never gets called "Catwoman" 













Bart said:


> Ooo awesome ;D
> 
> Ice Age 4 broke its record over there? Well yeah I guess it might; and not to mention the Man of Steel trailer being included which could influence things for the matter and most importantly the positive reviews of it so far; and I wouldn't be surprised if some believed the Joker would appear _ (as silly as it sounds it's probably true)_.



The only problem is Ramadan, it'll surely effect it very badly 

People in here are delusional when it comes to this, I'm sure %90 won't even know MoS trailer will be attached. But yeah, I'm %90 sure TDKR will do better than The Avengers.



Vault said:


> I just hope the action direction in this is good atleast.
> 
> Also the length of this film irks me, TDK was already too long as it was and this adds another 20 minutes. Jesus



This is not surprising at all, all Nolan movies are boring except climax. I remember my parents almost fell asleep during The Prestige but they got up quickly during revelation scene.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2012)

I heard that Bane isn't well done.  I heard that Hardy tries hard but isn't able to overcome his dumb mask.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I heard that Bane isn't well done.  I heard that Hardy tries hard but isn't able to overcome his dumb mask.



There are so many opinions about the film. Some said the Bane's dub sounds very bad too.



> *FIRST REVIEW: The Dark Knight Rises might be spectacular to look at... but it's humourless and too long*



That's the headline of Daily Mail's review. And that's why I never compare Avengers and TDK.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2012)

More negative reviews are starting to appear.  I don't care about Rotten Tomatoes.  But I know it is a huge measuring stick for some of you.  I saw a poll predicting the Rotten Tomatoes score.  20% predicted that the film would get a 100% rating.  

Down to 84%!  Rotten review #6 has appeared.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _What is this Bullshit_ 




*Spoiler*: _in case of accident_ 





> (Nolan?s script, co-authored with his brother Jonathan, never lowers itself to using the C-word: Catwoman).


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2012)

I hear Cotillard is good.  She is one of my favorites; so I am not at all surprised to hear this.  Too bad her character is so woefully underdeveloped.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I hear Cotillard is good.  She is one of my favorites; so I am not at all surprised to hear this.  *Too bad her character is so woefully underdeveloped.*



You've said it yourself, she's a female character in a Nolan movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

> never lowers itself to using the C-word: Catwoman).



Let's not call him Batman either then


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm thinking about watching the midnight premiere next tuesday if i manage to get the early shift. 
Around 3 a.m. out of the cinema an hour long break and then off to work to start at 4:30. 

Reviews (and spoilers) so far indicate the movie is like i expected it to be.


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure whether this one will top Batman Begins. 

I'm gonna watch it anyway, I like horses.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Federer said:


> I'm not sure whether this one will top Batman Begins.
> 
> I'm gonna watch it anyway, I like horses.



It probably will.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

I prefer Begins to TDK


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2012)

^ Me too


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

I rewatched Begins not too long ago

man it was really clunky and kinda bad


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

But TDK at some points is all over the place not to mention that last 40 minutes  Begins flowed much better


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2012)

84% on Rotten Tomatoes. 

I'm about to go and read the responses to the negative reviews.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Heh, I wonder how much further the rating will go down.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it'll go up and stay in the high 80's. Damn. Put your resident Nolan Fanboy on suicide watch.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> But TDK at some points is all over the place not to mention that last 40 minutes  Begins flowed much better



the problem with Begins is that it didn't flow it had really shitty editing, weird shots, and cuts

I haven't seen TDK in awhile and I don't plan to if my reception in Begins was like this.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2012)

I didn't like begins much. TDK was much better IMO.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a pretty stupid reason to love BB more so I'm keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

While I enjoyed both, I'm regretting getting a ticket to the TDK marathon. Peer pressure, man.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> the problem with Begins is that it didn't flow it had really shitty editing, weird shots, and cuts
> 
> I haven't seen TDK in awhile and I don't plan to if my reception in Begins was like this.



The editing i will give you that, especially during the fight scenes as well, the direction was horrendous. Im not sure if it was intentional or not on Nolan's part but his shitty action editing/direction actually made one of his scenes that much more awesome (When Batman first appears). 

I think i will watch TDK tonight.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2012)

I like Begins more because at the end you can totally see Katie Holmes' nipples through her shirt.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> While I enjoyed both, I'm regretting getting a ticket to the TDK marathon. Peer pressure, man.



Same here. Did it on impulse. Fuck.

People did not stick to the plan


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Jesus these Nolan fans are so fucking braindead on RT.



They are on here as well.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Same here. Did it on impulse. Fuck.
> 
> People did not stick to the plan



can't you guys just return it?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

Sure, but a lot of my friends are going, so it should at least be fun being with them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Nolan's editing has always been weird, I remember watching Insomnia a while back and getting a headache at the mess of editing during the shootout.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

no friend is worth sitting in the same spot for 9 hours if you don't wanna be there

unless you're getting laid


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

Well there's no way that's happening, so you have a point there.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2012)

At least he edits better than Mallick.















































yep
















inb4 Para


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> The only problem is Ramadan, it'll surely effect it very badly
> 
> People in here are delusional when it comes to this, I'm sure %90 won't even know MoS trailer will be attached. But yeah, I'm %90 sure TDKR will do better than The Avengers.



Ooooooo ;O

Well yeah but still regarding the MoS trailer news should spread once people have watched it; and well yeah I think so too :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Pseudo better watch out, Para's been watching some Wrestling documentaries.

Offtopic/
The plane scene in Days of Heaven is fucking beautiful.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

leave my name out of this


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2012)

Got preview screening tickets for tomorrow! (UK)


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> can't you guys just return it?



Idk, probably. I'm not doing anything Thursday so I might just hang out in town and go in whenever.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Malick's editing.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah it's p great


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey dumb question but have these movies been all original stories or have they been semi following whats happened in comics?


----------



## James Bond (Jul 17, 2012)

Darc said:


> Hey dumb question but have these movies been all original stories or have they been semi following whats happened in comics?



Semi followed comics I think, not too big on comics but my bro is and I remember him saying something about a comic being the inspiration for one of the movies


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't think TDK was


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Darc said:


> Hey dumb question but have these movies been all original stories or have they been semi following whats happened in comics?



Some comics were probably used as the inspiration but I don't believe that the movies followed a specific comic's story.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Begins only took a little bit from Batman Year One otherwise no they don't.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

Weird; the last two negative reviews are like 5 paragraphs each and come from the same site.


----------



## Darc (Jul 17, 2012)

So this Nolan guy thinks he can do a better story then the creaters of the comics? What an ego.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

why isn't that possible?

that's not ego

I'm not saying he has or anything like that but it's not an impossible proposition

anyways Comics and Movies are a completely different medium


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

Parallax is all crying because this film is going to suck.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes I'm totally crying


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2012)

Darc said:


> So this Nolan guy thinks he can do a better story then the creaters of the comics? What an ego.



Young Justice>Comics.

It's not hard to believe that animated shows and movies are better at telling stories than the original comic medium.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

what no YJ is turrible

read good comics


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Yes I'm totally crying


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Darc said:


> So this Nolan guy thinks he can do a better story then the creaters of the comics? What an ego.





The comics are written by multiple people and vary widely in quality.  Some are good while others are terrible.  Nolan's story probably isn't the worst at all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Parallax is all crying because this film is going to suck.



Not sure about that, but it's guaranteed to be very successful. I just hope it doesn't pass avengers grossing numbers so I can stick it to Bart.:ho


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not sure about that, but it's guaranteed to be very successful. I just hope it doesn't pass avengers grossing numbers so I can stick it to Bart.:ho



I doubt that it will surpass Avengers worldwide.


----------



## TSC (Jul 17, 2012)

We all know nothing beats the animated series. That is the superior master race


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not sure about that, but it's guaranteed to be very successful. I just hope it doesn't pass avengers grossing numbers so I can stick it to Bart.:ho



Considering it's not doing 3D, it'll be rather difficult. 3D is an extra $2-$3 on top of the high ticket sales.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> what no YJ is turrible
> 
> read good comics



Shut your goddamn mouth Para!

Earth's Mightiest Heroes got cancelled, Para and I feel for you but, it was painfully average anyway. Don't be mad.

Young Justice>DCAU.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not sure about that, but it's guaranteed to be very successful. I just hope it doesn't pass avengers grossing numbers so I can stick it to Bart.:ho



Indeedy :3

And ooo haha ;D Well no one expected the Avengers to do so well, especially at the opening weekend.



Guy Gardner said:


> Considering it's not doing 3D, it'll be rather difficult. 3D is an extra $2-$3 on top of the high ticket sales.



It's already set to be the highest grossing 2D film as far as the weekend is concerned :3


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

I didn't like that cartoon either

The Titans in general are lame.  The 80's are over man


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

What the fuck is with this thread?! The only thing that isn't all over the place is Tetravaal's hilarious ironic hatred of Christopher Nolan (Or maybe it's just really heavy-handed satire). Why must all the threads I join become a mash-up of completely off-topic points?!

[YOUTUBE]xf8DdnLoBqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

What Guy said ;(

It's like an army of Tetra and Ennoea; and Parallax has joined in 

Crazy really really needs to enter and restore the balance with his Bane and Catwomen stuff :WOW


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2012)

Para is no fun at all.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not hating.  I'm excited for the film

I'm just not blinded by crazy love or obscene hate

I know Pseudo :[


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Parallax the first step's to admit you have a problem :3


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

'Dredd' with a 100% RT score--'The Dark Knight Rises' sitting at 84%

'Dredd' is a more faithful and thought-provoking comic book adaption than Nolan's entire trilogy.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Dredd' with a 100% RT score--'The Dark Knight Rises' sitting at 84%
> 
> 'Dredd' is a more faithful and thought-provoking comic book adaption than Nolan's entire trilogy.
> 
> ...



*Looks at average rating of the two*

... Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...

Edit: Oh, and apparently only 93% of users want to see the TDKR, while 94% want to see Dredd. Not that that's misrepresenting anything...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2012)

doesn't watching it in Imax also cost extra?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah. IMAX is extra.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Tetra not everyone's seen it yet :3

I'm expecting a 95-97 in total for TDKR; 95 at the very very least.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

The only IMAX that I am willing to go to is the 70+ ft IMAX screen in NYC and few movies make me want to go there. :/


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

'Dredd' is wayyyyy better.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

IMAX costs extra i dont understand when Bart says 3D is more expensive. 

BFI Southbank IMAX = ?15 and this was last year
Normal 3D - ?12.50 and this was last month.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> doesn't watching it in Imax also cost extra?



Yes, but IMAX isn't nearly as available as 3D; it doesn't have the same effect on the Box Office Gross.



Bart said:


> Tetra not everyone's seen it yet :3
> 
> I'm expecting a 95-97 in total for TDKR; 95 at the very very least.



Looking at the statistics, I'm guessing it's going to be a max of 89; the New York critics didn't like TDK, so I'm guessing they aren't going to like this as much. Then again, this is supposed to be more plot-heavy, so maybe they will.

At the end of the day, I find such metrics to be kind of meaningless compared to my enjoyment. ASM has a 75% and Avengers has a 92%, but fuck if I care: to me, ASM is a superior _movie_, no matter how many critics say otherwise.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 17, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> There are so many opinions about the film. Some said the Bane's dub sounds very bad too.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the headline of Daily Mail's review. And that's why I never compare Avengers and TDK.


Just wanna say that the critic who wrote that article voted Katy Perry's "Part of Me" movie a 4/5.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Ooo okaay Goob :3

Actually just thinking erm IMAX don't show trailers before the screening? Or is the MoS trailer the exception?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure IMAX and 3D is $15 here.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> IMAX costs extra i dont understand when Bart says 3D is more expensive.
> 
> BFI Southbank IMAX = ?15 and this was last year
> Normal 3D - ?12.50 and this was last month.



Yeah. I will say that IMAX tends to provide more bang for the buck, mostly because a lot of 3D sort of blows or simply degrades the experience.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault and Bart are British Mike so it's different pricing and whatnot.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

I love how critical reception has been the fallacy for so many users to revert to on here when defending Nolan. Yet, because a critic gives 'Battleship' or 'Part of Me' a positive review, while giving TDKR a negative one, they all of a sudden don't count. 

You guys are all fucking pathetic. You really are. You suck so incredibly bad at defending a film on its own merits, and now you're conveniently moving goalposts to desperately find a way to completely overlook these negative reviews.

This is hilarious to observe.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> IMAX costs extra i dont understand when Bart says 3D is more expensive.
> 
> BFI Southbank IMAX = ?15 and this was last year
> Normal 3D - ?12.50 and this was last month.



Well yeah I guess it would cost extra; wait those are the prices? 

Woah didn't know that but what Guy said below is right, about the whole availability of screens, but never knew those tickets were that much ;O



Guy Gardner said:


> Looking at the statistics, I'm guessing it's going to be a max of 89; the New York critics didn't like TDK, so I'm guessing they aren't going to like this as much. Then again, this is supposed to be more plot-heavy, so maybe they will.
> 
> At the end of the day, I find such metrics to be kind of meaningless compared to my enjoyment. ASM has a 75% and Avengers has a 92%, but fuck if I care: to me, ASM is a superior _movie_, no matter how many critics say otherwise.



Yeah pretty much :3

Exactly pretty much meaningless; well yeah I guess ASM is the superior film, especially out of those two, but I still think Spider-Man and Spidey 2 are better, but thats another story haha :WOW

*@Parallax*
But still even so wouldn't the price for IMAX still be more expensive then lets say 3D outside of the UK? ;O


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> Ooo okaay Goob :3
> 
> Actually just thinking erm IMAX don't show trailers before the screening? Or is the MoS trailer the exception?



Actually, I think I do remember seeing trailers when I went to the IMAX showing of Avatar.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Vault and Bart are British Mike so it's different pricing and whatnot.



Ah, that makes sense.



TetraVaal said:


> I love how critical reception has been the fallacy for so many users to revert to on here when defending Nolan. Yet, because a critic gives 'Battleship' or 'Part of Me' a positive review, while giving TDKR a negative one, they all of a sudden don't count.
> 
> You guys are all fucking pathetic. You really are. You suck so incredibly bad at defending a film on its own merits, and now you're conveniently moving goalposts to desperately find a way to completely overlook these negative reviews.
> 
> This is hilarious to observe.



Yes, let the hate flow through you


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I love how critical reception has been the fallacy for so many users to revert to on here when defending Nolan. Yet, because a critic gives 'Battleship' or 'Part of Me' a positive review, while giving TDKR a negative one, they all of a sudden don't count.



Isn't that the same sort of confirmation bias that you've been using this entire time?



> You guys are all fucking pathetic. You really are. You suck so incredibly bad at defending a film on its own merits, and now you're conveniently moving goalposts to desperately find a way to completely overlook these negative reviews.



Okay, this _has_ to be satire or trolling. No one is so lacking in self-awareness that he will rip people for finding a way to elevate a film while he relentlessly rips it at any chance. How can _any_ of us defend or rip a movie we have _yet to see?_

I mean, fuck. That's Bitter Blues Fan territory, son. 



> This is hilarious to observe.



Or really, really tedious.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Actually, I think I do remember seeing trailers when I went to the IMAX showing of Avatar.



Ah right right ;O

Out of everything, apart from the film itself, the most amazing thing is going to be the reaction of people who didn't expect to see the _Man of Steel_ trailer; not to mention the _'Syncopy'_ logo or the _'Dark Knight Trilogy'_ text hehe ;D


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2012)

Uh oh! Tetra just set Guy off.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

Not set me off, but there are better jokes to make about this movie and better ways to satirize it. I simply expect quality in my funny trolling, and this is like watching episodes of _Family Guy_: too many cutaways and not enough focus on a funny but consistent narrative.

I demand _Community_-level trolling. That's all.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Isn't that the same sort of confirmation bias that you've been using this entire time?



No. I don't put any stock into critical reception. I've been overstating this point from the get go.



> Okay, this _has_ to be satire or trolling. No one is so lacking in self-awareness that he will rip people for finding a way to elevate a film while he relentlessly rips it at any chance. How can _any_ of us defend or rip a movie we have _yet to see?_
> 
> I mean, fuck. That's Bitter Blues Fan territory, son.



Based off Nolan's history, this film will resonate with the stupid people who think this guy is a smart director--but for those of us that can see through his plastic, transparent filmmaking, it will blow. But you seem to be overlooking my point; for months on end people on here would cite critical reception and awards as a way to defend Nolan as being this quality filmmaker.

So, because a few critics happen to dislike the movie, you have users on here nitpicking to the degree that their opinions don't count because they gave a couple shitty movies a positive review. Hey, maybe they did that because those other two flicks didn't attempt to put themselves on a pedestal or try to claim it was the biggest technical achievement since the silent film era. Maybe their screenplays weren't filled with a bunch of fraudulent-philosophical bullshit, which used an excessive amount of exposition to get the narrative across to the audience. I don't know.

What I do know is, I love how convenient it is for all of you to cite something like critical reception when it's positive--but when it's bad, all of a sudden you go through their review history to nitpick so you can find ways to justify their opinions not mattering. Sorry, it doesn't work that way.



> Or really, really tedious.



Oh no, it's hilarious. It just goes to show how hypocritical and shallow most of the people in this thread are. Typical Nolan fans... so predictable.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah Bart that's the pricing, 3D IMAX is even steeper as Avatar was ?17.50 and that came out in 2008. So the pricing now should be ridiculous.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Ooo woah okaay Vault eeeek ;O


----------



## josh101 (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Yeah Bart that's the pricing, 3D IMAX is even steeper as Avatar was ?17.50 and that came out in 2008. So the pricing now should be ridiculous.


It's only ?11.50 where I am, and that's at the 5am opening showing.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't even tell when or if Tetra has ever trolled. I try to tell myself he's a dupe.


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2012)

Reading Tetras posts on the Nolan movies is interesting, its such a deep hatred it makes me almost feel guilty liking the Btman films.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZZUQKhZiKOw[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, a _15th_ tv spot. Not sure if Avengers or another movie that had this kind of hype level got that large amount of marketing. Then again I only saw trailers for those other movies and saw their tv spots with praises after they came out.

Another one came out yesterday too:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuPDQplceAE&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]

Not gonna be surprised if two more come out tomorrow and on Thursday.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

josh101 said:


> It's only ?11.50 where I am, and that's at the 5am opening showing.



Oooo well I need to find out how much the tickets are at my IMAX then :3



ThePseudo said:


> I can't even tell when or if Tetra has ever trolled. I try to tell myself he's a dupe.



He's like an advanced troll; if one's ability to troll was actually equal to one's rep then Tetra would have already surpassed Zaru.



Slice said:


> Reading Tetras posts on the Nolan movies is interesting, its such a deep hatred it makes me almost feel guilty liking the Btman films.



It's a good thing :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't get why people are dissing a certain Reviewers past reviews, I'm sure the positive reviewers have given some shit good reviews too so what does that say.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Just wanna say that the critic who wrote that article voted Katy Perry's "Part of Me" movie a 4/5.





So many interesting shit is going down there, like 2 rottens' links are going to same page. Its only going to get worse.



TetraVaal said:


> I love how critical reception has been the fallacy for so many users to revert to on here when defending Nolan. Yet, because a critic gives 'Battleship' or 'Part of Me' a positive review, while giving TDKR a negative one, they all of a sudden don't count.
> 
> You guys are all fucking pathetic. You really are. You suck so incredibly bad at defending a film on its own merits, and now you're conveniently moving goalposts to desperately find a way to completely overlook these negative reviews.
> 
> This is hilarious to observe.



I admire your dedication.Really.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2012)

Katy Perry 3D is a beautiful film


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2012)

There are only two great reasons to watch Katy perry. :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2012)

Too bad it flopped at box office.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> No. I don't put any stock into critical reception. I've been overstating this point from the get go.



You miss the point. I wasn't talking about your opinion of the critics, but your entire _opinion_. You seem so engulfed in your hatred of Christopher Nolan that, without seeing the film, you are basically dismissing those who like it as "sheeple" just like the trolls who are dismissing the critics who didn't like the film.



> Based off Nolan's history, this film will resonate with the stupid people who think this guy is a smart director--but for those of us that can see through his plastic, transparent filmmaking, it will blow.


 
I already said my piece on this with Shinigami Perv, but frankly I find it hard to dismiss Nolan as a shitty director. A director you don't care for, okay. But it's more difficult to say an outright bad one.



> But you seem to be overlooking my point; for months on end people on here would cite critical reception and awards as a way to defend Nolan as being this quality filmmaker.
> 
> So, because a few critics happen to dislike the movie, you have users on here nitpicking to the degree that their opinions don't count because they gave a couple shitty movies a positive review.



It's not that I overlook your point. It's just so hamfisted and comes off as a desperate cry for validation. If you don't care about critical reception, why the hell do you care so much about what everyone seems to think so much? You seem to be desperate to show people how you are right and they are wrong about people who are so concerned with how they are right and dissenters are wrong that it's become the argumentative equivalent of an infinite mirrors picture. Or just a picture of the 112th Congress.

You are just the same at all these fanboys you keep wanting to shove into the ocean (Again, irony) in the way you are attacking the movie. The only difference is that there are more of them than you, and they just happen to have the critics on their side.



> Hey, maybe they did that because those other two flicks didn't attempt to put themselves on a pedestal or try to claim it was the biggest technical achievement since the silent film era. Maybe their screenplays weren't filled with a bunch of fraudulent-philosophical bullshit, which used an excessive amount of exposition to get the narrative across to the audience. I don't know.



I think you meant to say "were", not "weren't".



> What I do know is, I love how convenient it is for all of you to cite something like critical reception when it's positive--but when it's bad, all of a sudden you go through their review history to nitpick so you can find ways to justify their opinions not mattering. Sorry, it doesn't work that way.



Yes, "all of you". We are all just the brush you paint us with, aren't we?



> Oh no, it's hilarious. It just goes to show how hypocritical and shallow most of the people in this thread are. Typical Nolan fans... so predictable.



Okay, so it really _is_ a lack of self-awareness. And again, really tedious. We get that you don't like the movie even though you have yet to see it. Your crusade isn't necessary, and only shows how hypocritical you are about your opinions.



Ennoea said:


> I don't get why people are dissing a certain Reviewers past reviews, I'm sure the positive reviewers have given some shit good reviews too so what does that say.



Exactly. There's no point at looking at past reviews, simply the reviews themselves. If they discuss the movie and make points, what's wrong with someone not liking something?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2012)

For those scenes in the tv spots showing Bruce "getting back in the game" a.k.a. training himself again & doing push ups, I wished TDKR's OST had a track similar to Eptesicus's training melody for those moments.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU2t0yLsZhs[/YOUTUBE]

But it sucks that there isn't though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Watch out Guy, he will call you mentally-vapid and school you on his 'expertise' about everything.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wow, a _15th_ tv spot. Not sure if Avengers or another movie that had this kind of hype level got that large amount of marketing. Then again I only saw trailers for those other movies and saw their tv spots with praises after they came out.



Avatar had at least 15 TV spots as well and it was pretty hyped from what I remember.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Avatar had at least 15 TV spots as well and it was pretty hyped from what I remember.



I see. Then I am just a noob in these things. 

Still predicting we'll see two more tomorrow and on Thursday, the chance is there.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

josh101 said:


> It's only ?11.50 where I am, and that's at the 5am opening showing.



I guess the biggest screen in the UK makes the prices premium


----------



## TSC (Jul 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Dredd' with a 100% RT score--'The Dark Knight Rises' sitting at 84%
> 
> 'Dredd' is a more faithful and thought-provoking comic book adaption than Nolan's entire trilogy.
> 
> ...



Wait Dredd is out? I gotta check it out see how it stack against the old one.




Parallax said:


> I didn't like that cartoon either
> 
> The Titans in general are lame.  The 80's are over man



The Batman the animated series? really?! (and it came out in 1992 not the 80's)


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2012)

I bet Nolan is TetraVaal's father that never came home.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> I bet Nolan is TetraVaal's father that never came home.



And then he came on _Naruto Forums_ to become the troll that it deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> And then he came on _Naruto Forums_ to become the troll that it deserves, but not the one it needs right now.



Our trolling must be more severe.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Our trolling must be more severe.



I'm retired ;(


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 17, 2012)

Seeing a few reviews saying it's bloated. I don't mind longer movies, just hope they didn't fill it with pointless explosions etc.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Things are worse than ever.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

You want to know how I got these scars.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

No but I do want to know how you got those cars 

failed ;(


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You want to know how I got these scars.



No, but i will know how you got fresh ones if you dont shut up Huey


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> No, but i will know how you got fresh ones if you dont shut up Huey



You got a little fight in you, I like that. .


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Haha


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You got a little fight in you, I like that. .


Then you're gonna love me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Then you're gonna love me.



Poor choice of words......


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

My mother told me to never get in a car with strangers.

This is not a CAHHH


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

OMFG ;O

*The Dark Knight Rises may beat Avengers's opening weekend ;P*



The Avengers' punishment must be more severe though :WOW


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You want to know how I got these scars.



My father was… a troll. And a fanboy. And one night he gets a little crazier than usual. Mommy gets on twitter to criticize Christopher Nolan. He doesn’t like that. Not-one-bit. So – me watching – he takes the keyboard, laughing while he does it! Turns to me, and he says, “Why thumbs up to _Battleship_, son?” Comes at me with troll posts… “Why 4 stars for Katy Perry?” He sticks a Blu-Ray in the player… “Let’s put some _Dark Knight_ on that Flatscreen!” And…

Why so much haterade?


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2012)

:Nolan.....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> My father was? a troll. And a fanboy. And one night he gets a little crazier than usual. Mommy gets on twitter to criticize Christopher Nolan. He doesn?t like that. Not-one-bit. So ? me watching ? he takes the keyboard, laughing while he does it! Turns to me, and he says, ?Why thumbs up to _Battleship_, son?? Comes at me with troll posts? ?Why 4 stars for Katy Perry?? He sticks a Blu-Ray in the player? ?Let?s put some Dark Knight on!? And?
> 
> Why so much haterade?



SHOW YOURSELF....* *


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

You guys are abit too obsessed with numbers. It's not like it's gonna flop.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> My father was? a troll. And a fanboy. And one night he gets a little crazier than usual. Mommy gets on twitter to criticize Christopher Nolan. He doesn?t like that. Not-one-bit. So ? me watching ? he takes the keyboard, laughing while he does it! Turns to me, and he says, ?Why thumbs up to _Battleship_, son?? Comes at me with troll posts? ?Why 4 stars for Katy Perry?? He sticks a Blu-Ray in the player? ?Let?s put some _Dark Knight_ on that Flatscreen!? And?
> 
> Why so much haterade?



What the? Haha ;O



Ennoea said:


> You guys are abit too obsessed with numbers. It's not like it's gonna flop.



Numbers are a good thing, especially when it's in 2D :WOW


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

IMAX 2D as well Bart


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> OMFG ;O
> 
> *The Dark Knight Rises may beat Avengers's opening weekend ;P*
> 
> ...



The real question is if it can surpass the Avengers' total box office.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

The real question is why does anyone care which grosses more.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Because it solidifies Nolan as the best in the business


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The real question is why does anyone care which grosses more.



Because people who weren't involved in the movie but are somehow more _invested_ in it than the people who actually worked on it look at it as some sort of weird cock-measuring metric to prove who is "right" and "wrong".


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Because it solidifies Nolan as the *best in the business *


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Because people who weren't involved in the movie but are somehow more _invested_ in it than the people who actually worked on it look at it as some sort of weird cock-measuring metric to prove who is "right" and "wrong".



Exactly! :byakuya


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Best in the business is more Jericho's gimmick.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> My father was? a troll. And a fanboy. And one night he gets a little crazier than usual. Mommy gets on twitter to criticize Christopher Nolan. He doesn?t like that. Not-one-bit. So ? me watching ? he takes the keyboard, laughing while he does it! Turns to me, and he says, ?Why thumbs up to _Battleship_, son?? Comes at me with troll posts? ?Why 4 stars for Katy Perry?? He sticks a Blu-Ray in the player? ?Let?s put some _Dark Knight_ on that Flatscreen!? And?
> 
> Why so much haterade?



This post is full of win.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> IMAX 2D as well Bart



Eeeeeeeek ;O

But still there's fewer IMAX screens compared to 3D one's from what I heard on here earlier.



Eternal Goob said:


> The real question is if it can surpass the Avengers' total box office.



Without a doubt :3

Especially given what was said in that article :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Not to burst your bubble but it won't be breaking Avengers. Nor that I care anyway but DKR will lack the Female and children demographic, not to mention Asia doesn't seem to care for Batman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Best in the business is more Jericho's gimmick.



I like his Inventing gimmick better .


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Not to burst your bubble but it won't be breaking Avengers.* Nor that I care anyway but DKR will lack the Female and children demographi*c, not to mention Asia doesn't seem to care for Batman.



... Based on?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

> ... Based on?



No hot guys and most kids will be bored stiff.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> No hot guys and most kids will be bored stiff.



I assume that quite a few females would find Bale to be hot along with JGL.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> No hot guys and most kids will be bored stiff.



... Then how did _The Dark Knight_ do so damn well without them?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I assume that some female would find Bale to be hot along with JGL.



Do you find Bale hot Goob?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

> .. Then how did The Dark Knight do so damn well without them?



Heath Ledger. And I didn't say it'll flop, I said it won't be beating Avengers.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Do you find Bale hot Goob?



I don't.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Heath Ledger. And I didn't say it'll flop, I said it won't be beating Avengers.



Neither do I, but I think 3D and the Asian ambivalence holds more true. I don't think Heath Ledger is really a draw when his role involved being wearing horrible grease makeup and being in drag at one point.

But frankly, that's about as much effort as I'm willing to spend on the subject.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 17, 2012)

If anything, I would say Heath's death was the biggest draw.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> If anything, I would say Heath's death was the biggest draw.



Yeah.  Most people that I was around talked about Heath and his supposed acting in the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I'm basing it on the fact that nearly every girl I knew went to watch DK because of Heath Ledger and only ever talked about Heath Ledger.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

I only know one girl who has definitely seen TDK.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Kids your age are dumb Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

A lot of girls I know loved TDK and are definitely gonna see TDKR

maybe it's a British thing


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2012)

I think one of the biggest reasons that this movie will be seen as a failure is the script.  Nolan and company trapped themselves.  For whatever reason they decided that since this is a trilogy they needed to tie everything back to the first film.  They limited themselves with this train of thought.  Things would have been better if they had just made a film independent of the first two.  (The same way they did when they made The Dark Knight.)


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

Again, I only know one girl who is interested in movies with action.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2012)

You don't know a lot of girls then

maybe


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

It's not that. Most of the girls I know are just girly-girls. Then again, it's not like I know a lot of people who talk about movies like that anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2012)

There were zero women and zero children in the theater when I saw The Dark Knight.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2012)

Bale looks so fine in premier pictures


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> There were zero women and zero children in the theater when I saw The Dark Knight.



The showing that I went to had a pretty good mix of men and women, don't remember seeing children at all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Well if I saw children at the premier of Watchmen, I am definitely going to see them at TDKR.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Watchmen was R-rated wasn't it? I mean kids, like little kids.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2012)

I was one of the children at TDK. :33

Though I don't remember if I wanted to see it or if my dad wanted to see it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Watchmen was R-rated wasn't it? I mean kids, like little kids.



Yes little Kids with their hot moms, when the blue dick showed on screen they had to stop the movie for 15 minutes to allow complaining moms to leave with their kids.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2012)

Watchmen was a horrible film.  I wish I had left as soon as I saw the blue penis.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Yet you couldnt resist to stay and continue to watch it in all its blue energy glory .


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Yes little Kids with their hot moms, when the blue dick showed on screen they had to stop the movie for 15 minutes to allow complaining moms to leave with their kids.



lol you aren't serious, right?


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Watchmen was a horrible film.  I wish I had left as soon as I saw the blue penis.



I guess that I'm glad that I haven't seen the movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> lol you aren't serious, right?



I am dead serious. They took their kids blindly to a R rated movie just from the fact it is a super hero movie. Then got offended when they saw a penis.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Goob, we know you've seen it and we also know you've freeze-framed those scenes.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I am dead serious. They took their kids blindly to an R rated movie just from the fact it is a super hero movie. Then got offended when they saw a penis.



Some parents are fools. 

Bart, I'm no liar.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sorry awww ;(


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> I'm sorry awww ;(



Don't be, I'm a liar. 

But I still haven't seen the movie.


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I love how critical reception has been the fallacy for so many users to revert to on here when defending Nolan. Yet, because a critic gives 'Battleship' or 'Part of Me' a positive review, while giving TDKR a negative one, they all of a sudden don't count.
> 
> You guys are all fucking pathetic. You really are. You suck so incredibly bad at defending a film on its own merits, and now you're conveniently moving goalposts to desperately find a way to completely overlook these negative reviews.
> 
> This is hilarious to observe.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzaMs5iaX7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't be, I'm a liar.
> 
> But I still haven't seen the movie.



Lmfao haha okaaaaaay :WOW


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

I kinda like Rorschach .


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2012)

This time tomorrow, I will have seen TDKR


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucky you.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

T.D.A how? ;O


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm guessing that he's in a country that is showing the movie ahead of other countries.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

TDA is from the UK, advance screening im certain.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Oooo whoops thought he meant the 18th but the 19th ;O

Tomorrow's the last time I'm coming on there then.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, UK preview screening tomorrow (18th July). I have to get there at least 1 hour before the actual movie starts, to watch the streaming of the UK red carpet stuff.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll be expecting a detailed review from you, TDA.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2012)

you really want spoilers?


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Of course, I like spoilers.


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2012)

Fucking bummer

The Dark Knight Rises got a 85% on Rottentomatoes

But meh, at least it's not in the 70's like The Amazing Spider-Man



RT consensus:



> The Dark Knight Rises is an ambitious, thoughtful, and potent action film that concludes Christopher Nolan's franchise in spectacular fashion, even if it doesn't quite meet the high standard set by its predecessor.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

> But meh, at least it's not in the 70's like The Amazing Spider-Man



It might still go down.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

It will definitely go down.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> It will definitely go down.



Probably not. Consensus seems pretty strong, and at this point it'd need a wide fluctuation in what we've been seeing to really change things. Unless you know something from the critical community that I don't, which I concede is possible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2012)

Vault will be first in line come Friday.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 17, 2012)

Bender said:


> Fucking bummer
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises got a 85% on Rottentomatoes
> 
> But meh, at least it's not in the 70's like The Amazing Spider-Man



Um.

85% is a great score; I'm not entirely sure why you're complaining. Unless you're one of those vapid fanboys who put critical acclaim and scores on a fucking pedestal and overlook everything else, like personal opinion.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> You miss the point. I wasn't talking about your opinion of the critics, but your entire _opinion_. You seem so engulfed in your hatred of Christopher Nolan that, without seeing the film, you are basically dismissing those who like it as "sheeple" just like the trolls who are dismissing the critics who didn't like the film.



I don't hate Nolan, I just strongly dislike his films. 

But you're right, I am dismissing his fans, why shouldn't I? Take a look at the average intelligence of a Nolan fan; they resort to death threats if the "professional film critics" that you all put so much stake in, ends up disliking one of his films. Nolan's collective fanbase consists of a bunch of 15 year old, teeny-toddler morons who have seen about a collective amount of 7 films in their entire lifetime (_probably only Nolan's filmography to boot_).



> It's not that I overlook your point. It's just so hamfisted and comes off as a desperate cry for validation. If you don't care about critical reception, why the hell do you care so much about what everyone seems to think so much? You seem to be desperate to show people how you are right and they are wrong about people who are so concerned with how they are right and dissenters are wrong that it's become the argumentative equivalent of an infinite mirrors picture. Or just a picture of the 112th Congress.



That's not true. None of this is true. I don't care one way or another if you drones flock to his films; it's inevitable.

However, I'm simply (_and correctly_) pointing out the contradictions amongst his fanbase. You're all (_maybe not YOU specifically_) eager to put all this stock into "professional" critics and accolades like award nominations, yet the second someone posts something negative, you go through their entire history to find any fallible reason to discredit said reviewer. Pretty simple stuff, really.



> You are just the same at all these fanboys you keep wanting to shove into the ocean (Again, irony) in the way you are attacking the movie. The only difference is that there are more of them than you, and they just happen to have the critics on their side.



I'm "attacking" the movie, if that's what you want to call it, because Nolan is a below average director. That's my right as a fan of film, who has a fundamentally sound criteria for judging film. I find more legitimate (_and unbiased_) reasons to dislike his films than I do to like them. No harm, no foul.



> I think you meant to say "were", not "weren't".



No, weren't was the correct vocabulary.



> Yes, "all of you". We are all just the brush you paint us with, aren't we?



Considering how collectively stupid Nolan's entire fanbase is, I wouldn't say I'm so far off. ;-)

Okay, so it really _is_ a lack of self-awareness. And again, really tedious. We get that you don't like the movie even though you have yet to see it. Your crusade isn't necessary, and only shows how hypocritical you are about your opinions.[/QUOTE]

There is no crusade here. That's just your crutch (_albeit a weak one_) to try and negate the fact that I can so easily--and correctly--point out the reoccurring flip-flopping that goes on with all these knobs.

Please try to keep up.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Watchmen was a horrible film.  I wish I had left as soon as I saw the blue penis.



Why? Cuz penis are not natural?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2012)

i am exited to to the movie when i get back home this weekend. i ordered my ticket to see the movie on saturday because it will be sold out


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T__uN5xmC0&feature=g-all-f[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 18, 2012)

Edit: You know, this is pointless. If you can't recognize your own behavior, it's pointless to waste time on this.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 18, 2012)

Bought the tickets to the midnight showing last week.  Strangely enough, I'm NOT really looking forward to this movie.  Or at least, I don't have anywhere near the anticipation for this like I did the Avengers.  But, I do want to see it in theaters.  And I've always preferred to see the movies I want to watch on opening night.  So, I went ahead and got the tickets to go in two days. 

Now we'll see if the movie lives up to all the hype.  Cause it's had a shitton of it for sure.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

My father believed, if the world found out who I really was, they would reject me out of fear. He was convinced the world wasn't ready. What do you think?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 18, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T__uN5xmC0&feature=g-all-f[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Pseudo (Jul 18, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Edit: You know, this is pointless. If you can't recognize your own behavior, it's pointless to waste time on this.



Now if only Huey could smarten' up and realize this.


----------



## Federer (Jul 18, 2012)

Bender said:


> Fucking bummer
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises got a 85% on Rottentomatoes
> 
> ...



It's 87 now, but it will go down, it's like a Ludacris song, 'how low can you go'.


........lower than Nolan has ever been before......


But I'm still gonna watch it, TDK has a higher rating, but I like Begins more.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

It'll increase though :3

Batman Begins was pretty good; and I saw it with a friend in 2005, but didn't really leave an impression upon me like _The Dark Knight_ did.


----------



## Federer (Jul 18, 2012)

To me it's the opposite,

watched TDK in the theather, it didn't leave an impression on me, watched it again, twice or maybe three times now.

For some reason it doesn't 'suck me in' in the story. Liam Neeson (Ra's), Scarecrow and Falcone worked plain better than the Joker and Two Face Harvey.

Harvey didn't really work in the movie, to my opinion and didn't like Ledger's Joker, it should have had a bit more Nicholson. 

Maybe I liked Begins more because it was more about Batman than TDK.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Why? Cuz penis are not natural?


No.  If I had left I would have been saved from watching the rest of that crappy film.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

Federer said:


> To me it's the opposite,
> 
> watched TDK in the theather, it didn't leave an impression on me, watched it again, twice or maybe three times now.
> 
> ...



Ooooo ;O

Well I agree that Two Face didn't work that well, becuase he seemed like a 5the wheel, but that's probably because I liked Harvey more then Two Face; and Ledger was amazing and essentially Nicholson was playing Nicholson, nothing really that special as far as acting was concerned.

The Dark Knight was all about Batman and Harvey; Batman Begins was obviously about Batman solely, but it's fleshed out in the sequel to an extent.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 18, 2012)

Federer said:


> Maybe I liked Begins more because it was more about Batman than TDK.



This. This. This.

And it's also why I'll love Rises too, according to what reviews say at least.


My reaction to almost everything about this movie ;(


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> My reaction to almost everything about this movie ;(



Awwww     ;(


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 18, 2012)

Thats because begins and TDK weren't just made because of obligations and money...

They also had credible vilain actors...


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

Good point ^^

People always use the whole thing about preferring Begins over TDK, mostly used by Pro-MCU'ers _(not that I'm suggesting you Federer)_; but a film like would have been a bit more difficult, given the duration, to have Batman as central was he was in Begins, especially given the metaphor of the title.


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T__uN5xmC0&feature=g-all-f[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Now if only Huey could smarten' up and realize this.



Hey, some one has to feed him .


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2012)

Roger Ebert is getting mad old. This movie is 3 hours long. He probably fell asleep, farted. Then when the credits came back wiped the drool off his ugly chin, tried to stand up, but couldn't farted again, then gave one hell of a non-enthusiastic passive-aggressive ironic clap/applause.

Then he fixed his hipster glasses. That's right Roger Ebert is the oldest hipster alive.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

Yet he gave the film 3 stars so what are you mad about


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Yet he gave the film 3 stars so what are you mad about



DKR clearly deserves four stars.


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2012)

It deserves 5, no infinity stars.

IT DESERVES TO BE A STAR!

Wait that's reserved only for TDK


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2012)

Who give a shit?

you people are crazy


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)

The World said:


> It deserves 5, no infinity stars.
> 
> IT DESERVES TO BE A STAR!



Someone will name a star The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

> It deserves 5, no infinity stars.



His ratings are out of four stars so a 3/4 is good. I don't know if you're trolling or you're that mad about someone's opinion of a film you haven't seen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2012)

Well you are also trolling so you should be able to tell if he is or isnt.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

Where did I troll?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Who give a shit?
> 
> you people are crazy


lol         this


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2012)

also Eno doesn't troll

I mean sure there are times where he tries, but it's too obvious and sad to miss :'[


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2012)

Only thing that matters is the youtube comments .  



Ennoea said:


> Where did I troll?



I am pretty sure you mocking the fanbase earlier was not to spark anything at all.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 18, 2012)

Rush Limbaugh officially confirmed for the dumbest human being to ever walk the earth.

Also, Rotten Tomatoes has now suspended comments due to all the stupid fucking Nolan fans sending in death threats.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

> I am pretty sure you mocking the fanbase earlier was not to spark anything at all.



I didn't mock anyone here though. And people sending death threats because someone doesn't like a film is worth mocking.

Para why you gotta hate


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2012)

Michael Bay got death threats when he announced his vision of the new TMNT remake.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Michael Bay got death threats when he announced his vision of the new TMNT remake.



And for Transformers too.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

Tetra there's a difference between Batman fans and Nolan fans ;S


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Koppachino (Jul 18, 2012)

Stuff like this just blows my mind. Just imagining that there are people who actually think like this, it's such a fucking disappointment.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 18, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Rush Limbaugh officially confirmed for the dumbest human being to ever walk the earth.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 18, 2012)

This is just too far. 

I stood by when those gosh darned liberals used their time machine to falsify Barack HUSSEIN Obama's birth certificate. But using it to create a comic book character for the express purpose of using him as a campaign message 20 years later? Too far.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2012)

SUPERMAN IS AN ILLEGAL ALIEN LIVING ON THIS PLANET AND MORE IMPORTANTLY ON US SOIL STEALING YOUR JOBS.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 18, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Rush Limbaugh officially confirmed for the dumbest human being to ever walk the earth.
> 
> Also, Rotten Tomatoes has now suspended comments due to all the stupid fucking Nolan fans sending in death threats.



Thats what i like about America, whenever i read some retarded shit surrounding our politicians i have a look across the pond and find gems like this. You folks have some seriously mental people reporting news and hosting big radio shows.


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)

It's a big circus act over here these days.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

If you make yourself more than just a man, if you devote yourself to an ideal... you become something else entirely. A troll, Mr. Wayne, a troll!

But seriously that article


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol this Rush guy. :rofl I take his a politician or atleast was one? :rofl


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)

Vault said:


> Lol this Rush guy. :rofl I take his a politician or atleast was one? :rofl



He's a radio talk show host.


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2012)

Loool what a twat.


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]q1oOjKQflN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2012)

Rush has always been a ranting raving loon. 

His tirade's are what he's famous for. Too bad he's hilariously wrong.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 18, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Thats what i like about America, whenever i read some retarded shit surrounding our politicians i have a look across the pond and find gems like this. You folks have some seriously mental people reporting news and hosting big radio shows.



America or the USA? Big difference my friend.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> America or the USA? Big difference my friend.



Yes this ^^^, do not include Canada in your shit .


----------



## Amuro (Jul 18, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> America or the USA? Big difference my friend.



Here America is synonymous with the US so nope, to me not that big a difference.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 18, 2012)

I know that's the case there, it's just simply wrong.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

America and the USA, no difference.

North America and the USA, big difference.

Gotham City and Metropolis, small difference.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 18, 2012)

Bart said:


> America and the USA, no difference.
> 
> North America and the USA, big difference.
> 
> Gotham City and Metropolis, small difference.


Not really relevant to this thread anyway, but a to explain things quickly

*Spoiler*: __ 




America is a continent, USA is a country, and yes I know that you divide North and South America as two separate continents, but the land that conform both is called America, only you call it the Americas because you stole the name America because you were the first country here to win it's independence. Before that, the whole New World was referred to America. In many parts of the world, including Latin America, America is referred as the continent, that's why we get worked up that you get called americans and America.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

You mean the Americas ^^


----------



## Amuro (Jul 18, 2012)

God damn those Americans living in America and getting called Americans. Plus the Greedy bastards have the cheek to be referred to as both American _and_ North American.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2012)

Soon I will amass them all.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2012)

So just watched TDKR


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 18, 2012)

Dark Knight was a decent movie but my major concern was Nolan's depiction of Batman. To put it bluntly, Batman was a pussy. Hopefully they improve on this in DKR....


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

T.D.A you did?

Please answer that lol.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep @Bart. I don't think TDKR is better than Dark Knight, the middle portion of the film isn't as good as the beginning and ending. But the conclusion is great, and the movie is still a must see.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

Eeeeek tempted to not come back on this section till next week now, T.D.A


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2012)

that would do everyone some good I feel :]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2012)

Ooh,     harsh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Ooh,     harsh.



So when you are going away Stunna?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2012)

Nolan knows how to end a film. I think the movie will be better for you if you managed to avoid spoilers, and even if you did read some spoilers, there may still be some surprises yet.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 18, 2012)

shots fired 

NO MORE DEAD COPS


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2012)

Please, I'm here to stay.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2012)

Anne Hathaway does her thing with Catwoman, can't fault her performance but I think the star of the film is JGL.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Please, I'm here to stay.



Guess we have to do this the hard way then. Since you love to rattle the cages.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2012)

The final scene, who wants to know it?


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

DO NOT SAY ANYTHING ^^


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2012)

Despite his height, Bane is indeed menacing, powerful and ferocious.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2012)

Ooo ^^

I'm not posting here until Thursday of next week lol; last post here till then


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

Is Bane as campy as he was in the previews with his Liberatiooon.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Is Bane as campy as he was in the previews with his Liberatiooon.



what do you mean by campy?


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 18, 2012)

Mr. Waaayyyna.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2012)

lol I guess so.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 18, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Yep @Bart. I don't think TDKR is better than Dark Knight, the middle portion of the film isn't as good as the beginning and ending. But the conclusion is great, and the movie is still a must see.


so it's like Transformers 2.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2012)

Transformers 2 isn't quite as tedious and long.  And it has better action.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol. Spoilaz are here.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2012)

I am the same as Bart: probably my last post in this thread till next Thursday.

But lets take a final look to all the of the trilogy's trailers for nostalgia since it'll soon be over.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vak9ZLfhGnQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ5U8suTUw0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8evyE9TuYk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9DlV9qwtF0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## josh101 (Jul 18, 2012)

be back in 30 hours when i've seen the film

( going 5am showing  )


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2012)

Sometimes with the comments in this thread and it's predecessors, I honestly believe that you either get banned for stating your unorthodox opinions, or post long enough to see yourself become a hater.


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Anne Hathaway does her thing with Catwoman, can't fault her performance but I think the star of the film is JGL.



JGL being awesome?  That pleases me.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 18, 2012)

Nolan wanking JGL like Kishimoto wanks Sasuke.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2012)

Apparently Bale didn't like JGL on set.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 19, 2012)

Just saw The Dark Knight Rises. It was great. Come at me.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 19, 2012)

So jelly right now. 

*curses country*


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2012)

Okaaay I'm back; exhile finished ;(

Watching it next Thursday ;S

Anyone posting any spoilers before tomorrow or spoilers out of tags even before or after then's going to be in trouble


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2012)

Ready to see this later today


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 19, 2012)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt has been getting a lot of well deserved praise, but Tom Hardy's Bane was so freaky and unnerving it'll make you forget all about the hilarity that was the Batman & Robin 1997 film.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> The final scene, who wants to know it?



PM it to me. I love spoilers!

Going to the midnight showing next tuesday, just so i can say i saw it before all of my friends. Well, minus the two that come with me.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently Bale didn't like JGL on set.



I can see why, JGL gets A LOT of screentime. 

I won't tell anyone the ending scene, I think even if you like spoilers, you should at least leave the ending.


----------



## jux (Jul 19, 2012)

Movie was a really solid ending to the series. It was no TDK but it held its own. It had a lot of clever storylines and plot points. JGL and Anne Hathaway were fucking stand outs in this movie. Hardy was brutal as Bane, but the sounding effects of his voice behind the mask really let him down. I couldnt understand half of what he was saying so his performance was weakened.  Bales lung cancer Batman voice didn't make dialogue easier between the two. The second act was a little clunky but the third act was SUPERB. All round solid film. Props to Nolan.


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

Was the action any decent?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 19, 2012)

jux said:


> Movie was a really solid ending to the series. It was no TDK but it held its own. It had a lot of clever storylines and plot points. JGL and Anne Hathaway were fucking stand outs in this movie. Hardy was brutal as Bane, but the sounding effects of his voice behind the mask really let him down. I couldnt understand half of what he was saying so his performance was weakened.  Bales lung cancer Batman voice didn't make dialogue easier between the two. The second act was a little clunky but the third act was SUPERB. All round solid film. Props to Nolan.



I was having trouble understanding what was said not just from Bane but for other characters, (btw it wasn't a major issue, just the odd word or so) I think it was a problem with the audio with IMAX cinema I was in. Others have commented on it as well as said when they watched it a 2nd time elsewhere, the dialogue was clearer.

The action is good, especially the hand to hand combat scenes are done quite well and significantly improved.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2012)

The Dark Knight marathon starts at 6:30. I'm sure I'll enjoy myself.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2012)

you probably wont


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The Dark Knight marathon starts at 6:30. I'm sure I'll enjoy myself.



I'll be skipping that completely.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm going to shoot for a positive outlook. I know that's a rarity around here and all, but nothing wrong with mixing it up a bit.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 19, 2012)

I love them so much, fuck you <3


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2012)

Since when am I negative Stunna :|


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2012)

lol I didn't say you specifically.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2012)

"MISTAH WAAAAAYNE"

unfortunately I'll be too busy to see it this weekend.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2012)

Freeman's is the best.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 19, 2012)

Marion is all like "Bitch please, I'm too fabulous for this shit"


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

Marion > Anne


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 19, 2012)

^ No contest


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btMtwz4P0fc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Hello dar my childhood.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2012)

Only Optimus Prime is allowed to do Promos/trailers for Batman.

[YOUTUBE]PlPhvTK5iI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuya (Jul 19, 2012)

> Robin: "You can't get away from Batman that easy!"
> Batman: "Easily."
> Robin: "Easily."
> Batman: "Good grammar is essential, Robin."
> ...



i'm high


----------



## Kuya (Jul 19, 2012)

> Robin: "Gosh, if I could just figure out that riddle. Why can't I get it?"
> Batman: "Maybe your mind's on that cute little teenager who waved to you on the way across town, eh?"
> Robin: "Awww, come on, Batman."
> 
> ...


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2012)

What? lol :WOW


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

That's some quality interaction between Batman and Robin.


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 19, 2012)

My boyfriend is literally shitting himself to see this....


----------



## Kuya (Jul 19, 2012)

Bart said:


> What? lol :WOW



the Adam West Batman series was LEGENDARY


----------



## FleshFailures (Jul 19, 2012)

Kuya said:


> the Adam West Batman series was LEGENDARY


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Marion > Anne


I agree.  Even if she has had a kid.


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

Going to go see the movie in about an hour, hopefully it entertains.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

Batman


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2012)

This film has my Detective Seal of Approval. The intensity over the course of the film was probably it's greatest trait. It's not a perfect film, nothing is, but personally I enjoyed it better than The Avengers. If only because from start to finish, it was more about the morality of Good vs Evil than the spectacle of it being showcased. As one particular character mentions, it's not about the body, but the spirit.

4.5/5.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 20, 2012)

Just saw this movie. And I swear to God if someone says this movie sucked....then there is no hope for you as a human being. 

Something in this film for everyone, Comic Nerds, Casual Movie Goers...etc. Only prob I had was with the romance scenes. Like that first one kinda came out of nowhere and we knew nothing bout that one chick and they just get it on there. Felt out of place and rushed. I'd take dat Anne anyday of the week.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

It was a decent movie.  The action was bland as expected though the hand to hand fighting is better than what it was in TDK.  Bane was surprisingly effective as a villain.  JGL was decent, nothing he did really was memorable nor was his acting anything special in this movie.  Hathaway was better in that regard.  

All in all this movie is good for wasting time.  

6.5/10


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

I loved the dynamic between Batman and Catwoman. that was probably one of the best parts of the film, just seeing them interacting with each other. I think most, if not all, comic book fans will love this film to bits. casuals, probably not so much. 



> Like that first one kinda came out of nowhere and we knew nothing bout that one chick and they just get it on there. Felt out of place and rushed.


Miranda just taking advantage of Bruce who's emotions were probably all over the place. what a playa.


----------



## Utz (Jul 20, 2012)

Was pretty good, though I enjoyed TDK more. But was impressed with Hathaway's performance.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

Lee, when did I say it was all about action?


----------



## LMJ (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't think you did,, I just threw that in there to see if you would let me get away with it. Either way, you didn't like part of it, cuz it didn't have enough action, or the action wasn't good enough for you?


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

It had more than enough action, I just felt that the action wasn't too good.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 20, 2012)

Not gonna lie. Didn't like it.

Great performances, as usual - and Catwoman surpassed any doubts I had. The Bruce/Selina dynamic was awesome but the movie itself was pretty meh and full of holes.

I can't help but compare _Rises_ to Mass Effect 3. Gameplay and visuals are at the series best but it lacks the story and heart the other two had. Not to mention a satisfying conclusion, it just felt lame. Bane did what both Ra's and the Joker tried to do in 5 hours in 40 mins. Such a feat kind of undermines the other two movies antagonists.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 20, 2012)

Dat first Bane and Batman fight was amazing. Good to see Batman get his ass broken.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 20, 2012)

No spoilers in this post, just opinion. Will talk more in depth in spoiler tags when more people post about it.

My theater had a marathon for $25, all 3 movies back-to-back, so I did that. Was a super lot of sitting, and my eyes were kind of tired by the time the relevant movie came around, but I was still into it. I enjoyed it more than 99% of movies, and I didn't dislike it by any means, but I felt like it was missing something. Definitely lacked a Joker-esque performance, but I expected that. Catwoman was pretty boring, to me. I don't know if I just set my expectations astronomically high, but it just didn't resonate with me like The Dark Knight did. I kind of want to say the movie was...too predictable. I don't remember feeling like that, or at least the issue standing out so much, in the previous movies.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 20, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Not gonna lie. Didn't like it.
> 
> Great performances, as usual - and Catwoman surpassed any doubts I had. The Bruce/Selina dynamic was awesome but the movie itself was pretty meh and full of holes.
> 
> The movie itself felt like a living embodiment of Mass Effect 3. Gameplay and visuals are at the series best but it lacks the story and a satisfying conclusion. Bane did what both Ra's and the Joker tried to do in 5 hours in 40 mins. Such a feat kind of undermines the other two movies antagonists.



How was the conclusion not satisfying for you? You mean for the final fight and set pieces or the final ending scene with everything wrapping up?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

OH MY       GOD.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 20, 2012)

This movie was better than TDK by mere virtue of Bruce Wayne having an emotion beyond brooding. Yeah, the Joker was awesome but for every five minutes of him it was twenty minutes of pining over Droopy or just being dour.

Apparently eight years of mourning is healthier than being stuck in a love triangle.

Bane's plan was an excellent concept thematically and plotwise and the execution worked for the most part if you remembered, "Oh yeah, this is a comic book movie."

Entertaining. Anyone still hyping this series up as the equivalent of The Godfather needs to get a clue, but it's fun to watch.

Also, third-world chiropractry and pep talks beat, you know, medicine and time healing.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat first Bane and Batman fight was amazing. Good to see Batman get his ass broken.



I wouldn't say that it was amazing but it was certainly the best action scene in the movie for me. 


*Spoiler*: _Favorite Scene for me_ 




Without a doubt my favorite scene was when Bale finally escapes from that prison, scenes like that always resonate well with me.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

> Bane did what both Ra's and the Joker tried to do in 5 hours in 40 mins. Such a feat kind of undermines the other two movies antagonists.


you have to take into account, it's been eight years of "peace". the people of Gotham may have gotten soft and prone to corruption. and not to mention, no Batman. Joker would have definitely succeeded under the same conditions.

besides, he had help too.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 20, 2012)

Bane was one badass villian.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 20, 2012)

Movie was awesome. Loved Bane's character, he was a fucking great villain. When I heard his voice on his first scene I was like "Oh god, this is going to be horrible" but it really grew on me and by the end I thought it was awesome. Hardy did a solid job with Bane. 

Also I thought the action was very well done, so much more clearer and exciting than the others.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't like Talia and how she just came out of nowhere, annoying as fuck character and actor as well. Would of preferred if she wasn't even in the movie. And the way Bane died was lame as well, he deserved more. 


 

Good ending to the triology though. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But why leave it with JGL's character like that? Are they thinking of returning to the series sometime with him taking over as Batman, or making a Batman and Robin?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



One thing I didn't get, how was Bruce all worn down if he stopped being Batman after the Harvey situation?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How was the conclusion not satisfying for you? You mean for the final fight and set pieces or the final ending scene with everything wrapping up?



Nope. It was pretty standard.



*Spoiler*: __ 



How the fuck did Bruce get back. Did he walk?

Dude just rolled up and won the day like it was a piece of cake from a guy who took over the city like it was another day on the job. Bane's plan was brilliant which makes it that much harder to swallow how easy it was for Batman to come back and get his ass kicked again then win the battle (even though catwoman is technically the one who killed Bane ). 

Yes, technically, it wasn't so easy. But it _felt_ easy and that's the problem of the whole movie. There is no weight behind it. I'm shown how tough it is to climb out of the prison so I don't buy it when im shown Bruce doing push ups and situps to climb out of it. I get the whole "not being afraid to die is weak" thus not having the rope as a safety net is the key to success but Im not buying that either. The whole prison arc in the movie was missing something. I can't buy a guy getting his vertebrae pushed back in place and being okay enough to climb a wall in a 10-20 day span. It works well on paper but it's not executed well, which is weird for Nolan.

The atomic bomb felt like Bay shit rather than Nolan Batman. The prison stuff felt out of place. JGL literally stole the show without asking for it first. It's like he was shoehorned in and then decided to steal a leading role.




Overall I feel the movie could have worked better after a re-write or two. The pieces were there but it's more like they were being forced to fit. The movie felt rushed for production or something.


/incoherent rant


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I didn't get, how was Bruce all worn down if he stopped being Batman after the Harvey situation?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it was the result of him falling after saving Gordon's kid.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was the result of him falling after saving Gordon's kid.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The doctor was commenting about him having no cartilage in his knees. That's the kind of thing that takes time, not just one event, unless he got surgery after that in which that could make sense.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Nope. It was pretty standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was 3 months, not 10 days.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh oh oh. Guys, see you next Friday <3


----------



## josh101 (Jul 20, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Nope. It was pretty standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



He was in the prison for three months, not a couple weeks. Plenty of time. Also I didn't think JGL stole the show, in fact I was a bit disappointed with his performance, it wasn't memorable at all. All though I'd put that down more to the character than his performance. I don't think anyone stole the show, everyone played their roles great, there was no stand out performer as well as no weak link


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It was 3 months, not 10 days.



*Spoiler*: __ 




See that makes sense. But im still not buying the scene. The prison stuff is supposed to be the most important part of the movie. The Alfred is right moment, the _fear isn't about not being afraid_ moment; the character development. But the movie is so focused on name dropping the significance of the title, that all that above just gets glossed over and it ends up being so fucking rushed and so fucking cliche and anticlimatic that I can't get behind it - No matter how many push ups and sit ups Backman does.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

I really liked his scene at the end and what it alluded to though.

Edit:

@typhoon: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I get what you mean. They should have spent a little more time with Bruce in the prison. One of the flaws in this film is that it did not have enough focus on Batman/Bruce. At times it seems they forgot he was the main character.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2012)

Just got back in from the midnight showing.  I was...underwhelmed, to say the least.

Honestly, for the first time ever, I understand Nolan's critics.  I could see what the driving force of the story tried to capture thematically, but the execution was not up to par with what was attempted. 

Also, I'm too fucking genre savvy.  I saw/guessed every twist in the movie, which kinda made it less enjoyable for me.  So either I've read too many books and watched too many films, the script was that predictable, or there truly is nothing original out there anymore.  Probably some weird mix of all three.

Bane.  Bane, Bane, Bane..  Honest to God, I was torn between holding in my laughter at James Hardy's ridiculous accent (especially every time he went into an interrogative mode of speaking) and bowing down before his sheer villainy.  Bane fucked shit up and did it in admirable style.  I had to respect that aspect of his character, even while laughing at his Muppet-sounding ass.

Christian Bale: underwhelming.  Anne Hathaway: pretty damn good performance.  Michael Caine: outstanding work, as always.  Same goes for Morgan Freeman and, to a slightly lesser extent though no less relevant, Gary Oldman.  Joseph Gordon Levitt: slightly above average.  He didn't really leave any lasting impression with me regarding his character, despite me hoping for quite a bit from him.  

All in all, if I had to give the movie a letter grade, it would be a B-/B.  I understand this wasn't supposed to be your average superhero movie, but with all seriousness Marvel is kicking DC's ass lately with production quality.  And hearing that Nolan is directing Man of Steel as well left me with some trepidation.  But we'll see what comes from it.  There's a lot of potential with Superman's backstory, so let's see what he does.

Now to just wait for The Bourne Legacy to come out.:WOW


----------



## Adonis (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



3-5 months still isn't enough time to have your spine heal from that trauma AND get into peak physical condition after you've been slacking. Likewise, if they let you use a rope then why aren't prisoners trying to climb out constantly? What else have they got to do even if it's futile with the rope? They'd give it one shake then wait a week. I'd step right back into line.

And how'd he get back to Gotham so fast AND infiltrate a completely inaccessible city?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 20, 2012)

And what was with the ice? Normal people treading on it carefully is enough for it to give way, but Batman walking casually in kevlar does nothing?

Also, we're comic book dudes so we know, but I don't think it was explained how Bane knew Batman's identity. Not even a single deduction or acknowledgement of any kind that he was curious about finding out who the Bat was, he just knew. It's like Bane was the literal trope embodiment of The Ace.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

Adonis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 3-5 months still isn't enough time to have your spine heal from that trauma AND get into peak physical condition after you've been slacking. Likewise, if they let you use a rope then why aren't prisoners trying to climb out constantly? What else have they got to do even if it's futile with the rope? They'd give it one shake then wait a week. I'd step right back into line.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Definitely not. But it's less ridiculous than 10 days like typhoon originally thought lol.

I figure they either weren't allowed to, or after so many time of trying they just stopped. 




I couldn't figure out what kind of accent Bane had the entire movie. It was strange, but I feel like it added to his whole gig.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> And what was with the ice? Normal people treading on it carefully is enough for it to give way, but Batman walking casually in kevlar does nothing?
> 
> Also, we're comic book dudes so we know, but I don't think it was explained how Bane knew Batman's identity. Not even a single deduction or acknowledgement of any kind that he was curious about finding out who the Bat was, he just knew. It's like Bane was the literal trope embodiment of The Ace.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm assuming he got the information for Talia. She knew Batman killed her father, I wouldn't be surprised if she knew he was Bruce. League of Shadows have lots of information.

I went to the marathon, so I caught things from the last films maybe others didn't. In Begins, Ra's mentions that the LoS tried taking over Gotham before, though it was through an economic means. Talia was the head of some business, so maybe they just kept an eye on him. Who knows, but I'm guessing he was told, and that he didn't find out on his own.

Speaking of Talia, I hated when she died. I wanted her to escape so if anyone ever took this over we could have some interesting arcs


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Good point. Even though I just watched Begins a few days ago I didn't put it together that Bane could get the information that way. Pretty simple I guess.

I liked the Talia twist, but I don't like how it pretty much destroyed Bane's character.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

they're rebooting the franchise so, yeah. her fate was done.

no one's mentioned Commissioner Gordon

*Spoiler*: __ 



mysteriously knowing Bane's name even though no one said it during his capture.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 20, 2012)

The idiots at my cinema fucked up the projectors, the movie started late so we didn't get the trailers and they didn't show the MoS teaser. 

How fucking retarded do you have to be to mess up the first, most important showing of the movie? You had one fucking task.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

A reboot is confirmed?

MoS trailer was meh


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

I missed the MOS trailer since I came in late. I did catch the trailer for Loopers.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> A reboot is confirmed?


that seems to be the talk. and is also reinforced by the ending.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 20, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree, Bane was fucking badass until that Talia bitch came along. He was exactly what a Villain should be, and to me, was better than the Joker ( As in the character is better than the Joker. Heath's performance still out-does Hardy's ). Then the second Talia gets introduced Bane turns into some whimpering fool who gets pawned off like fodder to make room for her. Her death scene was pathetic as well. Really didn't like that character.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

I thought the ending left it pretty open.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think it would be impossible for Bruce to return to Gotham, though unlikely. Besides that we have "Robin" who just found the batcave.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I thought the ending left it pretty open.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Speaking of which, he has none of the training from Batman.  None of the tech or equipment.  I couldn't help but think that he's gonna make a shitty Robin, unless for whatever reason Alfred decides to help him out.


----------



## Sine (Jul 20, 2012)

a shooting at a premiere of this?  horrible really


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Its the ending the series needed, but not the one it deserved.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

Nimander said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, he has none of the training from Batman.  None of the tech or equipment.  I couldn't help but think that he's gonna make a shitty Robin, unless for whatever reason Alfred decides to help him out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually thought the same thing. In the beginning I was like he isn't smart enough and then I thought he'd get his ass kicked. He watched in awe when Bruce came and saved him lol. 

But now thinking about it, he wasn't really dumb. He figured out Bruce was Batman, which somewhat reminds me of Tim Drake. He was a "detective". With training I'm sure he could take the cowl.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman=Alabasta hero from One Piece :/   




So many meh moments in the movie, but I guess the Dark Knight just got my expectations up too high. I'm trying to think of DK as a 12/10 and DKR as a 9/10.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 20, 2012)

shiner said:


> a shooting at a premiere of this?  horrible really


Yeah just saw it in the news. Twelve confirmed dead? Damn. What the fuck makes someone do that? Does it have any relevance to the film or was it just an opportunistic shooting where many people are gathered? Speaking of which, where's Tetra? :sanji


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, I wasn't knocking his smarts at all.  I was knocking his capabilities.  Though I suppose, if he was more vigilante than superhero, then he could pull it off.  But to me, Robin was always a miniature Batman.  The one who could and would one day step in to fillin Batman's shoes.  In this movie, Robin couldn't even fill in the space for Batman's little toe.  So he's definitely gonna be keeping his gig more small time than anything else.  I can't imagine after all that Alfred would've left all of the Batman tech just lying there for the taking.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Yeah just saw it in the news. Twelve confirmed dead? Damn. What the fuck makes someone do that? Does it have any relevance to the film or was it just an opportunistic shooting where many people are gathered? Speaking of which, where's Tetra? :sanji



Wow.  10 dead, 20 shot?  What the fuck?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jul 20, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Wow.  10 dead, 20 shot?  What the fuck?



Wow... I didn't even believe you guys until I found it myself. Says 14 dead, 50 sent to hospital. Suspect was wearing a mask and shooting during a shooting scene of the movie? Creeper++

Edit: Link if any of you want it. Think someone was asking about relevance to the film and such:


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How exactly would John Blake be able to become the new Batman when everyone thinks Batman is dead? Not that I'm against people taking over the cowl, but seeing as how the World actually saw him "die" I think that would kind of ruin the purpose of it.

Still, I personally wouldn't be against a Robin film. He'd basically be Nightwing anyway, which I've always wanted to see on the big screen.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jul 20, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I am expecting A Robin film as well. Nolan expressed interest in a Justice League film similar to the Avengers. With the Superman trailer debuting, Batman, Cat Woman, Robion, and a few others, we've got ourselves a Justice League!


----------



## Adonis (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where the hell was Superman when Gotham was on lockdown about to be nuked?




It's things like this that can't let me buy that there's a full DC movieverse with all of the heroes existing within it simultaneously.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 20, 2012)

josh101 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Bane was fucking badass until that Talia bitch came along. He was exactly what a Villain should be, and to me, was better than the Joker ( As in the character is better than the Joker. Heath's performance still out-does Hardy's ). Then the second Talia gets introduced Bane turns into some whimpering fool who gets pawned off like fodder to make room for her. Her death scene was pathetic as well. Really didn't like that character.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The thing is, the more I think about it. The more the twist ruins the credibility of the entire character. He didn't even climb out of the pit! 

Its found out that he's not leading the league of Shadows, that's Talia. It was her plan to capture Bruce and destroy Gotham. Bane was hyped up by Alfred as some guy who lived through Hell and survived it, but he was really a dude who lived in Hell and got beat up a lot. Then he came and beat up Bruce with ease, which kind of shits on him now for losing to him and never really winning.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jul 20, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, the more I think about it. The more the twist ruins the credibility of the entire character. He didn't even climb out of the pit!




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm with you, typhoon. I though the twist was entirely unnecessary and ruined some of Bane's awesome role.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

Adonis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I've read over the years its something they bring up all the time, but they never want to commit. I think Nolan has something to do with it as he's said he wouldn't want to connect the Batman and Superman movies.

It's dumb to me.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 20, 2012)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I am expecting A Robin film as well. Nolan expressed interest in a Justice League film similar to the Avengers. With the Superman trailer debuting, Batman, Cat Woman, Robin, and a few others, we've got ourselves a Justice League!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Like Super Goob kind of just said, it would probably be a bit weird if they didn't go with a more traditional Justice League team (Supes, Bats, GL, Wonder Woman, Flash and Martian Manhunter).






typhoon72 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Are... you serious? Bane was fighting off a ludicrous amount of dudes and eventually got overwhelmed. That's not even taking into account that he was considered too brutal for the _League of Shadows_ which they built up for half the film.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He did live through hell though, do you see what those prisoners did to him lol? I agree, in the end him not being the leader kind of made him seem not as threatening, but during the entire film before that he was completely menacing. I don't think they meant to undermine him like that, and probably could have prevented it if the Talia thing (even though we knew it was gonna happen) didn't happen so suddenly and so close to the end.

The fact that he beat the shit out of Batman like that made him just seem powerful. Like every time Batman seemingly got the upperhand, was because he wanted it that way. Sucks on how they executed the whole thing in the end. I think they did the right thing, because when they first said Bane was Ra's son I was gonna go apeshit. But the way they did it let me down but at the same time gave me what I wanted. They shouldn't have made him Talia's "protector". Just kind of fucked his character in the end. 

And is it me, or didn't they show Bane crawling from the pit in trailers?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, JL needs GL, WW, and at least Flash for it to be JL. At least to me. 


In the end though didn't they say something like the real reason he was excommunicated was because he reminded Ra's of his wife being killed in prison and that whole ordeal? It's like Bane's whole backstory went into flux when Talia told what happened.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Jul 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he was climbing up, but not actually reaching the top. It could have just been a failed attempt as a way to throw people off.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

I wonder how different this movie would have been if Ledger didn't die.

@Brightest Day
Selina is cooler. 
OBD will have a calculation to prove it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2012)

Sad, people can't even go to a movie to go see Batman without getting killed.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just saw it and was oddly disappointed.

Now, before anyone goes accusing me of hating on the movie, I didn't hate it. In fact, I liked a lot of its parts. But as a whole, it just felt disappointing after having recently rewatched the first two films in rapid order to get myself on track. I'm not a huge fan of the Nolan series, although I thought that the first two movies were good. I thought _Begins_ was a fun, fresh take on material that had not that long before suffered _Batman and Robin_. I really liked TDK despite its many flaws, although I'm definitely in the camp of those who felt it wasn't worthy of a Best Picture nomination (remember when TDK lost out to _City of God_ in some poll in the Konoha Theater and some posters got all butthurt? I voted for CoG.)

On a less technical, and purely personal level, it just didn't suck me in like the first two films did. When I first viewed each of the previous films in theaters, there were points in each where I just got myself lost in the film and forgot where I was. Here, I was consciously aware I was watching a movie the entire time. Though this may have been in part due to some dumbass in front of me who was fucking texting for a fair portion of the movie (the backlighting for the phone was pretty strong too).

I thought Tom Hardy did a good job as Bane. He wasn't quite as memorable or as terrifying as the Joker, and the final twist really took away from his power as a villain (as if to reflect his demotion to Mook, he gets taken out in a manner that feels anticlimactic). However, I did like how he was set up as a seemingly perfect foil to Batman (until the twist), and found his somewhat affable attitude a fun contrast with his brutality, hinting at a keen intellect devoted only to his goals.

To further a previous point, the final twist with Bane and Miranda/Talia not only felt unnecessary and weakened Bane's character, but the revelation of her true identity really didn't feel properly built up. While it is true that there were hints that there was a lot more to Bane's backstory and Miranda's past, it didn't tie in too well with her (unless you're familiar with the character through the comics or DCAU).

Of all the new characters introduced, Talia is easily the least impressively executed. Her brief romantic relationship (or at least her pretending it was romantic) with Bruce feels shoehorned in, and it kind of weakens the other love interest subplot with Selina Kyle.

Anne Hathaway actually wasn't bad in this. For now, having just seen the film, that's all I have to say before getting a chance to better collect my thoughts.

JGL did a good job as John Blake, and having heard how Nolan wasn't fond of the Robin character as he is traditionally portrayed, I thought this way of including Robin into his mythos was actually well done.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2012)

Banes was good and CW was good that is all what matters .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 20, 2012)

So, is IMAX worth it?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 20, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Are... you serious? Bane was fighting off a ludicrous amount of dudes and eventually got overwhelmed. That's not even taking into account that he was considered too brutal for the _League of Shadows_ which they built up for half the film.





Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I went into hyperbole mode but still. Yes, Bane lived in hell, but it was no where near as bad as how he made it out to be nor as bad as the movie tried to pass it off to be. Chalk it up to another case of the movie telling something but not executing it correctly. The twist ruined all of Bane's credibility as a villain. We basically had a nobody come into Gotham and completely wreck shit in 40 minuets because Batman was out of shape. Was the 8 years just a plot device for this justification? It sure feels like it. Goob, you admit that Bane was executed poorly and that his character was fucked but it seems like you're still trying to sweep everything under the rug in order to enjoy the movie. Kudos for you, wish I could do the same.

The _Rises_ is supposed to be the comeuppance of the film but there was none. Instead it's revealed that the big bad Bane isn't who we thought he was and Batman STILL doesn't beat him. It's shameful. There was no closing statement to Bane's defeat he just...died. And a mere 5 minuets after learning she's a villain, so does Talia. Im sorry, when a bad guy destroys a fucking city with ease I like there to be some sort of closure. Not this hollow bullshit.

The bomb felt out of place for the Nolanverse and the explosion looked like it was 40 miles away rather than the 10 miles Batman actually flew. It was nonsense. Just like how Bruce got his vertebrae pushed back in and recovered in only a few months with no nutrition to speak of. Nonsense like how Bruce even got back to the city to begin with. Let alone getting inside of it with guards everywhere.

The robin stuff at the end was Book of Eli, Mila Kunis levels of laughable. Just name the guy Richard Grayson and be done with it. 






Kuromaku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely agree with your post. Exactly how I feel. Masterfully written.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So, is IMAX worth it?



It isn't worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

Didn't think it was good, but I'mma see it again since I was exhausted upon viewing.


----------



## TSC (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So I saw the marathon last night and for the third film, I have to say, like few others have said, It wasn't all that impressive. As many here has pointed out already, the twist was weak and pointless. It ruin the legitimately villain status and power behind Bane. I felt the Talia twist was so rushed and forced in. I also felt the whole plot in general was weak too and the movie felt it was trying too hard to make it more epic and out do what the Dark Knight did. 

I also find the plot lame as if talia wanted to blown the city up, including herself) should of done that from get-go rather than all the convoluted plot scheme.

Catwoman:
Catwoman surprisingly was actually very good. It's funny how we all bashed her and remark how she going be so horrible but she actually was well played and I like it. I still think the Cat outfit should of more like the current comment one rather than the modern take of Adam West style catwoman.

Bane:
Bane was good and cunning. But his voice was lame at certain points(like during the football scene). The mask still doesn't do it in for me though.
As i mention earlier the twist ruin what Bane build up to be. His death was shitty too. Batman didn't even be the one to take him out. I did like the Knightfall homage when Batman and Bane fought the first time.

Talia:
Talia I was not too happy with. first off the actress they choose look ugly for a Talia. Whenever I think of Talia, I think of this beauty:

Not the ugly face we got.

Also Talia is a complicated character and is a character that need much more involvement and development with Bruce/batman (romantic ties or not). The twist kinda shoved her in as last minute thing just so this movie has turn-around ties back to the first film. I also thought, like bane, she got a shitty death too.


Watching all three movies back to back, I have to say Batman Begins was the best to me. To me, it's the closest that felt like a Gotham city in terms of the felt and atmosphere.(the Burton ones will always feel more of Gotham City and the animated series even more so[the best Gotham city])




So if I had to rate it i'd give it a 5.5/10

Shame Ledger died cause I would love to of see what the original story for the third was going to be that Nolan had in plan. And speaking of that, I heard there was a filmed teaser ending in TDK where a female doctor(Harly) approach the Joker in Arkham Asylum, but Nolan took it out once news of Heath's death was announced. Does anyone know if this is true or if there have been leaks of the footage out?


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 20, 2012)

I just realized


*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman gets rid of a bomb by moving toward open water.

[YOUTUBE]G4v1hAnfy1I[/YOUTUBE]




Now I get the feeling that I'm nowhere near the first person to make this lame observation.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

Classic Batman is the best.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it was still a pretty good film, but not at all great.

what i really dislike is that talia twist; it was unnecessary. up until then bane was legitimately terrifying to me, someone worthy of being some sort of a final "boss" and i braced myself whenever he's within a meter of some random fodder ("omg he's going to step in his face" "shit he's going to twist his neck"; i'm a very queasy person you see ).

so i really couldn't believe that his very effective villainy was ruined by some dull, underdeveloped character. what was nolan thinking?

anyway, really liked anne hathaway's performance


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2012)

Damn...this is getting pretty mediocre reviews here. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I haven't seen it yet (it unfortunately comes out on the 28th so I have to bootleg it this week), but from what I can deduce based on comments here and reviews/articles I've seen elsewhere, it was the Talia twist at the end that killed it for a lot of people, yes/no?

I have a feeling she was added in part to counter-balance CW. I've read a lot of ridiculous comments from critics saying that Nolan wanted to have a strong-female presence in this movie (oh no). Don't know why CW wasn't enough though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Damn...this is getting pretty mediocre reviews here.



They're just making sure they follow the beat of Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

It's getting a bad/mediocre reception on RT as well?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2012)

RT is only important when it is in favour of your own personal opinion .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's getting a bad/mediocre reception on RT as well?



When you consider the so called "standard" that its predecessor set, yeah, it's getting below average reviews.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2012)

So did catwoman or  Talia Radiate sexy?

I hear the film is at it's peak 90 minutes in and it slopes down from there.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

> So did catwoman or Talia Radiate sexy?



They didn't.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

Talia did. But that's just 'cause Marion Cotilard... 

I thought Anne was hot too.


----------



## TSC (Jul 20, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> So did catwoman or  Talia Radiate sexy?
> 
> I hear the film is at it's peak 90 minutes in and it slopes down from there.



Catwoman was better. Marion playing Talia was fugly. Nothing like the beauty in TAS.

There is one scene where you see catwoman on the batcycle, and given that the way you sit in it you have your ass romp up, you see Catwoman's ass riding high up. nice pose and all.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 20, 2012)

TSC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think of a transvestite with pointy boobs as beautiful ?


----------



## TSC (Jul 20, 2012)

How does she look like a transvestite? (The 'pointy boobs' really isn't pointy. just the angle of the image and also influence of the style. Harley had the so called pointy boobs too) To me she look like the classic 1930's/40's noir girls especially the hair and all.

If that image not good for you then how about this one (straight out from Bruce Timm):


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

Gonna watch this beast tonight.

I hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2012)

Talia was fantastic in the animated series.  I don't know how Marion looked in the film.  But in her defense... she gave birth to a child 2 weeks before filming commenced.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 20, 2012)

TSC said:


> How does she look like a transvestite? (The 'pointy boobs' really isn't pointy. just the angle of the image and also influence of the style. Harley had the so called pointy boobs too) To me she look like the classic 1930's/40's noir girls especially the hair and all.
> 
> If that image not good for you then how about this one (straight out from Bruce Timm):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Has a stronger jawline than me. But no, it's just hard for me to reference sexiness from cartoons.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I do agree about the actor for Talia. Didn't like her at all, not good enough, not attractive enough and way too old. How old is Talia supposed to be by the way? It puts Bane into the forties-fifties like this surely?


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Gonna watch this beast tonight.
> 
> I hope it doesn't disappoint.



Go in with low expectations.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah I think the comics shows Talia in better form than the animated series 


Was that the big twist? because I thought it was common knowledge that Marion would turn out to be Talia and her relationship with Bane was one of the first thing revealed.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone else catch all the cameos/small roles?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Littlefinger from Game of Thrones, Quinn from Dexter, Franco from Rescue Me, the Pittsburgh Steelers with former head coach Bill Cowher. I lol'd hard at Cillian Murphy (Scarecrow) being the judge. I'm sure there were more I missed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2012)

Everyone said it was awesome. Gonna try seeing it this week or latest next weekend.


----------



## tashtin (Jul 20, 2012)

The film was good - not great as so many predicted it would be.

Marion cotillard is classy as fuck. Anne Hathaway suffered in comparison.

Bane is power/ menace incarnate until he gets neutered in the end.

Bale/oldman/Caine provide what's expected.

Story provides a satisfactory ending.

If anyone leaves dissapointed it's because they set an impossible benchmark and compared it unfairly to the dark knight (the best comic book movie IMO)


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2012)

Christian Bale as Batman- Same badass old fucker as usual

Michael Caine as Alfred Pennyworth- Very powerful emotional performance. The story-telling  epiphanies used were brilliant

Anne Hatheway as Selina Kyle/Catwoman- Tops the silly, yet very comic centric Michelle Pheifer performance from Tim Burton's Batman Returns and utterly curbstomps Halle Berry's joke of a movie.

Mario Collitard as Miranda Tate- Hot, sexy, sophisticated and awesome female lead



Commissioner Gordon

Bane

Officer Foley

Also awesome

Film was good but it's more of the action film quiet scenes prevalent throughout it and the dab of the film hard-hitting themes make its return. Although they're not as gorgeously inserted into the film as from the The Dark Knight they are nonetheless nice to see again. 

8.25/10


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2012)

Warner Bros might be pulling the film from theatres.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2012)

Stupid ass Fox News claiming that the shooter had "red hair like the Joker."

The Joker's hair is green... you fucking morons.

Dumbest network in all of America, I swear.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2012)

I actually think this is the perfect opportunity to write a strong letter to major studio executives urging them to support VOD.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Warner Bros might be pulling the film from theatres.



That would be pretty stupid of them.  It's tragic what happened but the odds of such a thing happening again are extremely small.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Warner Bros might be pulling the film from theatres.



No way. I just don't buy it at all that they would lose out on potentially millions in revenue.

But them "considering" it is certainly a good PR move.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 20, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> No way. I just don't buy it at all that they would lose out on potentially millions in revenue.
> 
> But them "considering" it is certainly a good PR move.



Yeah, this. 

Shutting it down could just as easily inspire a fanatic to teach Warner Brothers "a lesson" with another shooting.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2012)

Pulling it out? Seems like they're trying to get free press.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2012)

Exactly.  This is great for publicity.  Warner Bros is using this to market the film.  The same way they used Ledger's death.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2012)

Not to undersell the victims and families effected by this tragedy, but I also feel big time for Nolan, the producers of the film, as well as all the actors and staff members involved. Sure, they make millions and millions of dollars, so it's hard to feel bad for them in different contexts--however, when you pour your heart and soul into a production like this for a couple of years, and then you have some psycho like this come along and taint your work, it's gotta hurt. Hell, just reading Hans Zimmer's feelings on all of this pretty much tells it all.

I just can't get over the direction this world has been heading in over the last decade.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Not to undersell the victims and families effected by this tragedy, but I also feel big time for Nolan, the producers of the film, as well as all the actors and staff members involved. Sure, they make millions and millions of dollars, so it's hard to feel bad for them in different contexts--however, when you pour your heart and soul into a production like this for a couple of years, and then you have some psycho like this come along and taint your work, it's gotta hurt. Hell, just reading Hans Zimmer's feelings on all of this pretty much tells it all.
> 
> I just can't get over the direction this world has been heading in over the last decade.


You... feeling sorry for Nolan... ? But yeah, I agree, I was thinking exactly the same thing after reading that article about Zimmer. 

Also I doubt they'd pull the film. They're just saying it to: Look good and cause people to rush and see it before it's "pulled".


----------



## Amuro (Jul 20, 2012)

I read that the guy only wore a gas mask because Bane wears one in the film. It's like they forget the fact he used fucking tear gas in the cinema. Its sad that tabloid journalism is so engrained in our culture.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh c'mon WB don't give into the fear. 


Goddamn shooters this is all becacuse of you and your retarded idiot assery that the movie is going to be pulled from theaters. 

Fucking Faux news. 

Fucking death threaters on Rottentomatoes.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2012)

josh101 said:


> You... feeling sorry for Nolan... ? But yeah, I agree, I was thinking exactly the same thing after reading that article about Zimmer.
> 
> Also I doubt they'd pull the film. They're just saying it to: Look good and cause people to rush and see it before it's "pulled".



Disliking someone's movies is a privilege of being able to discuss my opinions freely. Regardless of how I feel about a director, actor or the material involved, I would never wish something like this on _anyone._ It's one of the reasons I got so bent out of shape when Yasha made a joke about this tragedy last night, by involving my name in it. I have a very wicked and harsh sense of humor, but I can't make light of a tragedy like this. That's crossing the line.

*EDIT:* wow, looking a few pages back, you also made a similar statement as Yasha. Unreal.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 20, 2012)

Dumbfuck in Colorado thinking he's a comic villain and shit. Dumbfuck. I hope he gets raped by black dick every day in prison.


----------



## Darc (Jul 20, 2012)

Movie was amazing, blew me away, Nolan is the fucking man.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2012)

> I read that the guy only wore a gas mask because Bane wears one in the film. It's like they forget the fact he used fucking tear gas in the cinema. Its sad that tabloid journalism is so engrained in our culture.



This. It's just some psycho fuck who can't deal with life. Them bringing films in to it again as usual, while they drag their feet on gun control.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 20, 2012)

He didn't wear it because of Bane, but I'm sure he thought of himself going out with a bang as a "Villain".


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Dumbfuck in Colorado thinking he's a comic villain and shit. Dumbfuck. I hope he gets raped by black dick every day in prison.



If that jackass says he wore a gas mask because Bane did I hope he's found dead in prison by hanging. Actually what would make my day sweeter is if the cast of The Dark Knight Rises responded by telling the shooter in question "Go fuck yourself" in a sophisticated manner or "It's sad people choose to mimic comic-book villains they see on the big screens acts of madness and those who 
 do are fucked up shit-faced assholes".


----------



## Amuro (Jul 20, 2012)

Hathaway surprised the shit out of me, great Selina.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 20, 2012)

Tom Hardy should beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2012)

Fierce said:


> Tom Hardy should beat the shit out of him.



Perfect punishment for that dick.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bender said:


> Perfect punishment for that dick.



His punishment must be more severe....

No, but really this bastard deserves the beating of a lifetime. Maybe have the wounded people take turns beating the fuck out of him.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2012)

This is going to sound really lame, but if any of you decide to go see this tonight, be careful. I know the likelihood of something like this happening again is slim to none, but you never know. Just be sure to keep your head up and be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't know what to say about this film. I know I liked it. I know that the last half is better than the first. And I know that the ending sequence is excellent. 

I think I feel this way because it isn't as good as DK [It feels spread thin in comparison] and its the end of the series. 


I want to see it again.






TetraVaal said:


> This is going to sound really lame, but if any of you decide to go see this tonight, be careful. I know the likelihood of something like this happening again is slim to none, but you never know. Just be sure to keep your head up and be aware of your surroundings.



yeah I was spying like a mug when I was in there.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 20, 2012)

This was the best Batman movie yet. Maybe not villain wise, but this was a beautiful close to the trilogy. And for you cynical people out there who are saying it's getting "mediocre" reviews, are you serious? Metacritic has rated this higher than any other superhero movie other than The Dark Knight (which it's basically tied with) while Rotten Tomatoes (DESPITE all of it's issues with ratings) has still given this film a 86% and a user rating of 94%.

P.S By issues with ratings I meant how people were complaining that certain reviewers gave the film a B-/B and posted the movie as "rotten" (are they fucking stupid?). RT has stated that have work to do with this movie.

P.P.S Anne Hathaway killed it in this film. She was a great Catwoman. Also, John Blake (Jordan) was a phenomenal character along with Bane (whose voice was clearly audible). This was Christian Bale's best performance as Batman/Bruce Wayne. Plus, his voice wasn't as hoarse. 

Oh, and some reviews with a 3/4 were labeled fresh while others that were ALSO 3/4 were labeled rotten. (RT is useless at the moment. Go with prominent film critics, YahooMovies, Metacritic, etc since they take an aggregate of prestigious movie critics)


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 20, 2012)

I thought my body was ready for this movie last night. I was wrong. Glorious, absolutely glorious.


----------



## Darc (Jul 20, 2012)

I actually sat by an emergency exit cause I was a little worried from the news lol, I know it won't happen again but still, puts a little worry in you. One reason I don't go to Midnight releases is the shady people who lurk.

I loved everything about this movie, the twist at the end was wtf awesome imo


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2012)

It definitely did the best with Bruce Wayne. People won't say that, but it did.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 20, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> It definitely did the best with Bruce Wayne. People won't say that, but it did.



This movie had flaws, of course, but what's so magnificent about this film is that despite the few flaws it is able to keep soaring to unimaginable heights. 

See this in fucking IMAX people. 


By the way, EVERYONE, needs to read this review. It ties up the emotions from both sides and comes to a reasonable middle ground (like I stated above this movie is a beautiful imperfection)


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2012)

@Tekkaman

Because my dad is such a lazy dick he didn't even reserve the tickets. 

Regardless of it not being in IMAX the showing this morning was pretty good. However when going for a second viewing I'll most definitely see that it's in IMAX. 



TetraVaal said:


> This is going to sound really lame, but if any of you decide to go see this tonight, be careful. I know the likelihood of something like this happening again is slim to none, but you never know. Just be sure to keep your head up and be aware of your surroundings.



I live in the Suburbs and likelihood of a shooting happening out here is zero to none. I'm not familiar with Colorado's area but the only sort of accidents that happen out here are car crashes due to drunk driving and etc.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

Tekkenman, you don't have to cry because I don't like your precious movie.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 20, 2012)

I thought the movie was alright but could it have been better. The pacing and dialogue sound of the movie weren't too good to me. I could barely hear and understand what Bane was saying sometimes... 

AND...

*Spoiler*: __ 



the relationship between Bruce & Talia Al Ghul happen like all of a sudden which felt weird.


 

Anne Hathaway did a okay job as Catwoman. She really rode the Batpod like a pro. I think the final battle scene between the Batman w/ GCPD and Bane w/ Blackgate prisoners could have been better it took place in the night.

So yeah, the movie was okay though I don't think it was good as the Avengers or even Amazing Spider-Man.


----------



## Darc (Jul 20, 2012)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I don't think it was good as the Avengers or even Amazing Spider-Man.



I agree, DKR was much much better


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2012)

I liked it. Batman's character had a real arc that felt like a good payoff to both of the previous movies, and I quite liked Bane and Catwoman. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



not sure the relationship between batman and catwoman was well earned, but when is it ever in action movies?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I liked it. Batman's character had a real arc that felt like a good payoff to both of the previous movies, and I quite liked Bane and Catwoman.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I forgave that because it was more about beginnings. At that moment it was just an attraction with the possibility of something more. Their relationship takes off, we can assume, after the bomb.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2012)

Huge Batman fan, went to the marathon last night. TDKR was such a mess. Lots of things felt forced and it seemed like the movie could have been split into two parts. I had really low expectations going into this movie because the trailer did absolutely nothing for me (trailers for the other two movies got my hyped like crazy). It was even more apparent after watching the movies back to back.

The movie looked and sounded great and the acting was fine. I just don't think the movie had enough substance to end the trilogy well enough for me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2012)

Film had a number of story threads woven but never fully unravels.

Still, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2012)

Al Capone said:


> Film had a number of story threads woven but never fully unravels.
> 
> Still, I enjoyed it.



Yeah, it probably would have helped the middle to focus on fewer characters.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2012)

I still can't get over the end cock tease. I really hope something more comes from it.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2012)

Jotun said:


> I still can't get over the end cock tease. I really hope something more comes from it.



What part are you talking about?


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

Jotun said:


> I still can't get over the end cock tease. I really hope something more comes from it.



Was there something after the credits?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

No.**


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2012)

phew. I went back to Avengers mostly to see the shawarma scene.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> phew. I went back to Avengers mostly to see the shawarma scene.



LOL same

It was hilarious at how quiet they were.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

> I think he means the Robin being revealed thing.



Ah, I doubt that anything will come out of that but anything is possible.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

Kuromaku said:


> I just realized
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, I thought it was a throwback to the classic Adam West as well. Which I get is why a lot of people didn't like it.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 20, 2012)

i guess the youtube wrap isn't working.

here is the link to everyone running outside the theatre. the gunmen who calls himself "Joker" is still inside.

Link removed


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2012)

I saw it last night I thought it was fine

I do wanna say that if you didn't hear Bane; go see a hearing doctor.  No for reals your ears are probably fucked up


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2012)

I only struggled to hear Bane when music was being played over him. . .but that's ADHD deafness.


----------



## DrAlligator (Jul 20, 2012)

What was there not to enjoy about the film ? Other than listening to an incomprehensible Bane. However I loved him, I managed to understand him 80% of the time. The film was sexy, I personally enjoyed it more than the Avengers and the Amazing Spiderman.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2012)

Tossing the badge, swinging into the cave, and slowly rising on the platform... I really hope somewhere down the line we can get some JGL action as a lead. It obviously wouldn't be Batman, but it could be Nightwing or maybe even Batman Beyond-esque.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2012)

So pulling the film out theatres will guarantee this tragedy wont happen again? No sense behind that.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2012)

People need to feel like someone is doing something I guess.


----------



## Sine (Jul 20, 2012)

it wouldn't suffer having a little more batman, but banes collapse of bruce has to be the best scene in the trilogy. found it spectacular :


----------



## James Bond (Jul 20, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson's ass vs Anne Hathaway's stunt doubles ass.. let it begin


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Jotun said:


> I still can't get over the end cock tease. I really hope something more comes from it.



There won't be and it wasn't a tease. The point was batman inspiring others, and maybe creating a legacy, to follow his example

I don't see how the plot falls apart at all, I thought it was more cohesive than DKR which had some stuff midway through that didn't really make sense


----------



## James Bond (Jul 20, 2012)

I wonder how many times Bruce and Selina had to go to that restaurant till Alfred showed up


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I wonder how many times Bruce and Selina had to go to that restaurant till Alfred showed up



Every single day. 

That or they kept tabs on Alfred and knew when he was coming or in the area.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 20, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I wonder how many times Bruce and Selina had to go to that restaurant till Alfred showed up



Knowing Bruce, it was probably a veritable occupation.




Petes12 said:


> I don't see how the plot falls apart at all, I thought it was more cohesive than DKR which had some stuff midway through that didn't really make sense



Point. The fake death of Gordon and the near magical schemes of the Joker were hard sells. I still can't wrap my brain around them, really.  The plot of TDKR was fine, it just suffered from too many of them, I think.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2012)

That movie is Kaleidoscopic Batman.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2012)

Did the Man of Steel trailer aired before the movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

The teaser aired.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Did the Man of Steel trailer aired before the movie?



It was too short for me to enjoy it.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2012)

It was too un-Zach Snyder to trust it.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 20, 2012)

The best bit was Superman flying.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2012)

The worst bit was that scene.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2012)

It looked sorta funny.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 20, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The worst bit was that scene.



I thought Clark trying to hitch hike was the worst.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah it was strange going from Clark on a fishing boat to BOOM MACH 10


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I thought Clark trying to hitch hike was the worst.



Heh, I wasn't too bothered by that.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 20, 2012)

I thought this thread would be more active


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2012)

Nolan's made a statment,

_"Speaking on behalf of the cast and crew of "The Dark Knight Rises", I would like to express our profound sorrow at the senseless tragedy that has befallen the entire Aurora community. I would not presume to know anything about the victims of the shooting but that they were there last night to watch a movie. I believe movies are one of the great American art forms and the shared experience of watching a story unfold on screen is an important and joyful pastime. The movie theatre is my home, and the idea that someone would violate that innocent and hopeful place in such an unbearably savage way is devastating to me. Nothing any of us can say could ever adequately express our feelings for the innocent victims of this appalling crime, but our thoughts are with them and their families."_


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2012)

Im the Batman!


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 20, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

